# Lights. CREE XML XM-L T6 / U2 etc Thread



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2012)

I have just received this light_ CREE XML XM-L T6 and as promised in other threads here are some pictures I have just taken._


This is the drive to the house, accept you cant see it.

This is on the lowest setting

This is on the next setting

This is on full, the battery is supposed to last upto 3 hrs on this setting.

Please enlarge the images for a better view, the unit with a free rear light, which is o.k. cost £26.77 follow the above link, they can be had from China for 1/2 this price if you want to wait a couple of weeks.
The pictures are pretty much as I saw with my eye, no image manipulation.
Edit, forgot to mention, what you will see maybe different to my screen, mine has been calibrated so I know its not far off.


----------



## compo (8 Nov 2012)

That looks good. 
I dislike lamps with built in batteries, preferring to be able to replace batteries on the road if necessary so that is a limiting factor to me getting hi-bright lights. The best lamp I have is a 3 watt jobby from Lidl last year. I also have a 5 watt lamp off Ebay, but the light from the Lidl one is better. Both performed well on this year's Dunwich Dynamo.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2012)

compo said:


> That looks good.
> I dislike lamps with built in batteries, preferring to be able to replace batteries on the road if necessary so that is a limiting factor to me getting hi-bright lights. The best lamp I have is a 3 watt jobby from Lidl last year. I also have a 5 watt lamp off Ebay, but the light from the Lidl one is better. Both performed well on this year's Dunwich Dynamo.


This has a separate battery pack, I didnt get instructions but from what I can work out it has 4 18650 batteries giving 7.8V (8.4V max temporary) High 10W and Low 3W the medium setting must be somewhere about 5-6W. the battery is rated at 6400mAh so on the medium setting should last 5-6 hrs.


----------



## Peteaud (8 Nov 2012)

Thats what i have, well i have 2 of them side by side, but they are good for the price.

Check the charger though, some of them are not the best.


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2012)

Looks decent for the money, be interested to hear your thoughts after a few weeks/months of use.
Also how the battery life compares to the claimed run times


----------



## Lanzecki (8 Nov 2012)

I have a similar light. Since I ride mostly at night and on rural roads I needed a light to see with rather then be seen. While it doesn't have any CE marks so is probabally effectivly illegal on the roads, just dip it a bit and you are good to go.

Think I got mine from a UK seller on Amazon for less then £30 4 hours on full (1600 Lumens), about 8 hours on Low, and 8 hours on Flash. TBH the flash is nasty. It's not something I'd want to use as it give me a headache. The power button is illuminated and on the back of the light. It does have a small LED that lights (red) to indicate low power, but this can be missed as there is also a brighter blue LED in the switch as well.


----------



## wisdom (8 Nov 2012)

Seems good for the price.
Where did you mount the battery pack?


----------



## MrJamie (8 Nov 2012)

You should do the setup again though and walk down to that fence in the distance and turn round and see how dazzling your light is, just so you get an idea of how much you need to be considerate with it 

A few weeks back i put a borrowed 3000 lumen Fluxient (3*U2), two magicshine mj-872 and a T6 light on the bars of one bike, it's just staggering how bright these bike lights are getting. Awesome value for money those T6 lights.


----------



## Mugshot (8 Nov 2012)

How long was delivery please Nigel?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Looks decent for the money, be interested to hear your thoughts after a few weeks/months of use.
> Also how the battery life compares to the claimed run times


I agree, seems reasonable quality build, Lanzecki says might well be illegal, but be considerate with it and its fine, just did a quick 10 miles on the dark country lanes around here, and whilst not as quick as day time did the 10 miles @ 13.6 mph, might not seem fast but its my overall avg at the mo. I also agree with the flashing mode, though it might be usful during the day in murky conditions.
This is the run i just did.
http://app.strava.com/activities/27276341



Mugshot said:


> How long was delivery please Nigel?


Two days, though I did order it just after midnight Tuesday morning, It was dispatched Tuesday A.M.




wisdom said:


> Seems good for the price.
> Where did you mount the battery pack?


Around the handlebars, I will take a pic tomorrow if you want, though the lead is quite long you could mount it almost anywhere.


----------



## Omniscient (8 Nov 2012)

Those lights are lovely. My lights are ones that got thrown in with my bike for free; I'll have to wait till payday to get better ones.


----------



## wisdom (8 Nov 2012)

A pic could well be handy thanks.
I commute in the dark to and from work now and quite a bit is unlit.
The beam is good on the photos.I have a cateye opticube but am allways on the look out for something better


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2012)

wisdom said:


> A pic could well be handy thanks.
> I commute in the dark to and from work now and quite a bit is unlit.
> The beam is good on the photos.I have a cateye opticube but am allways on the look out for something better


Well it lit up the dark lanes around here no problem, the pictures are almost as you view with the naked eye. I will sort a pic tomorrow.


----------



## BrianEvesham (8 Nov 2012)

Excellent pictures Nigel, great comparison shots, I think I need one of these!


----------



## ianjmcd (8 Nov 2012)

imagine riding with two of these ;-)


----------



## Sillysimon10 (8 Nov 2012)

Great comparative photo's Nige... Will be investing within the week!!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2012)

ianjmcd said:


> imagine riding with two of these ;-)


You really only need one, the only thing I have to say about it, is unless you know the road dont ride as fast as you can (because of pot-holes, not so easy to make out in the light of the lamp), because they are that bright its like riding in daylight (well almost), a 2nd would be handy as back up.


BrianEvesham said:


> Excellent pictures Nigel, great comparison shots, I think I need one of these!





Sillysimon10 said:


> Great comparative photo's Nige... Will be investing within the week!!


Thanks, I take better pictures than I ride a bike.


----------



## ianjmcd (8 Nov 2012)

i allways ride with two front lights one solid one flashing then the moronic drivers cant claim they did not see me


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 Nov 2012)

ianjmcd said:


> i allways ride with two front lights one solid one flashing then the moronic drivers cant claim they did not see me


They wont miss you with this, they really wont, I have driven cars that the headlights arn't this good, not to mention cars that dont have as good as lights as this.
I did the last 2 miles home in just over a minute longer than my best time ever tonight, 1/2 was light by street lights and and least 3/4 wasn't then the final 1/4 of a mile or so was, the time ranks as my 10th fastest out of 21 times.


----------



## Scoosh (8 Nov 2012)

If anyone is concerned with dazzling on-coming traffic, have a look at what I posted somewhere else ... it's a reflector thing for flattening and widening the beam.

As long as it fits this light - problem solved  (if it is considered a problem)


----------



## Lanzecki (9 Nov 2012)

Mine is brighter then my Jeep lights on full beam (I must clean them). It's a good beam spread with a centre that's stronger. Nigel is right that it can be hard to see pot holes. I guess this is that as it's so bright your eye's adjust to the brightness, when you look outside the beam everything is blacker then if you didn't use a light at all. 

I have a 5 Watt light that points about 60 degrees to fill in the black spot between the light and the bike to allow me to see the pot holes. Or rather it's cow poo round my way.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2012)

Scoosh said:


> If anyone is concerned with dazzling on-coming traffic, have a look at what I posted somewhere else ... it's a reflector thing for flattening and widening the beam.
> 
> As long as it fits this light - problem solved  (if it is considered a problem)


I always consider other road users, its easy to angel the light down to cover the same area as a cars dipped beam, which in theory dosn't dazzle, how ever some car uses dont seem to realize that extra weight in the back lifts the the angle of the headlights, most cars have a headlight leveller these days, though many dont know how to use them. I didnt pass much on coming traffic, but no one flashed me to say it was a problem, though I did notice cars dipped there headlight sooner than they used to. Just measured it, its 39mm same size, I will recheck tomorrow with a ruler rather than the measuring tape, thanks for the link.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2012)

Lanzecki said:


> Mine is brighter then my Jeep lights on full beam (I must clean them). It's a good beam spread with a centre that's stronger. Nigel is right that it can be hard to see pot holes. I guess this is that as it's so bright your eye's adjust to the brightness, when you look outside the beam everything is blacker then if you didn't use a light at all.
> 
> I have a 5 Watt light that points about 60 degrees to fill in the black spot between the light and the bike to allow me to see the pot holes. Or rather it's cow poo round my way.


Mud round here.

This is the route I took tonight, some street lights at Womesley lower right and Darrington lower left, and at the start and finish, the rest just dark country lanes.
http://www.endomondo.com/workouts/smlxnMx94I8


----------



## Mugshot (9 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Two days, though I did order it just after midnight Tuesday morning, It was dispatched Tuesday A.M.


Thank you


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2012)

The T6 is quite spotty, so it's good for the throw. I've fitted the wide angle lense to my Magicshine - reduces the throw, but you get loads more useable light nearer, and it picks up all the sides of trails. I've got a 3 x T6 unit on order for the 'spot'.

Most MTB riders run a light on the helmet - wide angle on bars, spot helmet. The two differing light angles help pick up boulders and holes, as just having bar mounted lights, the surface can look a bit 'flat'.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> The T6 is quite spotty, so it's good for the throw. I've fitted the wide angle lense to my Magicshine - reduces the throw, but you get loads more useable light nearer, and it picks up all the sides of trails. I've got a 3 x T6 unit on order for the 'spot'.
> 
> Most MTB riders run a light on the helmet - wide angle on bars, spot helmet. The two differing light angles help pick up boulders and holes, as just having bar mounted lights, the surface can look a bit 'flat'.


I never ride off road, (its never appealed), I would imagine the wider spread being useful on roads that have open woodlands or open moors, most of the roads around here are fenced (walled) or open crop fields, so not much danger of deer or sheep. I got the t6 because the lights I can afford dont really give much light and this seemed the best alternative, I will probably get the diffuser to help in avoiding dazzling on coming traffic, but until such time I will most likely use it on low power and make sure its pointed down enough not to dazzle, most of my late afternoon rides are in light areas, but its nice to know I can at least see the road now.


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2012)

On lit roads, I just point the T6 to the ground about 10 feet in front, so that's where the main beam falls. There is still tonnes of light to be seen.

Never ridden off road - oh you have to do it, especially at night in pitch black.  Nothing better, even better if you can get up onto a hill side on a clear night - views are amazing.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (9 Nov 2012)

ianjmcd said:


> imagine riding with two of these ;-)


I have two.
http://www.candb-seen.co.uk/bikehead-lights/xc-2400-lumen-bike-light.html
One for lighting up my path and the other on flash, narf get some comments.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (9 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> On lit roads, I just point the T6 to the ground about 10 feet in front, so that's where the main beam falls. There is still tonnes of light to be seen.
> 
> Never ridden off road - oh you have to do it, especially at night in pitch black.  Nothing better, even better if you can get up onto a hill side on a clear night - views are amazing.


Its never interested me, I understand what you mean though, besides I have a job keeping decent speeds on a road, plus i couldn't afford a m.t.b. money ear marked for other things.


----------



## Devonshiredave (9 Nov 2012)

Excellent thread Nigel. I don't think you can go wrong at this price! I've just got to get over my hang up of the cables.


----------



## flatflr (9 Nov 2012)

Got myself a MagicShine MJ-872 a few weeks ago. Looks like a well put together bit of kit (I know it's quite expensive but didn't mind shelling out for something decent), have taken it out for a few rides and have been impressed with the performance and the build. I started off using it on full power but have started using 75% as feel that's enough allowing me to ride at normal speed on my normal tow path route. All good so far but looking to get something smaller to use as a helmet light.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Nov 2012)

wisdom said:


> Seems good for the price.
> Where did you mount the battery pack?


This is where I mounted it to try it out.


----------



## wisdom (10 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the info and piccies.
Might just give it a try,my only concern was the cables.
Excellent thresd thank you


----------



## terry_gardener (11 Nov 2012)

are these good on unlit country lanes as i am thinking of getting one if they are.


----------



## david k (11 Nov 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UltraFire...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item2a245b30a3



this claims 1300 lumens, doesnt look as big, anyone confirm the brightness from this is equal to the ops?


----------



## Stonepark (11 Nov 2012)

http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/C...d Modules/XLamp/Data and Binning/XLampXML.pdf


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Nov 2012)

Stonepark said:


> http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/Cree/LED Components and Modules/XLamp/Data and Binning/XLampXML.pdf


Thanks,


david k said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UltraFire...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item2a245b30a3
> 
> 
> 
> this claims 1300 lumens, doesnt look as big, anyone confirm the brightness from this is equal to the ops?


It should be about the same, it just wont run as long on a single battery, the one I mentioned has 4 in a pack connected by a cable and jack, the size of the light unit is about the same as an edge 500, just a bit deeper, then you have to mount the battery pack, has done 40 mins on Thur night, and 18 1/2 miles in 1hr 30 min on various settings Sunday night, so 2hrs 20 so far.


terry_gardener said:


> are these good on unlit country lanes as i am thinking of getting one if they are.


I have just run all the section in purple in the dark, and its like driving with car lights almost.

One word of warning the Velcro strap separated from the main case on a bit of rough road.


----------



## bjellys (12 Nov 2012)

Hi I can recommend these for a cheapish light set I use them with 18650 rechargeable batteries which I bought from dealextreme. The rear light isn't that good but the 2 fronts are excellent I ride for a hour a night with the dog through woods and the lights perform very well I have been out in a lot of rain and there's been no problems with the lights.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220954131717?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
http://dx.com/p/trustfire-18650-3-7v-2500mah-rechargeable-lithium-batteries-2-pack-19770
http://dx.com/p/trustfire-all-in-one-charger-for-10430-10440-14500-16340-17670-18650-cr123a-4151


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Nov 2012)

bjellys said:


> Hi I can recommend these for a cheapish light set I use them with 18650 rechargeable batteries which I bought from dealextreme. The rear light isn't that good but the 2 fronts are excellent I ride for a hour a night with the dog through woods and the lights perform very well I have been out in a lot of rain and there's been no problems with the lights.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220954131717?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> http://dx.com/p/trustfire-18650-3-7v-2500mah-rechargeable-lithium-batteries-2-pack-19770
> http://dx.com/p/trustfire-all-in-one-charger-for-10430-10440-14500-16340-17670-18650-cr123a-4151


Cheaper here.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-Q5-B...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item4aae21e80b


----------



## david k (12 Nov 2012)

Ive just seen this, will this give out as much light as the one linked by the OP? it just looks a little neater and easier to carry than the one with a separate battery. the main thing is the light output, if thats comparable i may go for this one as it comes with rechargeables anyway 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1300Lm-CR...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item4607b38e9d


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Nov 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280778960297?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Just bought two of these, seem rather splendid thus far and thats on batteries that need charged. My plan would to run them on medium, high might just be two bright!


----------



## Sillysimon10 (12 Nov 2012)

david k said:


> Ive just seen this, will this give out as much light as the one linked by the OP? it just looks a little neater and easier to carry than the one with a separate battery. the main thing is the light output, if thats comparable i may go for this one as it comes with rechargeables anyway
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1300Lm-CR...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item4607b38e9d


 
In theory it should if anything be a touch brighter...as the original post runs at 1200 lumens, and the one you post at 1300 lumens. But it depends on the width of the beam. 

I too would like to hear from someone who has experienced the flashlight style.

Great price too if it is comparable to the original light - will invest too after some feedback! :-)


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Nov 2012)

Forget about the 1200 or 1300 lumens its total bollocks, the torches are more like 500-800 lumens max, the headlights are more about 700-800 max. However it's plenty light so don't get hung about it!


----------



## musa (12 Nov 2012)

i run two cree q5 torches while bright for the money, the spread of beam is somewhat limited even though you can focus the beam inwards and outwards ..im looking to get the t6 like the OP missed out on a HV1


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Nov 2012)

Sillysimon10 said:


> In theory it should if anything be a touch brighter...as the original post runs at 1200 lumens, and the one you post at 1300 lumens. But it depends on the width of the beam.
> 
> I too would like to hear from someone who has experienced the flashlight style.
> 
> Great price too if it is comparable to the original light - will invest too after some feedback! :-)


Its like a lot of things in life its how it operates in the real world, the light I got is bright enough to ride at night, i would go as far as to say you could probably drive a car, though not at excessive speeds, I would say supplement it with either another which with a y adaptor can be run of the same battery, and carry a 2nd battery in case in runs out, in the event of failure (with two light) one light is bright enough to see with even on reduced power, and I have run one light on various settings, for at least 2hrs 20mins and there was no sign of it giving up, I am not likely to ride much more than this in the dark.


----------



## mrmacmusic (13 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Its like a lot of things in life its how it operates in the real world, the light I got is bright enough to ride at night, i would go as far as to say you could probably drive a car, though not at excessive speeds, I would say supplement it with either another which with a y adaptor can be run of the same battery, and carry a 2nd battery in case in runs out, in the event of failure (with two light) one light is bright enough to see with even on reduced power, and I have run one light on various settings, for at least 2hrs 20mins and there was no sign of it giving up, I am not likely to ride much more than this in the dark.


Further my earlier thread on the XML Torch vs Bike Light subject, I've decided just to order one of these and give it a go – hopefully should arrive tomorrow. Also ordered the wide-angle lens mentioned earlier in this thread.

You mention a y-adaptor splitter cable... am I right in thinking that this light head could be driven by any 4x 18650 battery pack then, and I could split the battery output and run two headlights? (i.e. if I decide to buy a second light plus a y-splitter, I could run both lights of one battery and have a spare). If I can get 2hrs from one battery (one light or two) I'll be very happy, as that means once-a-day charging.

I keep hearing things about poor wearing sealing on these cheap imported lights, and someone very early on in this thread mentioned checking the charger as some aren't the best. What should I be looking for to check what I receive is hunky-dory and what should I do about weather-proofing (if anything)..?


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2012)

They go bang if they are crap. You should get 2 hours max (not for road) off the battery fairly easily. 3 hours for the 'better batteries'.

With the wide angle lense you may need to shim it a little (may). The magicshine uses thinner polycarbonate lense (which the wide angle is designed for) but some of the T6 units use a glass lense - so thicker.

Y adapter for two head units - I wouldn't as the power drain would be quite high on the battery. Safer just to use two batteries, and you'll have a backup.


----------



## mrmacmusic (13 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> They go bang if they are crap. You should get 2 hours max (not for road) off the battery fairly easily. 3 hours for the 'better batteries'.
> 
> With the wide angle lense you may need to shim it a little (may). The magicshine uses thinner polycarbonate lense (which the wide angle is designed for) but some of the T6 units use a glass lense - so thicker.
> 
> Y adapter for two head units - I wouldn't as the power drain would be quite high on the battery. Safer just to use two batteries, and you'll have a backup.


Cheers Fossyant  Going to see how I get on with one of these budget lights, moving the Moon to my helmet – depending on how things go, I'm tempted to pick up a cheap 1x 18650 torch too (and possibly lose the Moon altogether).

Presumably the bezel should just unscrew allowing for replacement of the lens?


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> Presumably the bezel should just unscrew allowing for replacement of the lens?


 
Yup. Just takes patience when tightening up as you want the wide angle lense optics running top/bottom, so hold lense, tighten up (the lense may spin a little) - if it goes out of straight, undo and turn lens further round, then tighten up again as the lens will spin slightly as you fully tighten.

The budget ones can always be upgraded with a home brew battery.


----------



## mrmacmusic (13 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> The budget ones can always be upgraded with a home brew battery.


I've never brewed anything at home, especially not batteries...  and shall need to find out how to brew an upgrade! Any suggested reading please fossyant?!


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2012)

Buy 2 x 18650 battery holders from ebay (preferably wired in series - will take 2 x 3.7 volt batteries giving the required 7.4v). Buy batteries and charger from torchy on ebay. Wire holders togather in parallel - both reds together, both blacks together, and wire in a magicshine connector (from a cut off splitter cable). I will do a "how to" once my new light arrives as I'm waiting to see if it has the same connectors. Doing it this way, and charging the batteries in a charger will give you a high output/long run time, and a set of balanced batteries.


----------



## musa (13 Nov 2012)

Fossyant I shall await for your how to guide

I'm looking to buy the t6s I've got 2 18650 batteries already uses on my Cree q5s


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Buy 2 x 18650 battery holders from ebay (preferably wired in series - will take 2 x 3.7 volt batteries giving the required 7.4v). Buy batteries and charger from torchy on ebay. Wire holders togather in parallel - both reds together, both blacks together, and wire in a magicshine connector (from a cut off splitter cable). I will do a "how to" once my new light arrives as I'm waiting to see if it has the same connectors. Doing it this way, and charging the batteries in a charger will give you a high output/long run time, and a set of balanced batteries.


Depends what the batteries are rated at as to how long they will last from a full charge.


----------



## mrmacmusic (13 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Buy 2 x 18650 battery holders from ebay (preferably wired in series - will take 2 x 3.7 volt batteries giving the required 7.4v). Buy batteries and charger from torchy on ebay. Wire holders togather in parallel - both reds together, both blacks together, and wire in a magicshine connector (from a cut off splitter cable). I will do a "how to" once my new light arrives as I'm waiting to see if it has the same connectors. Doing it this way, and charging the batteries in a charger will give you a high output/long run time, and a set of balanced batteries.


Thanks for that fossyant  - sounds straightforward enough, but I'm sure a full "how to" post, perhaps with some accompanying photos would be much appreciated by many, not just me!


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> Thanks for that fossyant  - sounds straightforward enough, but I'm sure a full "how to" post, perhaps with some accompanying photos would be much appreciated by many, not just me!


I will do, I've noticed torchy's battery stocks going right down, and chargers. I know GooMason has done the same.

Just waiting for the light to arrive first as it will cost about £30 to £40 for a decent charger and 4 good 18650 batteries.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Nov 2012)

Might be worth having a scout around for an old laptop battery pack, usually they have some good quality batteries in these? I got a hold of some samsung batteries and from another pack sanyo's rated at about 2.4Ah as well. Managed to get a decent charger of ebay an WP2 Xtar for about £12, hoping that will turn up tomorrow!


----------



## mrmacmusic (15 Nov 2012)

Well, my light just arrived and I'm more impressed with it than I expected to be – although I can make no direct comparison with the Magicshine equivalent, I can say the build quality of the light is very good indeed  The charger has a CE mark (and didn't bang when I plugged it in) as does the fused UK adaptor, which is a nice design that encases the pins "Apple" style, and doesn't just look like a standard UK plug, if that makes sense.

*All I need to work out now is what the light indicators mean – can anyone help with that?* For £26.99 I can forgive the lack of instructions, given that plugging the battery into the light or charger is relatively self-explanatory!

I plugged the light straight into the battery, and the clicky button on the back of the light unit illuminated green (the light itself didn't come on), so there must be some charge in the cells already. When I pressed the illuminated button, the light came on in high setting, and further presses cycled through a medium and low setting, before turning the light back off again. Although the cells clearly have some charge in them, I figured charging them fully was a good idea, so I plugged the battery pack into the charger. A small LED on the charger illuminated green (like the clicky button on the light unit), and when I turned the charger on, that LED changed to red, presumably indicating that it is charging the battery.

So.... how charged does a 'green' light on the clicky button mean, and does this colour change as the charge decreases in a similar way to the Magicshine? Also, will the red LED on the charger go out (or change to green?) once the battery is fully charged?!


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2012)

Green is 75-100 % charge
Blue 50-75%
Orange 25-50%
Red 25%
Flashing red - darkness is about to fall.

Now this is on the Magicshine, so the sequence may be different. The chargers do indeed show green if connected to battery (but not mains), then when plugged in go to red to indicate charging. Mine then starts to go orange as the green led starts to appear, then green to indicate charged.


----------



## mrmacmusic (15 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Green is 75-100 % charge
> Blue 50-75%
> Orange 25-50%
> Red 25%
> ...


Cheers fossyant – most useful, helpful and informative as ever


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> Cheers fossyant – most useful, helpful and informative as ever


 
Cheers.

Expect 2-3 hours on max. On my old Magicshine pack (about 3 years old), I get blue after about 20 minutes on max, my newer pack lasts much longer and I only use these batteries during winter occasionally - so they aren't all bad. One pack is goosed though, but I'm thinking of opening it up and sticking the cells in a charger to charge each cell - I suspect the cells are out of balance.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Expect 2-3 hours on max. On my old Magicshine pack (about 3 years old), I get blue after about 20 minutes on max, my newer pack lasts much longer and I only use these batteries during winter occasionally - so they aren't all bad. One pack is goosed though, but I'm thinking of opening it up and sticking the cells in a charger to charge each cell - I suspect the cells are out of balance.


 
I got about 2 hours on max on the new pack before the orange light came on !


----------



## mrmacmusic (15 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> I got about 2 hours on max on the new pack before the orange light came on !


Yeah, I'm quite looking forward to extended run times as well as more brightness with the new XML-T6 light 

My Moon XP-500 is great and all that, but 1hr 40mins on maximum brightness (or 2hr 20mins on high) is pushing it when your one-way commute is ~55 minutes!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Green is 75-100 % charge
> Blue 50-75%
> Orange 25-50%
> Red 25%
> Flashing red - darkness is about to fall.


Figured the rest, but this is most useful, I have never gone on anything other than green on the lamp whilst out, though I do cycle through modes if in and out of street lighting. Though most its been used between charges so far is 2hrs 20mins or so.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Figured the rest, but this is most useful, I have never gone on anything other than green on the lamp whilst out, though I do cycle through modes if in and out of street lighting. Though most its been used between charges so far is 2hrs 20mins or so.


 
Bear in mind that's the Magicshine light sequence. I would say if red comes on, it's time to charge it. If you can it's worth seeing what light run times are like. Using on low power, will extend run times loads, and I'd recommend that for lit road's.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Bear in mind that's the Magicshine light sequence. I would say if red comes on, it's time to charge it. If you can it's worth seeing what light run times are like. Using on low power, will extend run times loads, and I'd recommend that for lit road's.


Thats what I do, ( I did a term doing, mechinical,electronic & electrical engineering, went and did photography instead, so I do understand simple things) also larger capacity batteries will also last longer, the ones I have are supposedly rates at 6500mAH (though I cant see anything on the pack) others I saw advertised were rated at 4500mAH, so the theory goes these should last half as long again (there abouts), I also know that different manufacturers produce better quality at lower ratings, I had some AA NiMH rated at 2200mAH these seemed to last longer than some 2500mAh ones I had.
I will try running the lamp from a full charge and time it, and try and observe any light sequence.


----------



## Grayduff (15 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have just received this light_ CREE XML XM-L T6 and as promised in other threads here are some pictures I have just taken._
> View attachment 14882
> This is the drive to the house, accept you cant see it.
> View attachment 14883
> ...


Just taken delivery today, how long did they take to charge first time around , no instructions ...cheers..


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2012)

Charge varies - 2 to 3 hours !


----------



## mrmacmusic (15 Nov 2012)

Grayduff said:


> Just taken delivery today, how long did they take to charge first time around , no instructions ...cheers..


Mine took about an hour to fully charge from the delivered state. When I plugged the battery into the charger (without plugging the charger into the wall socket), the LED light on the charger was green. I plugged the charger into the wall socket and switched the power on, and the LED on the charger then changed to red to indicate that it was charging the battery. Once fully charged (which as I said took about an hour), the LED turned green to indicate charging was complete  I'm expecting a full charge from depleted to take around 4hrs.


----------



## mrmacmusic (15 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Charge varies - 2 to 3 hours !


...but at least the LED on the charger will indicate when charging is complete.

Will feedback more info on this particular light/battery/charger once I've used it for a bit, and done a few charging cycles


----------



## Grayduff (15 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> ...but at least the LED on the charger will indicate when charging is complete.
> 
> Will feedback more info on this particular light/battery/charger once I've used it for a bit, and done a few charging cycles


Cheers thanks..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Nov 2012)

Grayduff said:


> Cheers thanks..


As been quoted above, I think mine was about the 2hr mark.


----------



## 4F (15 Nov 2012)

Am I right in saying that these come with 2 rubber O rings so you can attach this light to the handlebars ?


----------



## Grayduff (15 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> Am I right in saying that these come with 2 rubber O rings so you can attach this light to the handlebars ?


Yep mine did..


----------



## mrmacmusic (15 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> Am I right in saying that these come with 2 rubber O rings so you can attach this light to the handlebars ?


Yes – my box included the light unit, battery, battery bag, charger plus UK (fused) plug adaptor, 2 o-rings and a head-band.


----------



## 4F (15 Nov 2012)

Perfect thanks, I am going to take a punt on those.


----------



## Col5632 (15 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> Am I right in saying that these come with 2 rubber O rings so you can attach this light to the handlebars ?


 
I think this is one of the downfalls of this light, a better mount is defo needed. I lost the screw that holds the light to the bracket too which didnt help


----------



## mrmacmusic (15 Nov 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I think this is one of the downfalls of this light, a better mount is defo needed. I lost the screw that holds the light to the bracket too which didnt help


It's my one and only concern at this point, and given the patchwork state of much of the tarmac on my commute route, I'll find out how good or bad the o-ring solution is at dealing with bumpy surfaces in about, oh, 45 minutes


----------



## Col5632 (15 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> It's my one and only concern at this point, and given the patchwork state of much of the tarmac on my commute route, I'll find out how good or bad the o-ring solution is at dealing with bumpy surfaces in about, oh, 45 minutes


 
At first its seemed to hold ok for me but on the pretty bumpy stuff it moved about a bit.
Light was/is super bright but i think bad battery care by me and a poor battery in the first place meant my battery was discharging itself when not in use  Worth the money just don't expect the battery to last a while


----------



## 4F (15 Nov 2012)

Col5632 said:


> I think this is one of the downfalls of this light, a better mount is defo needed. I lost the screw that holds the light to the bracket too which didnt help


 
OK thanks, I have ordered it and maybe come up with a Heath Robinson diy adaptation using zip ties


----------



## Col5632 (15 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> OK thanks, I have ordered it and maybe come up with a Heath Robinson diy adaptation using zip ties


 
No problem, the flash truly is horrible and sadly you need to keep going through the modes to switch the light off


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2012)

Have ordered one of the op's lights too, hopefully it is as good as claimed 
Will use it on the off road bike thru winter, road bike can keep the Moon full time now, look out fossy, you'll be getting your retinas burned


----------



## mrmacmusic (16 Nov 2012)

Col5632 said:


> At first its seemed to hold ok for me but on the pretty bumpy stuff it moved about a bit.


Thought I'd report back after my first commute(s) with this light, and all I can say is...... it's magic! 

Last night the road surfaces were damp, which usually soaks up the light from my Moon, but I felt much, much more confident with the XML-T6, as it had the 'car headlight' feel about it that I was hoping for, and definitely lit up the road surface better. It's worth mentioning perhaps that I haven't tried it without the diffuser lens (as I chose to pop that in right from the outset), but the spread of light is great – wide enough to light up the lane, with good illumination of the verges and in front of the wheel.

The brightest part of the diffused beam wasn't as significantly brighter than the Moon as I was expecting, but there is definitely far more 'usable' light. I'm pointing down of course, and wasn't flashed once by oncoming traffic, even when using the highest setting, so although this light is bright, I'm happy enough that I'm being as socially responsible as possible with it. Becoming more aware of just how bright some of the LED running lights and headlights are on cars these days though!

As for the O-rings, well I was pleasantly surprised there – there's no doubt it needs a proper mount (and I have a plan on that front), but I was eye-balling the outer ring of illumination in relation to my front tyre, and it didn't seem to move about at all, unless of course I fiddled with the light position.

My commute last night was ~55 minutes, and the light was mostly on the medium setting, dropping to low when there was street-lighting, and up to high when I was on those dark back roads. The switch was still illuminated 'green' when I got home. This morning was bright enough such that I started on the medium setting, but dropped to low just for visibilities sake after about 15 minutes, and completely switched off for the last 10-15 minutes or so. So after ~1hr 40mins, the switch was still illuminated green, but with a definite blue tinge – not sure if the green light should've gone off, but it definitely looks like a second LED has come on.

So first impressions are extremely positive... only problem is I ripped the strap off the battery bag removing it last night


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2012)

I am soo tempted to get one of these cheapo ones for the TPT - the standard lense is quite spotty, so this would be excellent alongside my wide angle modified Magicshine ! Hmmmmmm - UK stock as well !

I can see a flame war with Potsy  That said I have on order from Hong Kong snail mail a 3 x T6 vapouriser unit !


----------



## Grayduff (16 Nov 2012)

I also went for a ride with my new CREE XML XM-L T6 light  last night and was very, very impressed, 90 min ride on full power and still going strong,as mrmac said the mount is adequate but could be better..but on the whole excellent very pleased.


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2012)

You can bodge Hope Vision 1 Spare Mounts to fit these lights ! About £8 from CRC.


----------



## musa (16 Nov 2012)

Worth it. Better to buy one or two? Probably one I would of thought

May order one now. And another set of batteries from torchy


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2012)

Oops, BUY button pressed.


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> Worth it. Better to buy one or two? Probably one I would of thought


 
If you want to mess about off road, two is a good idea - one on bars (with the wide angle) and one on helmet as spot. I'm going both on bars, one spot (original lense), one wide. This is for off road though - I'll be turning them right down on the road.


----------



## musa (16 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> If you want to mess about off road, two is a good idea - one on bars (with the wide angle) and one on helmet as spot. I'm going both on bars, one spot (original lense), one wide. This is for off road though - I'll be turning them right down on the road.




It's for road use. So one should be ok. I have two Cree q5 torches ATM


----------



## Grayduff (16 Nov 2012)

Grayduff said:


> I also went for a ride with my new CREE XML XM-L T6 light  last night and was very, very impressed, 90 min ride on full power and still going strong,as mrmac said the mount is adequate but could be better..but on the whole excellent very pleased.


UPDATE : 90 min last night full power and a further 2hrs 20 min this morning on full power green light with 10 min on red light before it switched off..So almost 4 hrs on full power WOW...


----------



## mrmacmusic (16 Nov 2012)

Grayduff said:


> UPDATE : 90 min last night full power and a further 2hrs 20 min this morning on full power green light with 10 min on red light before it switched off..So almost 4 hrs on full power WOW...


Nice  Did the indicator light go blue or orange at all, or did it just change to red after a while? Mine definitely has a tinge of blue going on right now after about 1hr 40mins use.


----------



## musa (16 Nov 2012)

The link in the OP. is that a certified UK seller


----------



## mrmacmusic (16 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> You can bodge Hope Vision 1 Spare Mounts to fit these lights ! About £8 from CRC.


Wouldn't it be nice to have a "non-bodge" option though? Serious question, as I have something in mind.....


----------



## Grayduff (16 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> Nice  Did the indicator light go blue or orange at all, or did it just change to red after a while? Mine definitely has a tinge of blue going on right now after about 1hr 40mins use.


No went straight to Red then off ...


----------



## mrmacmusic (16 Nov 2012)

Grayduff said:


> No went straight to Red then off ...


Thanks


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2012)

Grayduff said:


> UPDATE : 90 min last night full power and a further 2hrs 20 min this morning on full power green light with 10 min on red light before it switched off..So almost 4 hrs on full power WOW...


 
That's good run time, hit red and have a backup plan !

Bodging a mount - you can do it with many mounts, and usually its just a longer screw to attach. TBH I'm happy with the rubber bands as you can easily tilt the light. My bars are 'shiny' so I've wrapped a little electrical tape round them so the rubber foot can grip.


----------



## Scoosh (16 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Bodging a mount - you can do it with many mounts, and usually its just a longer screw to attach. TBH I'm happy with the rubber bands as you can easily tilt the light. My bars are 'shiny' so I've wrapped a little electrical tape round them so the rubber foot can grip.


Old inner tubing is good for 'getting a grip' on bars too.


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> I can see a flame war with Potsy  That said I have on order from Hong Kong snail mail a 3 x T6 vapouriser unit !


Trying to work out if I can get 2 Hope's, a Moon and the T6 all on the bars at the same time, that should learn ya


----------



## Grayduff (16 Nov 2012)

Another update and a little concern, having fully depleted the battery pack been charging now for just over 3 hours and red light still on mmmm..


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2012)

That's fine. They take a while to recharge.


----------



## Grayduff (16 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> That's fine. They take a while to recharge.


Ok cheers mate..


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> The link in the OP. is that a certified UK seller


Not sure if certified, but it arrived in two days, and the charger adaptor has the BS-5732 on it for what its worth.


Grayduff said:


> Another update and a little concern, having fully depleted the battery pack been charging now for just over 3 hours and red light still on mmmm..


I was going to say but Fossy got there 1st, charged mine the other day Monday I think and it took awhile and that wasn't from flat.


----------



## Grayduff (16 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Not sure if certified, but it arrived in two days, and the charger adaptor has the BS-5732 on it for what its worth.
> 
> I was going to say but Fossy got there 1st, charged mine the other day Monday I think and it took awhile and that wasn't from flat.


Took 4 hours from completely flat to fully charged...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> So first impressions are extremely positive... only problem is I ripped the strap off the battery bag removing it last night


Same thing happened whilst I was riding on Sunday, battery went flying across the road. I just wrapped the excess cable through the belt loop and round the handle bar. It must be sub standed stitching.


----------



## mrmacmusic (16 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Same thing happened whilst I was riding on Sunday, battery went flying across the road. I just wrapped the excess cable through the belt loop and round the handle bar. It must be sub standed stitching.


At least mine didn't break until I was trying to remove it, and not whilst cycling – definitely not strong enough stitching on the wee battery bag.


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2012)

Time to improve your stitching skills


----------



## mrmacmusic (16 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Time to improve your stitching skills


Either that, or stick that battery in a saddle bag 

Actually been thinking if I buy a second light – which I'm pretty sure I will – that a Topeak Tribag/Drybag would be perfect for holding two batteries plus cabling (nicely positioned at the stem too), with room to spare for storing spare AAA's for my rear lights


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> Either that, or stick that battery in a saddle bag
> 
> Actually been thinking if I buy a second light – which I'm pretty sure I will – that a Topeak Tribag/Drybag would be perfect for holding two batteries plus cabling (nicely positioned at the stem too), with room to spare for storing spare AAA's for my rear lights


Good idea, even better as I already have one


----------



## billy1561 (16 Nov 2012)

After good reviews i have clicked buy. Too late to change my mind now! Will be useful on my commute.


----------



## musa (17 Nov 2012)

just clicked BIN myself


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2012)

Just received mine this morning, can confirm it is bright 
Charging the battery fully now, might have to nip to the shops about 5pm


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2012)

Mine has been dispatched


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Mine has been dispatched



Not sure if mine has a problem, charged the battery and the charger light went from red to green after an hour or 2, but when the battery is plugged into the light it doesn't show a green light but blue, does this mean the battery isn't fully charged?
Might be time for a fossy style bodge job already


----------



## mrmacmusic (17 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Not sure if mine has a problem, charged the battery and the charger light went from red to green after an hour or 2, but when the battery is plugged into the light it doesn't show a green light but blue, does this mean the battery isn't fully charged?
> Might be time for a fossy style bodge job already


Not sure potsy... maybe your light unit has a blue LED indicator in the switch rather than green? FWIW my battery as supplied also only took about an hour or so to charge as it already had some charge in it. I don't think these lights have multi-colour indicators (like original Magicshines) – although I thought mine was developing a blue tint, it's definitely still just green after 3 commutes.


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2012)

Cheers mrmac, I'll report back once I've used it and can see what is happening.
Certainly seems brighter than the Moon in my unscientific test in the kitchen 

Have put a little bit of black insulation tape on the top of the lens to try to stop the light spilling upwards in an anti-dazzle attemp at fettling, not sure if this is a good idea or not, but seems to keep the light spill more road friendly


----------



## mrmacmusic (17 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Cheers mrmac, I'll report back once I've used it and can see what is happening.
> Certainly seems brighter than the Moon in my unscientific test in the kitchen
> 
> Have put a little bit of black insulation tape on the top of the lens to try to stop the light spilling upwards in an anti-dazzle attemp at fettling, not sure if this is a good idea or not, but seems to keep the light spill more road friendly


I wasn't convinced black tape made much difference in my equally unscientific test in the office Workshop last Thursday... I've got the wide-angle adaptor fitted to mine though. Pointing the light down (such that the edge of the light just sciffs the front tyre) gives a really good spread whilst reducing the throw enough that stray light at driver-eye-level isn't a problem. I'm aware it's not ideal and still plan some beam-shaping fettlement, but so far I've not been flashed once.

My Moon XP500 is now up for sale (see Auctions forum) and I'm planning on buying a second one of these XML-T6 light to use this time without the wide-angle adaptor – that way I'll have a back-up that I can also use as a long-throw "high-beam" too


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2012)

Where did you get the wide angle adaptor from?

Just done a quick ride round the block to test the mount/angle etc, seemed pretty good, will have to do a morning commute on the TPT next week after a night shift for a real test


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Where did you get the wide angle adaptor from?
> 
> Just done a quick ride round the block to test the mount/angle etc, seemed pretty good, will have to do a morning commute on the TPT next week after a night shift for a real test


You wont have a problem seeing where your going, I did this in the pitch black and whilst its a road, I thought I had been of roading when I got to end there was that much mud (and quite slippy on 23c slicks)
http://app.strava.com/activities/27801093#499677046


----------



## mrmacmusic (17 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Where did you get the wide angle adaptor from?


eBay - Scoosh posted a link in one of my other lighting threads, and also linked to it on page one of this thread. Here's the link...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wide-Angle-Lens-Magicshine-Lupine-and-Gemini-Bike-Lights-/261112231859

Don't think they've got any left though I imagine it'll get re-stocked if you can't find one elsewhere.


----------



## ianjmcd (17 Nov 2012)

Found this not sure if its compatible with these lights but worth a punt 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Swivelmou...079&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=4&sd=261112231859&


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2012)

Try the light out for a week Potsy. May be the battery not fully charged just yet


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Nov 2012)

I know my camera batteries perform better after they have been discharged and charged a few cycles, so I presume that these are the same.
Regarding wide angle lens adaptors try this.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wide-Angl...253&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=3&sd=290803381191&


----------



## darth vadar (17 Nov 2012)

So what do I do folks?

This light seems to be very popular and looks very good. But. with my negative head on, there seem to be a few niggling issues amongst the replies, and I am not sure if I can be doing with that.

I just need someone to convince me otherwise.

Thanks


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2012)

darth vadar said:


> So what do I do folks?
> 
> This light seems to be very popular and looks very good. But. with my negative head on, there seem to be a few niggling issues amongst the replies, and I am not sure if I can be doing with that.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same dv, I wouldn't usually touch stuff like this prefering to spend a little more for something a bit better quality.
Thought I'd take a punt as I've spent enough on lights this year and if it turns out to be crap it's not a great deal of money wasted.
You're not going to get a light of this kind of brightness that's real quality built unless you are prepared to spend serious money, time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> I was thinking the same dv, I wouldn't usually touch stuff like this prefering to spend a little more for something a bit better quality.
> Thought I'd take a punt as I've spent enough on lights this year and if it turns out to be crap it's not a great deal of money wasted.
> You're not going to get a light of this kind of brightness that's real quality built unless you are prepared to spend serious money, time will tell I suppose.


Likewise, I cant complain about the unit seems built well enough, the mount maybe be a little fragile though time will tell with that, the battery bag thing stitching is suspect but again no great issue in itself, but as for the light output, like I have said before you could drive a car (with care) with the output this light gives, and if you have an all night power cut, it could light youre room on the low power setting probably all night.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Buy 2 x 18650 battery holders from ebay (preferably wired in series - will take 2 x 3.7 volt batteries giving the required 7.4v). Buy batteries and charger from torchy on ebay. Wire holders togather in parallel - both reds together, both blacks together, and wire in a magicshine connector (from a cut off splitter cable). I will do a "how to" once my new light arrives as I'm waiting to see if it has the same connectors. Doing it this way, and charging the batteries in a charger will give you a high output/long run time, and a set of balanced batteries.


Well if I have this right, the battery that comes with the unit is 6400mAh, I am presuming that means each battery is 1600mAh if thats the case going off what you say here Fossy about making your own battery pack and using four Trustfire 3000mAh you could almost double the run time, or run two of these for each lamp for about the same length of time.


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2012)

Sorry that's wrong.

Do not take the quoted figures as right. The batteries on the cheap lights are not good.


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well if I have this right, the battery that comes with the unit is 6400mAh, I am presuming that means each battery is 1600mAh if thats the case going off what you say here Fossy about making your own battery pack and using four Trustfire 3000mAh you could almost double the run time, or run two of these for each lamp for about the same length of time.



3200 is how it adds up. Actually.


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2012)

I'm commissioning fossy to do mine  
I'll clean his bike as payment


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Sorry that's wrong.
> 
> Do not take the quoted figures as right. The batteries on the cheap lights are not good.


No I understand what you mean there, just trying to understand (it was a long time ago the college thing), so its 3200 for each pair in series (two x 3.7v (giving the 7.4v) each at 1600)x2 in parallel to give the 3200mAh, if thats right i make it 2.36hrs run time at 10W


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> No I understand what you mean there, just trying to understand (it was a long time ago the college thing), so its 3200 for each pair in series (two x 3.7v (giving the 7.4v) each at 1600)x2 in parallel to give the 3200mAh, if thats right i make it 2.36hrs run time at 10W


That's it.

You can build your own and get packs close to 6000mah


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2012)

After Fossy's advice re the bracket I have fettled my spare Hope bracket and it now works perfectly with the T6, will have to get myself another now, just needed a longer screw which I had in the spares box


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Nov 2012)

Well the car that hit me today, couldn't have seen it bright as it is.
I am ok just a slow speed glance, still ended on the floor.
Thanks Fozzy, when funds allow I will try it, though I will need to get a charger as well.


----------



## 4F (19 Nov 2012)

Mine arrived in the post today and now on charge


----------



## mrmacmusic (19 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Well the car that hit me today, couldn't have seen it bright as it is.
> I am ok just a slow speed glance, still ended on the floor..


Ouch! Not good at all, but glad to hear you're OK... so far (touch wood), I've never had a 'glance' with traffic, and hope I never do.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> Ouch! Not good at all, but glad to hear you're OK... so far (touch wood), I've never had a 'glance' with traffic, and hope I never do.


Thanks.
Last time I was a Kid on my chopper, wasn't looking ran into a parked car head over the handle bars.


----------



## potsy (19 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks.
> Last time I was a Kid on my chopper, wasn't looking ran into a parked car head over the handle bars.


Glad you're OK Nigel, more importantly how's the bike light?


----------



## billy1561 (19 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Thanks.
> Last time I was a Kid on my chopper, wasn't looking ran into a parked car head over the handle bars.


Glad I'm not the only one to have done this. 
Would probably wreck the car if i did it now the size of me !


----------



## 4F (19 Nov 2012)

As with Potsy hope the light is OK Nigel  Mine is all charged and now ready for action. After initial testing and scarring my retina's I believe I have now have the correct angle sorted and now have partial eyesight resumed in one eye.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Glad you're OK Nigel, more importantly how's the bike light?





4F said:


> As with Potsy hope the light is OK Nigel  Mine is all charged and now ready for action. After initial testing and scarring my retina's I believe I have now have the correct angle sorted and now have partial eyesight resumed in one eye.


 
Yea lights fine, maybe that was what it was it temporarily blinded her.


billy1561 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one to have done this.
> Would probably wreck the car if i did it now the size of me !


That front wheel jammed under the rear bumper and the bike stood upright


----------



## 4F (19 Nov 2012)

Very happy with the light. Just a shame I got a flat on the way home and given it was raining could not be arsed to change it on the roadside so got the wife to pick me up.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2012)

4F said:


> Very happy with the light. Just a shame I got a flat on the way home and given it was raining could not be arsed to change it on the roadside so got the wife to pick me up.


 
Should have used the light to see with, raining and daylight then !!


----------



## mrmacmusic (20 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> After Fossy's advice re the bracket I have fettled my spare Hope bracket and it now works perfectly with the T6, will have to get myself another now, just needed a longer screw which I had in the spares box
> View attachment 15290


I haven't tried removing the existing o-ring handlebar mount on the light – is this mount modification as simple as removing one screw from the bottom of the light unit (that fixes the existing mount in place), and then attaching the light to the Hope mount using a longer screw...?


----------



## Col5632 (20 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> I haven't tried removing the existing o-ring handlebar mount on the light – is this mount modification as simple as removing one screw from the bottom of the light unit (that fixes the existing mount in place), and then attaching the light to the Hope mount using a longer screw...?


 
It sounds to me like your right


----------



## billy1561 (20 Nov 2012)

Mine turned up this morning. Wow it IS bright


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Nov 2012)

billy1561 said:


> Mine turned up this morning. Wow it IS bright


Cars still miss you though.


----------



## mrmacmusic (20 Nov 2012)

Col5632 said:


> It sounds to me like your right


Cheers Col


----------



## billy1561 (20 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Cars still miss you though.


I sincerely hope they DO miss me. But, i take your point and i won't be relying on the light just to be seen


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2012)

Well my 3 x T6 unit has passed the 'delivery date' I agreed with the seller (taken 2 months since ordering) and is posting another. The single T6 should be here this week though. You never know, the lost one might turn up as well !


----------



## billy1561 (20 Nov 2012)

The forecast of heavy rain in the morning has had me looking at the connection beween light and battery pack. Doesn't look capable of staying dry. Has anyone had any issues with this?


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2012)

Not got the cheap light yet in the post, but the magicshines have a tight fitting connector which surrounds the male pin. If worried I would fit a bit of electrical tape round the join

Now the battery. I have modified my original batteries - wrapped the ends in electrical tape to ensure no water can get in as the shrink wrap just holds the sides together. Then carefully wrapped another layer over the whole battery with duck tape to add some protection and additional waterproofing. Water ingress kills the protection circuit, leaving either a dead battery, or one that may be prone to fail.

I know this is a faff, but the lights were cheap and the batteries they cut corners on.

New magichines now come with a better protected rubber coated battery - this is what I have with last years 808E


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> I haven't tried removing the existing o-ring handlebar mount on the light – is this mount modification as simple as removing one screw from the bottom of the light unit (that fixes the existing mount in place), and then attaching the light to the Hope mount using a longer screw...?


It is exactly that MrMac, though I was lucky in having the correct length screw as any longer and it might have touched some of the internal gubbins, I also fitted it the 'wrong way round' if that makes sense, ie the bracket was 180 degrees around when it was used on the Hope, this was to keep the bracket from fouling the wire.

My battery pack is in the Tribag that you suggested, works well and there is room for another or other bits and pieces, I have made it my dedicated spare battery bag, with one for the Moon and some aaa's for the rear lights 

Getting on to the light itself on the commute, did it's first run last night, very impressed with it for the money, used it on full as I want to make sure my battery is OK and am trying to get an idea of run time.
Bit 'spotty' like people have mentioned, might be worth getting the wide angle lens instead, but definitely got me noticed on the roads, angled it down with the main spot around 10' in front of the wheel, didn't have anyone flash me or complain so assuming it wasn't too dazzling.


----------



## mrmacmusic (20 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> It is exactly that MrMac, though I was lucky in having the correct length screw as any longer and it might have touched some of the internal gubbins, I also fitted it the 'wrong way round' if that makes sense, ie the bracket was 180 degrees around when it was used on the Hope, this was to keep the bracket from fouling the wire.


Thanks potsy 



> My battery pack is in the Tribag that you suggested, works well and there is room for another or other bits and pieces, I have made it my dedicated spare battery bag, with one for the Moon and some aaa's for the rear lights


Glad that worked out – my second light hasn't arrived yet, and I've not ordered a Tribag/Drybag (yet), but definitely good to know that it works out as I thought it would. Sticking the battery and wiring in a top-tube bag should also solve any potential problem with the waterproofness of the connector too (as mentioned by billy above) which is, I guess, a good thing. Is there plenty room in the Tribag for 2x front light battery packs and wiring plus 4x AA and 4 xAAA do you reckon?



> Getting on to the light itself on the commute, did it's first run last night, very impressed with it for the money, used it on full as I want to make sure my battery is OK and am trying to get an idea of run time.
> Bit 'spotty' like people have mentioned, might be worth getting the wide angle lens instead, but definitely got me noticed on the roads, angled it down with the main spot around 10' in front of the wheel, didn't have anyone flash me or complain so assuming it wasn't too dazzling.


I have no Magicshine experience, but am also very happy considering the cost. As mentioned before, I've not run mine without the wide-angle adaptor, but when my second light arrives I plan to use it unmodified (as a backup and "high beam") – it'll be interesting to compare beams both with and without the wide-angle side by side. I'm expecting the unmodified one to be much more spotty, and probably throw a bit further too.


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> Thanks potsy
> 
> 
> Glad that worked out – my second light hasn't arrived yet, and I've not ordered a Tribag/Drybag (yet), but definitely good to know that it works out as I thought it would. Sticking the battery and wiring in a top-tube bag should also solve any potential problem with the waterproofness of the connector too (as mentioned by billy above) which is, I guess, a good thing. Is there plenty room in the Tribag for 2x front light battery packs and wiring plus 4x AA and 4 xAAA do you reckon?


 
I would say there is room, just, I haven't even taken the battery pack out of the bag it comes in, if you do there'd be more room.
Just a quick point on the Tribag, not sure which ones you are looking at but mine is the Topeak one with the waterproof cover, they also do one without the cover which would be no good for this.

Have you exhausted the battery yet Mac?
I have a total of 1h 45 mins upto now on full power, light is still blue


----------



## wanda2010 (20 Nov 2012)

Having no discipline when it comes to buying bike-related stuff , I've just pulled the trigger on one these lights. Should arrive on Friday. I'm blaming you guys for forcing me into overdraft mode .

Edit: Just to make 'the group' feel even MORE guilty, I've now added a wide-angled thingy to the shopping basket


----------



## Mallory (20 Nov 2012)

Out of interest has anyone tried this set from c and b seen??? http://www.candb-seen.co.uk/bikehead-lights/commuter-kit.html


----------



## mrmacmusic (20 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> I would say there is room, just, I haven't even taken the battery pack out of the bag it comes in, if you do there'd be more room.
> Just a quick point on the Tribag, not sure which ones you are looking at but mine is the Topeak one with the waterproof cover, they also do one without the cover which would be no good for this.


Perfect thanks  Yes, was looking at the Topeak ones, and might well go for the "Drybag" one (rather than the mesh one with rain cover).



> Have you exhausted the battery yet Mac?
> I have a total of 1h 45 mins upto now on full power, light is still blue


Rightly or wrongly, I opted to re-charge the battery today rather than fully deplete it – I've used it for 4 commutes now (~3hrs 40mins), using a mixture of mostly medium with maybe 25/30% high and some time at the low setting too. Once I get my second backup light, I'll see if I can stretch it to charging every 6 commutes (i.e. every 3 days) which would be ideal for me 

Wasn't brave enough to go for 6 this time around (especially since I ran it on max for 90% of the commute this morning to try and persuade the red light to come on ), but I suspect I should easily get this runtime as I'm not running it at max constantly.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2012)

Mallory said:


> Out of interest has anyone tried this set from c and b seen??? http://www.candb-seen.co.uk/bikehead-lights/commuter-kit.html


 
Yes, stop it, the rear light has me itching, even brighter than the Magicshine rears.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2012)

Try not to run the lights too low on battery - once you know the light charge sequence I would suggest you charge before it gets to red. I certainly go for charge at Orange. These batteries don't like being run flat.

So far so good then on these cheapo's. Mine was delivered today, but went back to the Post office to be collected.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Nov 2012)

Fossy, am I right in think you could run this light off two 18650 batteries, they just wouldn't have the capacity of four, my thinking is ( as I am really very poor) I could get one holder and two batteries as back up to the main battery pack, which is usually recharged every 2-4 days.


----------



## compo (20 Nov 2012)

I had one of these delivered today from Ebay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/500-lumen...xmNaTcjj5YmyshinatA5oCw=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Not a patch on the kit you guys are discussing but I have been outside in the dark with it and for what it is it is quite impressive. Only remains to see what the three AAA batteries life is like.


----------



## musa (20 Nov 2012)

compo said:


> I had one of these delivered today from Ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/500-lumen-Zoomable-LED-Bicycle-Light-7W-Cree-Q5-Flashlight-Torch-/400337141717?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNXT&nma=true&si=7CZZxmNaTcjj5YmyshinatA5oCw=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Not a patch on the kit you guys are discussing but I have been outside in the dark with it and for what it is it is quite impressive. Only remains to see what the three AAA batteries life is like.


 
I run two of them they quite good however they don't throw light far ahead for me. For city riding it will do the job. I run 18650 batteries which has helped

Although saying that, one has appeared to stop working. Just wish my delivery on the t6 will come

i may regulate one of them to be a rear light..get some red laminate and cover the lense


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2012)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Fossy, am I right in think you could run this light off two 18650 batteries, they just wouldn't have the capacity of four, my thinking is ( as I am really very poor) I could get one holder and two batteries as back up to the main battery pack, which is usually recharged every 2-4 days.


 
Yes you can indeed. And the capacity would be pretty good if you got good cells by Xtar, Senbor, or easier via Torchy on ebay. You can just get one 18650 battery holder, wire it to a connector and you are off. You would need to recharge these with a battery charger for 18650's. Or you buy a pre-made pack.

I will double check connector sizes once my T6 gets picked up tomorrow, and check comparability with Magicshine ones, as their connectors are readily available.

The issue is with the protection circuit. 

You have a cheap choice of 2 or 4 cell packs via ebay with a stuck on protection circuit. Look after it, recharge on time and you may get a year or more (more if you use it often - me it's just winter).

Home made packs need the cell holder, pre-protected cells and a charger. Costs a little more but the packs will last a long time.

I'm no expert but nearly freaked when I first read the MS battery issue a few years back. You need to keep an eye on them when charging, and check that they aren't left on anything that can burn. Flatting them kills them, unless its a quality expensive protected cell.

Bear in mind these cells deliver 3.7v and can whack out over 5 amps - compare that to an AA. This is why you need care. 

That said, one MS battery died over the first winter as both were left out in the greenhouse as I wasn't having them near 9 bikes. One failed, one is fine today 3 winters later, slightly less capacity. I also have a new one from last year which is fine. TBH, charge them regular, away from combustables, so garage floor etc or in a tin box. They can only go bang under charging or short circuit, because they can kick a good electrical punch, even AA's can make a mess if short circuited. I've got over the initial panic now. If they show charged too soon, then test on the light, they will go blue or red fast. Time for a new pack ! Protect the battery from water ingress.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2012)

Oh and you can run these lights off a 6 x AA pack (Maplin). But at 2500-2700 Mh you'd get maybe an hour on max or two on medium for a T6 front light !

I run two rear magicshine 818's of two 6 x AA packs (12 batteries = 2 x 6 x 1.2v = 2 packs of 7.4v ) 6 batteries fit in the same 4x18650 bag and I have these in my pannier. I use standard 2500 AA's and usually need two chargers to recharge the 6 over about 2-3 hours. I get about 5 hours off the 70 lumen rear lights, so 3 -4 days on steady, longer on flash. Advantage with the AA's is there is no protection circuit, so the LED just runs 'low' (don't run lipo batteries low) and my smart charger sorts out any imbalance between cells which you get every use. That said I've used the same batteries all year round for 3 winters now, with a smart charger.

I'll look for my know how which is on here. !


----------



## Grayduff (20 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> After Fossy's advice re the bracket I have fettled my spare Hope bracket and it now works perfectly with the T6, will have to get myself another now, just needed a longer screw which I had in the spares box
> View attachment 15290


Please can you point me in the right direction for one of these brackets..


----------



## mrmacmusic (20 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> I'm no expert but nearly freaked when I first read the MS battery issue a few years back. You need to keep an eye on them when charging, and check that they aren't left on anything that can burn. Flatting them kills them, unless its a quality expensive protected cell.
> 
> Bear in mind these cells deliver 3.7v and can whack out over 5 amps - compare that to an AA. This is why you need care.
> 
> That said, one MS battery died over the first winter as both were left out in the greenhouse as I wasn't having them near 9 bikes. One failed, one is fine today 3 winters later, slightly less capacity. I also have a new one from last year which is fine. TBH, charge them regular, away from combustables, so garage floor etc or in a tin box. They can only go bang under charging or short circuit, because they can kick a good electrical punch, even AA's can make a mess if short circuited. I've got over the initial panic now. If they show charged too soon, then test on the light, they will go blue or red fast. Time for a new pack ! Protect the battery from water ingress.


I fear I have missed something about battery packs – what's this "MS battery issue"..?

Also, I'm charging my new battery pack on the office desk, which sounds like it might be a bad idea?


----------



## mrmacmusic (20 Nov 2012)

Grayduff said:


> Please can you point me in the right direction for one of these brackets..


Here you go – http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=23533


----------



## Grayduff (20 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> Here you go – http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=23533


Cheers thanks


----------



## RhythMick (20 Nov 2012)

I've got the Fluxient XM-L U2 and a Moon XP500 as my front lights. The U2 is simply too bright on full but I run it on either Medium or Low and it lasts for several hours (around 10 on low).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> Here you go – http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=23533





fossyant said:


> Oh and you can run these lights off a 6 x AA pack (Maplin). But at 2500-2700 Mh you'd get maybe an hour on max or two on medium for a T6 front light !
> 
> I run two rear magicshine 818's of two 6 x AA packs (12 batteries = 2 x 6 x 1.2v = 2 packs of 7.4v ) 6 batteries fit in the same 4x18650 bag and I have these in my pannier. I use standard 2500 AA's and usually need two chargers to recharge the 6 over about 2-3 hours. I get about 5 hours off the 70 lumen rear lights, so 3 -4 days on steady, longer on flash. Advantage with the AA's is there is no protection circuit, so the LED just runs 'low' (don't run lipo batteries low) and my smart charger sorts out any imbalance between cells which you get every use. That said I've used the same batteries all year round for 3 winters now, with a smart charger.
> 
> I'll look for my know how which is on here. !


Thanks, hows this compare as a charger, though I think I will have to wait till the new year.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/XTAR-WP6i...d_Vision_Battery_Chargers&hash=item2a25c5660a


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2012)

Another 45 minutes tonight and still going strong, had a few cars stop in their tracks about to pull out of side streets, I suspect they mistook me for a motorcycle


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Another 45 minutes tonight and still going strong, had a few cars stop in their tracks about to pull out of side streets, I suspect they mistook me for a motorcycle


Didn't stop the one that hit me on Sunday, but yea I agree cars do take more notice and do think twice.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2012)

Xtar chargers and batteries are fine by Torchy and other MTB testers. Buy from UK sellers via ebay, as Torchy is running low.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2012)

potsy said:


> Another 45 minutes tonight and still going strong, had a few cars stop in their tracks about to pull out of side streets, I suspect they mistook me for a motorcycle


 
My daughter thought I was a car coming up the road the other night, with one light... She is only 9 as was in the missus car.. Two Hopes 1's and 2 flashers on my bike. She said this tonight when I picked her up from Drama. 

So these lights work, even a 9 year old is thinks !


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2012)

Made it home so that's over 3 hours on full power now, well impressed 

Think I'll charge it later and see if it'll do the next 3 days on the road bike


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2012)

Picked mine up this morning. Quick fiddle only:-

Connectors are magicshine compatible and are interchangeable. They don't snap together like magicshine light connections do though - no big issue.

BUT....

Waterproof the battery. Having a look at it, the end of the cells are not waterproof - there is a cardboard like material over the cell joints, so get out the electrical tape and wrap the ends up, followed by duck tape over the whole unit. The battery bags aren't as substantial as the magicshine ones, but that's no big deal.

Other than that, well worth the money !!


----------



## mrmacmusic (21 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Picked mine up this morning. Quick fiddle only:-
> 
> *Connectors are magicshine compatible and are interchangeable*. They don't snap together like magicshine light connections do though - no big issue. BUT.... Waterproof the battery. Having a look at it....
> 
> Other than that, well worth the money !!


Good to know 

Still a bit worried about the "MS Battery Issue" you mention earlier, and my charging method following your earlier post..... should I be worried, and should I be doing something different?


----------



## mrmacmusic (21 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> ...there is a cardboard like material over the cell joints, so get out the electrical tape and wrap the ends up, followed by duck tape over the whole unit.


That is good advice too, thanks fossyant 

Did you split open the battery pack? I've read the earlier posts on batteries, and am trying to get my head fully around the battery pack supplied with this kit. It's marketed as a 6400mAh job, so does that mean it contains two "serial" pairs of 3.7v 3200mAh batteries (each pair gives 7.4v 3200mAh) which are then wired together in parallel (to still give 7.4v but double the capacity of 6400mAh)...? Have I got that right?!


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2012)

That's right, but I really doubt it's 3200 capacity cells though as that's top end quality like Samsung etc. I would recon they are more like 2500 cells


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> Good to know
> 
> Still a bit worried about the "MS Battery Issue" you mention earlier, and my charging method following your earlier post..... should I be worried, and should I be doing something different?


 
Some batteries failed and set on fire due to corroded or failed protection cells. Best method is to charge away from combustable material, and don't leave them unattended - i.e. if you go out turn the charger off.

Precautions are to seal the battery with tape to stop water ingress. I usually charge my battery with it still attached to the bike, just plug the charger in near by. I then store them when not using them in summer in a tin biscuit box.

You have to be careful with all lipo batteries for the reason above. Also if you notice damage, eg dented or 'bloated' cells, then bin them. I wouldn't worry, but regularly inspect them and keep an eye on them during charging. Don't forget these whack out alot more juice than an AA battery, hence 'extra care'. - I've seen AA's overheat when shorted by accident - did wonder why my office started smelling, and the Tesco torch was very hot to touch even off - the batteries had shorted. Had to bin the batteries as the chemicals had leaked out.


----------



## mrmacmusic (21 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Some batteries failed and set on fire due to corroded or failed protection cells. Best method is to charge away from combustable material, and don't leave them unattended - i.e. if you go out turn the charger off.
> 
> Precautions are to seal the battery with tape to stop water ingress. I usually charge my battery with it still attached to the bike, just plug the charger in near by. I then store them when not using them in summer in a tin biscuit box.
> 
> You have to be careful with all lipo batteries for the reason above. Also if you notice damage, eg dented or 'bloated' cells, then bin them. I wouldn't worry, but regularly inspect them and keep an eye on them during charging. Don't forget these whack out alot more juice than an AA battery, hence 'extra care'. - I've seen AA's overheat when shorted by accident - did wonder why my office started smelling, and the Tesco torch was very hot to touch even off - the batteries had shorted. Had to bin the batteries as the chemicals had leaked out.


Thanks again fossyant – I think that's very helpful advice for anyone with these battery packs 

I don't leave mine unattended when charging and have been checking the pack, although to be honest, you're really not going to see anything through the shrink-wrap, except perhaps detect bloated cells or excess heat (which I'd check for with all batteries anyway).... Think I'll follow your advice though and properly seal my battery pack to prevent water ingress – rains a lot here


----------



## RhythMick (21 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> Thanks again fossyant – I think that's very helpful advice for anyone with these battery packs
> 
> I don't leave mine unattended when charging and have been checking the pack, although to be honest, you're really not going to see anything through the shrink-wrap, except perhaps detect bloated cells or excess heat (which I'd check for with all batteries anyway).... Think I'll follow your advice though and properly seal my battery pack to prevent water ingress – rains a lot here



I wonder if it's worth using silicone sealant? On the other hand don't want to prevent airflow and thus cause overheating.


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2012)

RhythMick said:


> I wonder if it's worth using silicone sealant? On the other hand don't want to prevent airflow and thus cause overheating.


 
Air pressure should still get out next to the cable exit. The main concern is to seal off the ends so water doesn't get in there.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (21 Nov 2012)

Does the light get duller until the battery dies?


----------



## musa (21 Nov 2012)

jazloc said:


> Does the light get duller until the battery dies?


Battery life will affect the lights performance


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Nov 2012)

thats the worry with these battery packs you are unable to balance out the charging on a per cell basis. So 1 or 2 cells could get overcharged in the pack of 4 because the other 1 or 2 or still needing charged up? Torches would appear a better and safer way (not totally),as you are charging up cells individually. Just for info, I split up an old laptop battery pack for cells and got some out of it, however a couple when on charge got very hot, so binned them. They should not get hot!


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2012)

Quite happy with it for £27. Battery now charged. Like the 3 power modes, and it's good that you have to hold in the button to get the manic flash, as you don't have to cycle through it to adjust brightness.


----------



## billy1561 (21 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Quite happy with it for £27. Battery now charged. Like the 3 power modes, and it's good that you have to hold in the button to get the manic flash, as you don't have to cycle through it to adjust brightness.


So that's how you do it !


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Nov 2012)

Should I get one of these to replace my ageing MJ808


----------



## wanda2010 (21 Nov 2012)

Nope.

If you didn't have a cooker you could use it fry an egg, maybe


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Should I get one of these to replace my ageing MJ808



Good god.


----------



## musa (21 Nov 2012)

See through walls or cut your dinner up with it


----------



## musa (21 Nov 2012)

how long does delivery date bought on the 17th so much for next day or two day
there are certainly china links with the same registered there contact details go back to china


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> how long does delivery date bought on the 17th so much for next day or two day
> there are certainly china links with the same registered there contact details go back to china


If you got it from the link, it only took mine 2 days, but the 17th was a Sat so post Mon, you should have got it, though might be today (Thur).


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Should I get one of these to replace my ageing MJ808


 SMIDSY alert.


----------



## manalog (22 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Good god.


Exactly my thoughts. I was once obsessed with Lumens until I bought a 3T6 XML for £38 from Lightmalls.com ,I found that I can never have it on Full Power as it ruins my night vision. even on the lowest setting i have to point it down quite a bit. i find that my Hope Vision 1 has better light output despite its low power.I think about 200Lumens compare to 3600Lumens. Just my 2 pence.


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2012)

manalog said:


> Exactly my thoughts. I was once obsessed with Lumens until I bought a 3T6 XML for £38 from Lightmalls.com ,I found that I can never have it on Full Power as it ruins my night vision. even on the lowest setting i have to point it down quite a bit. i find that my Hope Vision 1 has better light output despite its low power.I think about 200Lumens compare to 3600Lumens. Just my 2 pence.


 
I've got one of these beasties on order - first one went missing. Plan to use it with a decent battery though. How insane is the 3xT6 ?


----------



## mrmacmusic (22 Nov 2012)

I will need to find a way to back this up with photographic evidence, but since my second light turned up yesterday and I've now had the chance to commute both ways with the 2 lights, I have to pass comment that – in my very humble opinion – the wide-angle adaptor makes such a difference to the usability of this light, it's unreal.

The adaptor lens says it turns '_your 10° spot into a 10°x30° flood_', but what's noticeable now that I've used the light both with and without adaptor, is that the adaptor not only creates a larger 'bright' area, but there's quite a bit more light in the 'spill' area too. The standard light (i.e. without adaptor) is, as has been mentioned before, quite "spotlight" like – it throws light a long way, but the peripheral spill whilst smooth isn't really that bright in comparison.

I'm not suggesting everyone runs 2 of these lights, or rushes out to buy the adaptor lens, but I'm very happy. The adapted light is absolutely perfect for progressing at normal speeds (for me usually ~20mph, but only about 9.9mph today... 50mph+ headwinds are not fun), although for me it wasn't letting me see far enough ahead to be confident I wasn't going to miss any ninjas.... So whilst the standard light is too focused, as a secondary occasional 'high beam' light in conjunction with my original adapted light, it's absolutely spot on. Literally. 

(Note to self: must take photos to show what I mean)


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2012)

Same as what I noticed. I put the wide angle on my Magicshine 808 which is less 'spotty' than the T6 clones, but it makes the spill much more useful - i.e. riding down a narrow trail, you get loads of light to the side which picks up the sides of the paths and beyond. You do lose some throw, but not that much. Side by side this morning, you could see the defined spot from the clone on the back of cars, the wide angle wasn't all that visible over the 'spot' The clone does throw much further than the wide angle.

Testing the twin set up tonight in pitch black, hopeful tailwind and a strava segment under attack.


----------



## mrmacmusic (22 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Same as what I noticed...
> 
> Testing the twin set up tonight in pitch black, *hopeful tailwind* and a strava segment under attack.


That's wishful thinking... I fully expect the ~50mph gusting headwind from this morning to have done a complete 180° by the time I've got to head home this afternoon


----------



## manalog (22 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> I've got one of these beasties on order - first one went missing. Plan to use it with a decent battery though. How insane is the 3xT6 ?


 
3T6 XML is very bright compare to Hope vision 1 on minimum setting you won't even see the Hope but I find that the spread of light is a bit annoying it looks scattered, my personal opinion is it is better to have say 2 seperate t6 XMLs I have a Minisun XMLT6 and it is much better than the 3T6 and dont even think about putting the 3T6 on strobe! By the way, when the batt reach a certain low it just shut itself down.


----------



## musa (22 Nov 2012)

Mine has arrived just in time for tomorrow fnrttc


----------



## jann71 (22 Nov 2012)




----------



## musa (23 Nov 2012)

Bloody hell that's bright. Battery pack charging but I'll await the home made remedy DIY one by fossy


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2012)

Used both lights tonight in hissing rain. Work very well one spot and one wide. Peds walking down the trail had no idea what was coming up behind. Had to cover the lights a couple of times approaching other bikes with tiny lights on.


----------



## mrmacmusic (23 Nov 2012)

jann71 said:


>


Did you buy that light from the same link in the OP? It looks similar, but it's not the same pack as the two that I've received.

Both my lights have an orange-peel reflector which is neither here nor there really, but both the charger and UK plug adaptor are different – mine are both BS and CE marked and my adaptor is fused. Having read previous posts, I'd proceed with caution as it looks from the photo like your adaptor might not be fused....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> Did you buy that light from the same link in the OP? It looks similar, but it's not the same pack as the two that I've received.
> 
> Both my lights have an orange-peel reflector which is neither here nor there really, but both the charger and UK plug adaptor are different – mine are both BS and CE marked and my adaptor is fused. Having read previous posts, I'd proceed with caution as it looks from the photo like your adaptor might not be fused....


Just checked it, there is one on the left as you look at the plug pins.


----------



## jann71 (23 Nov 2012)

Bought mine from a seller in Wales.


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2012)

Looks like the plug adapter is just different. Mine was black. That looks like a fused plug adapter. The non fused ones are tiny.


----------



## mrmacmusic (23 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> Looks like the plug adapter is just different. Mine was black. That looks like a fused plug adapter. The non fused ones are tiny.


Cool – was just concerned as I couldn't see any fuse on the adapter.


----------



## jann71 (23 Nov 2012)

Better pic. The white bit or the black bit?


----------



## musa (23 Nov 2012)

whats a good replacement for the battery holder? ive seem to misplaced mine within an hour of opening and fettling the light


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2012)

The white one, open it up and look if there is a fuse in there.

My black adapter has a fuse window like many plugs. It's just a travel adapter. The charger is not fused


----------



## mrmacmusic (23 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> whats a good replacement for the battery holder? ive seem to misplaced mine within an hour of opening and fettling the light


Because I'm running two lights (so have two batteries), I've been thinking about getting a Topeak Drybag which will sit right at the stem, and have plenty room for both batteries and cables, plus have room to store spare AAA's for my rear lights. At the moment, I'm running the cables along the top tube to an old small saddle bag


----------



## musa (23 Nov 2012)

mrmacmusic said:


> Because I'm running two lights (so have two batteries), I've been thinking about getting a Topeak Drybag which will sit right at the stem, and have plenty room for both batteries and cables, plus have room to store spare AAA's for my rear lights. At the moment, I'm running the cables along the top tube to an old small saddle bag


 
ive found it - in the laundry bag
yeah i was thinking of running the cable down to my saddle bag but then I don't have mudguards . so the saddlebag gets the kickback from the rear..unsure if bit of cable popping out from the bottom would cause a stir


----------



## jann71 (24 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> The white one, open it up and look if there is a fuse in there.
> 
> My black adapter has a fuse window like many plugs. It's just a travel adapter. The charger is not fused



Opened it up, no fuse, will toss it and use the one from my suitcase.
Thanks for the heads up :-)


----------



## RWright (24 Nov 2012)

I just got in a little while ago from a night ride and this light still makes me smile when I switch it on. I noticed that the place I got mine from, tomtop.com, now has Zoomable ones. I had one loaded up to buy but noticed the battery is 4400mA. One like I bought before, which they still have, is 8800mA. Both lights are described as 1200 LM. Am I correct in assuming that if both batteries are of equal quality and both lights are putting out the same amount of power, that the 8800mA battery should last twice as long?

Having the zoom feature might be nice but I think I would rather have a battery that last longer and the one I have now works fine plus it cost 11 dollars less.


----------



## billy1561 (24 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> ive found it - in the laundry bag
> yeah i was thinking of running the cable down to my saddle bag but then I don't have mudguards . so the saddlebag gets the kickback from the rear..unsure if bit of cable popping out from the bottom would cause a stir


That's exactly what i have done. But i do have guards. No worries regarding the strap breaking this way.


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Nov 2012)

Picked up my light from the sorting office a few mins ago and am now charging the battery. The plug is fused. The two-pin polycharger gets warm. Should I be concerned? Does this mean I shouldn't leave the whole thing unattended?

As there was a little life in the battery, I played with the light settings. It is very bright isn't it?  Should have fun using that on Monday evening 

Now wondering if I should get another and leave the Hope Vision 1 for the night rides............ 

Must buy duct tape and I'll have a think about the batteries later.

Edit: I have a Bikeray light, which is a similar design to this light and, possibly, magicshines. I thought I'd see if that battery pack would work with this light and it does! The Bikeray pack has more batteries so I'm guessing it's more powerful than the T6 battery pack. Hmm. I can see a test commute coming up over the next few weeks.


----------



## musa (24 Nov 2012)

Ok. Review of the light on fnrttc (Brighton)

As I fettled with the battery park and make it tighter. The bloody thing disintegrates on me so I have no choice but to put in saddle bag

I just made sure the m-f connectors was inside the bag and when zip tight just the wire bit. It rained and has done well did pop into Evans this morning on route back home the tribag is good idea but too big. 

I ran this with my hope vision 1. No much but I used the hope mainly. And the t6 has been used where I'm going down the lanes and on the front, help those behind see clearly if too overtake me. 

Very good light. Will await for the Know how as said to create my own pack I have two 18650 sitting dormant now I'm using these light. Cree torches are for backup backup


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Nov 2012)

When I've used my Bikeray light on night rides I tether the battery, in it's bag, more securely to the top tube with an old (very long) shoe lace or a long piece of ribbon. Stylish I'm not


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Nov 2012)

Review of the light: Commute thus far - with wide-angled lens

Having sealed the ends with electrical tape (no duct tape purchase as yet) I used it for the homeward journey on Monday evening - London Bridge to Balham. I used the lowest setting and I think it helped 'encourage' drivers to behave but I can't be absolutely certain as I also have spoke reflectors, two rear lights and spoke lights on the bike. Other cyclists were underwhelmed as they were the main ones for close passing whilst they rushed off home/wherever 

Last night I used the second setting. Not necessary but I thought I'd use it 'just because' . Whilst on Monday I had it angled downwards quite a bit, last night I decreased the angle slightly and had my Hope level on the bar so the flash setting was very noticeable. I like the way the downward angle of the light shows up the front spoke relectors and the spoke light. Even taxis hesitated/waited 

In summary. I love this light and am thinking about getting a second one and use it on the flash setting. As my journey home is about 35/40 mins (slow ride) the battery should last more than a week, although I'll probably charge it weekly on Sundays as I do the others.


----------



## amaferanga (28 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> whats a good replacement for the battery holder? ive seem to misplaced mine within an hour of opening and fettling the light


 
The battery bag and the bracket are what let most of these lights down. I made a secure mount from a regular light bracket (I think it was an Electron one, but I can't remember for sure) and bought a better battery bag. Maybe they come with these now, but mine was supplied with a bag that was next to useless. With this one I've added another velcro loop that goes around the downtube (I mount the bag below the top tube) and this holds it securely in place.


----------



## musa (28 Nov 2012)

Yeah certainly the bag is pants. The magic shine looks better option will probably opt for that instead. I know a bracket can be made from the hope vision ones. When I get the time I'll probably fettle with that


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Nov 2012)

The point about this light is the output for the price.


----------



## jann71 (28 Nov 2012)

I thought about adapting the top of an old water bottle and putting the battery inside. Then it can sit in bottle cage. 

There is also a better bracket on ebay if you wanted one.


----------



## musa (28 Nov 2012)

for the water bottle youll need to drill a hole into the bidon or find a screw on top different to a bidon


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> for the water bottle youll need to drill a hole into the bidon or find a screw on top different to a bidon


 
and this would be an easy thing to do as well!! Better than the bag which is why these are cheap!


----------



## musa (28 Nov 2012)

The flash is a bit hectic. I had a couple pedestrians cover their eyes lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> The flash is a bit hectic. I had a couple pedestrians cover their eyes lol


lol, that defeats the object.


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2012)

musa said:


> The flash is a bit hectic. I had a couple pedestrians cover their eyes lol


 
I won't be using it. The Magicshine has a standard on/off type flash, but this T6 clone is bonkers, absolutely horrible. I can think of two uses - if there is ever anyone that jumps out on you, just switch this mode on and their eyes will be toast, or if you get badly cut up by a SMIDSY - a quick flip of the flash mode might remind them you were there.

Otherwise, useless.


----------



## billy1561 (29 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> I won't be using it. The Magicshine has a standard on/off type flash, but this T6 clone is bonkers, absolutely horrible. I can think of two uses - if there is ever anyone that jumps out on you, just switch this mode on and their eyes will be toast, or if you get badly cut up by a SMIDSY - a quick flip of the flash mode might remind them you were there.
> 
> Otherwise, useless.


I agree. It's borderline offensive.


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2012)

fossyant said:


> or if you get badly cut up by a SMIDSY - a quick flip of the flash mode might remind them you were there.
> 
> Otherwise, useless.


Totally agree, not to be used for normal riding , I do like the idea of a quick blast for SMIDSYs though 
Wish I'd thought of that last night when a woman decided she wasn't sitting in the traffic in the right hand lane and would instead turn into the empty left hand lane that I was in, doyz cow never even looked to see if anything was coming  disc brakes and my natural awareness of 'impending stupidity' were needed.


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2012)

Really liking the wide angle magicshine and the T6 on spot off road. The T6 projects a long way and looks like it swamps the wide, but as soon as you cover each light, you see what coverage is given. Wide is much better in traffic, I then drop the spot to low and point it to the road.


----------



## billy1561 (30 Nov 2012)

Really glad i had this light on the commute tonight. Proper thick fog. Definately gets you noticed


----------



## potsy (30 Nov 2012)

Ran mine all week on the lower setting which is absolutely fine for an urban commute, that's 9 rides of 45- ish minutes and it lasted all week without recharging.
Just turned it up when I went through the unlit park for a couple of minutes each day.

Well impressed for the money


----------



## RhythMick (6 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Ran mine all week on the lower setting which is absolutely fine for an urban commute, that's 9 rides of 45- ish minutes and it lasted all week without recharging.
> Just turned it up when I went through the unlit park for a couple of minutes each day.
> 
> Well impressed for the money



I have the Fluxient 3000 lumens thing from torchy and obviously it's way too bright on high, even medium, for road use. I run it on low pointed slightly down and it lasts 12 hours, works really well. Off road or empty dark road and the highest setting becomes very welcome.


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Dec 2012)

The large O ring died just before I was due to leave for home. The small O ring is a tad small for my bar-taped drop handlebar. I've got another O ring I can use from my 'other' light but wondered if there is a more secure alternative out there?


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2012)

wanda2010 said:


> The large O ring died just before I was due to leave for home. The small O ring is a tad small for my bar-taped drop handlebar. I've got another O ring I can use from my 'other' light but wondered if there is a more secure alternative out there?


See my post on page 7 Wanda, £8 from CRC though you need a longer screw from the spares box


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Dec 2012)

Cheers. Mount now ordered


----------



## musa (11 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> See my post on page 7 Wanda, £8 from CRC though you need a longer screw from the spares box


how long a screw required? so i can find one in the spares


----------



## david k (12 Dec 2012)

jann71 said:


> I thought about adapting the top of an old water bottle and putting the battery inside. Then it can sit in bottle cage.
> 
> There is also a better bracket on ebay if you wanted one.


 
but then how do you carry your water?


----------



## jann71 (12 Dec 2012)

Camelbak


----------



## RWright (12 Dec 2012)

I find the strobe on the T6 very nice on this 2 mile yet unopened section of highway I ride. Put it on strobe, turn up your mp3 player all the way and play some Crystal Method...Magic Carpet Ride remix is my favorite strobe song so far.


----------



## fossyant (14 Dec 2012)

The 3xT6 arrived today. All I can say is


----------



## BSRU (14 Dec 2012)

RhythMick said:


> I have the Fluxient 3000 lumens thing from torchy and obviously it's way too bright on high, even medium, for road use. I run it on low pointed slightly down and it lasts 12 hours, works really well. Off road or empty dark road and the highest setting becomes very welcome.


I have the same light, quite spectacular on unlit country roads, lights up the road way into the distance.


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Dec 2012)

My T6 lasted 2 weeks before the battery died last night. Worryingly (or maybe it was due to my zen-like mode on the way home) I hadn't noticed any colour change to the power light. I know it was showing green when I left work and for up to 1/3 of the way home, but can't recall anything after that. Fortunately I always ride with two front lights so the Hope 1 did it's job. I think I'll go back to weekly battery charging from now on. 

Musa, I've not got a 'spares' box so I'll to visit my local hardware shop tomorrow to find a suitable screw.


----------



## fossyant (14 Dec 2012)

I don't think the T6 changes colour - not noticed any changes on mine, where as the Magicshine has been going blue then orange.


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2012)

How many hours run time was that wanda?
Definitely needed a back up plan with these, wouldn't want to be relying on a cheap as chips light only


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Dec 2012)

@ Fossyant - cheers for that. I thought I might have missed something.

@ Potsy - that was about 40mins a day M-F last week then again til last night, plus 1 hour last Saturday. About 4.5 hours in total. On the lowest setting - no flashing.


----------



## musa (14 Dec 2012)

Unfortunately my light only remains on unless i disconnect the male female pins. Tried to fettle with thr hope btscket and slightly over screwed so what next?


----------



## fossyant (14 Dec 2012)

Are you cycling through the modes as it's off, full, medium, low, off ? If you've over screwed it, does that mean you've stripped the thread ?


----------



## musa (14 Dec 2012)

The on off button is now rendered useless. Only full mode no changes down so either i source a unit separately (uk stock) or buy another full set maybe keep this light and buy a y split cable and run two off the battery pack

The screw probably to far in into the unit touching something or disconnecting some connection


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2012)

I assume you've taken the screw back out now musa?
Could tell the one I used was slightly too long, packed it out with a couple of washers to stop it protruding too far into the light body itself, obviously there's a limit on this and you need to be very careful when fettling.
Hope @wanda2010 takes care with hers, less is more and all that


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Dec 2012)

@ Potsy - noted.


----------



## musa (14 Dec 2012)

Yeah i left it bare now, sitting amongst the spares box 


Gutted right now


----------



## russ.will (15 Dec 2012)

My Cree clone arrived a couple of days ago. I decided to charge it at work, so if there was an issue with overcharging, it wouldn't burn my house down!

It was this one:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B006YOADFS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

It comes with a UK charger that works ie, it knows when the battery is charged. That's good. However, when I cycle out into the fen, I love the multiple tiny eyes that appear 100m+ in the distance and then exit stage left/right. I also liked that on the return ride, a couple of cars slowed down when approaching me. The main beam was pointed down and about 10m ahead of me, but it seems that it's too bright to ignore. As a 36000m a year driver, me like. 

Russell


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Jan 2013)

The screws above are the ones I bought today so I could finally use the Hope Vision bracket I bought a while back. I'm using the taller of the two. On the till receipt they are listed as M4x16mm machine screws. Hmm. Only one of them can be 16mm, which I'm guessing is the larger one.

I didn't tighten the screw too tightly and I'll check it periodically, tightenening when necessary.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> I find the strobe on the T6 very nice on this 2 mile yet unopened section of highway I ride. Put it on strobe, turn up your mp3 player all the way and play some Crystal Method...Magic Carpet Ride remix is my favorite strobe song so far.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (21 Jan 2013)

I purchased an XML-T6 light yesterday, it was dispatched today and I've just ordered the wide angle lens. The o-ring mounts will have to do until I can get some money for the Hope mount.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2013)

The o-rings are fine TBH - I've got really tight bar space on my MTB, and its a struggle to fit the Hope 1's. If you've got space, then go for them.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Jan 2013)

How does the light hold up in the rain? Specifically, how does this connector hold up?


----------



## musa (22 Jan 2013)

It's fine ..if you want to be super uber cautious then the old vaseline will help, however, saying that, never needed it.

But one recommendation you may want to do, is buy a new bag. The quality of this is shambolic, mine (the straps) broke on my first use for a night ride. So don't over tighten.

What I've done is strap with using velcro strap from my Cree torch mount and wrap underneath the stem with the connector facing me (avoid water flick from the front wheel)


----------



## billy1561 (23 Jan 2013)

Hmm, due to the length of the cable i locate mine in the bag under the saddle therefore negating the quality of the velcro bag cover. works a treat


----------



## musa (24 Jan 2013)

I've got my knackered light set up for grabs if any is interested. If anyone remember I knackered it trying to do the mount job for it. It's annoying me so think best to give to youse as a backup. The hope mount I bought is also included 

In the classifieds


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I have just received this light_ CREE XML XM-L T6 and as promised in other threads here are some pictures I have just taken._
> View attachment 14882
> This is the drive to the house, accept you cant see it.
> View attachment 14883
> ...


Just an update after 2 months, no problems apart from the above mentioned bag, I dont do much night riding, but I do tend to have it on during the day if visibility is poor, Tuesday (21st Jan) I was out for about 2 hrs and had it on full, I got back did some pics, and noticed it was on red, so the 3hrs is possibly on the long side.



Viking O.O.B. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## RWright (24 Jan 2013)

This is how I have mine mounted on my Townie. The top tube bag is supposedly waterproof but I don't think it would be in a heavy downpour. I also leave the zipper with a little opening for the wire to go to the light, the connector stays in the top tube bag. I will make something to make it more waterproof, even if it is a freezer bag or something similar. The site I got this bag and light from sells something that looks similar to a shower cap, with elastic at the bottom. I may pick up one of those to try it, they are not very expensive.

I also want to make some sort of mount for the head tube. I think it would make the light more steady, especially when I am tired and having to climb. I tend to move the bars more then. On the really tougher climbs the lights can move enough that I could see it maybe shinning into someone's eyes approaching me from the opposite lane. This bike is not a climber at all but it is geared very low. I don't like to even go to the small front ring. I prefer to muscle it on the two larger front rings if possible and that involves a lot more pulling on the bars on this bike because of the pedal forward design. It does have a rear granny gear that I use with the middle ring if I really have to.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jan 2013)

RWright said:


> This is how I have mine mounted on my Townie. The top tube bag is supposedly waterproof but I don't think it would be in a heavy downpour. I also leave the zipper with a little opening for the wire to go to the light, the connector stays in the top tube bag. I will make something to make it more waterproof, even if it is a freezer bag or something similar. The site I got this bag and light from sells something that looks similar to a shower cap, with elastic at the bottom. I may pick up one of those to try it, they are not very expensive.
> 
> I also want to make some sort of mount for the head tube. I think it would make the light more steady, especially when I am tired and having to climb. I tend to move the bars more then. On the really tougher climbs the lights can move enough that I could see it maybe shinning into someone's eyes approaching me from the opposite lane. This bike is not a climber at all but it is geared very low. I don't like to even go to the small front ring. I prefer to muscle it on the two larger front rings if possible and that involves a lot more pulling on the bars on this bike because of the pedal forward design. It does have a rear granny gear that I use with the middle ring if I really have to.


Put some electrical tape around the battery pack it will offer it some protection, I have a similar set up but my battery is in the rear bag (as I only have the one)


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 Jan 2013)

Ordered the XML-T6 light on the 20th and the wide angle lens on the 21st, the lens arrived today but still no light?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Ordered the XML-T6 light on the 20th and the wide angle lens on the 21st, the lens arrived today but still no light?


From the company I posted, or somewhere else, normally pretty good from where i ordered, from what I have heard, if it is, there could be a slight disruption due to weather, it only takes a missed connection at some point to delay things. If not get in touch with them.


----------



## Scoosh (24 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Ordered the XML-T6 light on the 20th and the wide angle lens on the 21st, the lens arrived today but still no light?


Patience, laddie, patience ...


----------



## elduderino (25 Jan 2013)

I've had mine about 14 months now and recently it's started to sporadically turn itself off whilst I'm riding. Although the wire is a bit tatty now there doesn't seem to be any loose connections. So I'm thinking maybe it could be a battery issue - the light seems to run fine if it's _fully_ charged, anything moderately less and it's temperamental.

The power light has always been on green when it's happened and I've only ever once seen it on anything other than green despite running it for a few hours between charges. 

Do the batteries get worse with age/every charge? Anyone else have any similar problems?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Jan 2013)

Postie just delivered the light, I gave it a quick try before I plugged it in to charge. First off it's super bright! Second off, that flash mode is epilepsy inducing - whoever thought that having it flash that fast should be fired (or forced to look into the light for an extended period of time). 

I will post an update once it's charged!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Jan 2013)

Wow, I pressed the power button to turn it on and held it for three seconds, the light now has a low, medium, high, fast strobe and slow strobe mode - I'm impressed!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Wow, I pressed the power key to turn it on and held it for three seconds, the light now has a low, medium, high, fast strobe and slow strobe mode - I'm impressed!


Glad it arrived, cars will notice you at night, mine supposed to have a slow strobe but never figured it


----------



## wanda2010 (25 Jan 2013)

I'll have to see if mine has a slow strobe. Thought there was only one type of strobe.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Jan 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> I'll have to see if mine has a slow strobe. Thought there was only one type of strobe.


 

My light had 3 modes and it said in the instruction manual that when the light is off, hold down the power button for 3 seconds and it turns the light into 5 modes. It worked!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> My light had 3 modes and it said in the instruction manual that when the light is off, hold down the power button for 3 seconds and it turns the light into 5 modes. It worked!


Have to try that


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Have to try that


 
Uploading a video now of my light setup, the XML light is on the fifth mode - slow strobe. It's not just the one setting though, it has some different patterns which will help make it stand out I think.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Jan 2013)

And as for the waterproofing, I wrapped the batter up in a plastic bag and then 'sealed' it with lots of sellotape - I was out with it for an hour in the snow and it's still working, charging now!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> And as for the waterproofing, I wrapped the batter up in a plastic bag and then 'sealed' it with lots of sellotape - I was out with it for an hour in the snow and it's still working, charging now!


get some insulation tape and wrap it round the battery pack


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Have to try that


 
Here's the slow flash mode


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHDEYYQ-UAA


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jan 2013)

Tried it didn't work


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Tried it didn't work


 
Aww. Maybe it only works for certain models


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Aww. Maybe it only works for certain models


I dont do much night riding (but is a god send when i do), but use it on low when visibility is bad, works for me.


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2013)

I think there are a few different variations of this light knocking about, mine only has 2 solid modes and a fast flash, whereas other have 3 modes plus flash 
Used mine all week again on the lower setting which I'm guessing is around 300 lumens, just cranking it up on any unlit parts of the route.
Back up Moon 500 gets used too, but needs recharging mid-week but the T6 lasts the full 5 days and some


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Jan 2013)

I found out what the insane flash mode is good for:


A driver overtook me without his lights on -







A quick flash of the light to get his attention and he turns them on -


----------



## JoeyB (26 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> My light had 3 modes and it said in the instruction manual that when the light is off, hold down the power button for 3 seconds and it turns the light into 5 modes. It worked!


 
Can you run it with standard batteries aswell?


----------



## musa (26 Jan 2013)

No unlesd its a home made battery pack


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Jan 2013)

Is it normal for the light itself to get really hot? It was on for about 5 minutes when I touched it and noticed that it was really hot.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Is it normal for the light itself to get really hot? It was on for about 5 minutes when I touched it and noticed that it was really hot.


Yes. My XML T6 torches heat up without airflow around them


----------



## potsy (26 Jan 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Yes. My XML T6 torches heat up without airflow around them


Same here, whilst riding they get air cooled, I left mine on once when I got home and it got very hot after 5 or 10 minutes.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Same here, whilst riding they get air cooled, I left mine on once when I got home and it got very hot after 5 or 10 minutes.


 
Ah, that's fine then. Thanks @potsy and @T.M.H.N.E.T 

The little bag that it comes in flew off the bike while I was riding today, I just noticed the light flickering and I looked down and I saw it hanging off and dangling by the wire. Any suggestions on a better place to mount it?


----------



## potsy (26 Jan 2013)

I use a Topeak Tri-bag Jaz, ideal size and has a waterproof cover


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> I use a Topeak Tri-bag Jaz, ideal size and has a waterproof cover


 
Interesting, I'll give that a shot. Cheers


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (26 Jan 2013)

Love the avatar by the way @potsy


----------



## musa (26 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Ah, that's fine then. Thanks @potsy and @T.M.H.N.E.T
> 
> The little bag that it comes in flew off the bike while I was riding today, I just noticed the light flickering and I looked down and I saw it hanging off and dangling by the wire. Any suggestions on a better place to mount it?


I put mine under the stem


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (28 Jan 2013)

Here's the different modes for anyone who's thinking about ordering one, that is compared to my £30 'Super Bright' light.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSqjegbfWbI


----------



## david k (29 Jan 2013)

i have 2 of those bikehut super bright lights, oddly one is very good and the other is rubbish?????????

any further updates for cree users, are they still working well?


----------



## JoeyB (29 Jan 2013)

I've just ordered mine!!


----------



## david k (29 Jan 2013)

which did you go for joey?


----------



## JoeyB (29 Jan 2013)

david k said:


> which did you go for joey?


Same as Jazloc
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200855315142?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (29 Jan 2013)

Good choice, mine took 5 days to arrive, I ordered it on the Sunday and it arrived on the Friday


----------



## JoeyB (29 Jan 2013)

I will probably buy another battery pack as backup too.


----------



## david k (30 Jan 2013)

anyone any experience of these ones?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121038355971?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

they dont come with batteries but you can get them for £3.75 at 4,000mamps

Will they last as long as the larger pack?


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (30 Jan 2013)

Where are folks sourcing their batteries from for this? Mucho thanks.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (31 Jan 2013)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Where are folks sourcing their batteries from for this? Mucho thanks.


 
<coughs politely>


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2013)

Best option is the likes of torchy the battery boy on ebay - just google the name. You have to be careful with 18650's as the likes of Trustfire are re-cycled batteries, so quality not great.

I went for Senybor batteries from Torchy.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (31 Jan 2013)

Thanks. I have used torchy a few times but couldn't see any batteries that size, unless you can link them?


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2013)

The 18650's are what Torchy mainly sells !

Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/big_f_d_d/m.html


----------



## JoeyB (1 Feb 2013)

Its arrived!
I work from my mates home office so I opened it there and pretty much blinded him lol

I held the button on and confirmed that I have the slow random strobe option too....win!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (2 Feb 2013)

I don't suppose anyone has a spare charger for the light? The pin on mine snapped off and now it's useless.


----------



## JoeyB (2 Feb 2013)

That didn't last long?!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (2 Feb 2013)

I know, it's the plastic pin which snapped off (I'm not even sure how) and the charger would still work fine but modern plugs don't allow you to insert anything unless all 3 pins are plugged in.


----------



## JoeyB (3 Feb 2013)

Can't you glue it back on?


----------



## Cress1968 (3 Feb 2013)

Mine snapped off too but luckily I have a socket in house that's jammed open so I can still get plug in lol


----------



## david k (3 Feb 2013)

could you cut off the old plug and wire a new one on? is it just a normal plug or is it a transformer? need to get the right fuse rating


----------



## david k (4 Feb 2013)

JoeyB said:


> Same as Jazloc
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200855315142?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 
bought the 1600 lumens one yesterday, fingers crossed its good


----------



## david k (5 Feb 2013)

it arrived today, it seems already charged, i've plugged it in and its amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (5 Feb 2013)

david k said:


> it arrived today, it seems already charged, i've plugged it in and its amazing!!!!!!!!!!


 
 How did your light come so quick? 

On an unrelated note, I bought the Hope mount for mine because it kept slipping down, hope it fits!


----------



## david k (6 Feb 2013)

yes i was happy with the delivery time

i havnt put it on the bike yet, i need to move a few things round to fit it on so will hopefully get time at the weekend all being well, i may use some tie wraps instead of the rubber rings they sent, whats the hope mount? ive also read things about a diffussor?

looks really bright


----------



## JoeyB (6 Feb 2013)

Yes I'd be interested to know what difference the diffuser makes? Comparison pics!!!!!


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2013)

The diffuser spreads the light sideways - so you get a rectangle of light rather than a spot. What works really well is a T6 on a normal lense and one with a diffuser. I have a diffuser on my magicshine version (but that also has an orange peel lense that spreads more as well). The diffuser is better for the road than the standard - much less dazzle.

NOT my video, but you get the idea.


----------



## JoeyB (7 Feb 2013)

Used the light for the first time last night going to football...we have a dedicated bus road going through Fareham (great for Strava) which is completely unlit.... needless to say a bus flashed me from about 1/4 mile away so I guess that means he saw me!! I did dip it down after that as I wouldnt want to be on the receiving end of the bedazzlement lol


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Feb 2013)

Did you have it on the highest setting for that stretch of road then? I use the lowest, for emphasis that I'm around, cos London is quite bright generally.


----------



## JoeyB (7 Feb 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Did you have it on the highest setting for that stretch of road then? I use the lowest, for emphasis that I'm around, cos London is quite bright generally.


 
I did yes, but only to show my friend what it could do


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (9 Feb 2013)

I've gone lumen mad  My second XML-T6 light arrived today and while they're awesomely bright, the battery packs are really annoying. Someone please tell me there's a more elegant solution than having a brick on my top tube?! Should I just sell one of them and get a bright flashlight with built in batteries?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (9 Feb 2013)

fossyant said:


> The diffuser spreads the light sideways - so you get a rectangle of light rather than a spot. What works really well is a T6 on a normal lense and one with a diffuser. I have a diffuser on my magicshine version (but that also has an orange peel lense that spreads more as well). The diffuser is better for the road than the standard - much less dazzle.
> 
> NOT my video, but you get the idea.




One of my T6 lights has a normal lens and the other has a diffuser, why is this better than having two spread beams as opposed to one normal and one spread?


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Feb 2013)

I have the diffuser with mine and I prefer it that way because it spreads the light over a wider area.

You may need to consider stepping away from the lights thread now


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Feb 2013)

I went by a women with what looked like one of these on her bike yesterday. Gave her a scare when I slowed down and politely pointed out that whilst her front light was brilliantly bright, her coat was hanging over her rear light rendering her invisible from the back.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (9 Feb 2013)

Can you order a separate diffuser? :confused:


----------



## JoeyB (9 Feb 2013)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Can you order a separate diffuser? :confused:


Yes,

See page 13 of this thread for a screenshot of the eBay item jazloc purchased. Or do an eBay search for a wide angle lens for magicshine....


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (9 Feb 2013)

The wide angle lens is good for spreading the beam on unlit roads and the Hope mount was perfect (although I needed to use a longer screw) and it holds the light very very steady while my o ring light slips around like my handlebars are coated in grease.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (9 Feb 2013)

Here's my lights for those who are interested, the left light has a wide angle lens and the right has the standard lens.


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Feb 2013)

You could probably land a plane with those lights now


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2013)

The standard lens on the t6 with smooth reflectors is quite spotty, but it throws a long way, but you lose close up spread. Putting a diffuser on spreads the light. Having one spot and one diffused gives a really good throw. 

That said, a magicshine T6 diffused a 3xT6 unit throws out stupid amounts of light, off road only.


----------



## lozcs (14 Feb 2013)

Have always been put off by lights that use a separate power pack but these looked really goodpower and quality for the price....

I bought a couple of these lights also from here that arrived today - seem really good will try them on the way home tonight..

Anyone recommend a better battery pack setup - waterproof case? Y-Splitter for one battery and two lights?


----------



## david k (17 Feb 2013)

link took me to a seller not an item

i wasnt too sure about the seperate battery pack but tbh its no issue


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (17 Feb 2013)

david k said:


> link took me to a seller not an item
> 
> i wasnt too sure about the seperate battery pack but tbh its no issue


 
UK-Carpartspro is the seller that I and many others bought the light from - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cree-XML-...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item2ec3e8e2c6


----------



## david k (17 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> UK-Carpartspro is the seller that I and many others bought the light from - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cree-XML-...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item2ec3e8e2c6


cheers mate, ive bought the same one, was trying to help the other poster out but couldnt give advice as i couldnt see the proposed item

i have only used the light once and it was great, you like yours?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (17 Feb 2013)

david k said:


> cheers mate, ive bought the same one, was trying to help the other poster out but couldnt give advice as i couldnt see the proposed item
> 
> i have only used the light once and it was great, you like yours?


 
I liked it enough that I bought another one  Still trying to work out where to put the battery packs though.


----------



## david k (17 Feb 2013)

jazloc said:


> I liked it enough that I bought another one  Still trying to work out where to put the battery packs though.


i have a small bag that sit near the handle bars on the top tube, it fits in there great

similar to this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Giant-Bik..._Cycling_Bags_Panniers_SR&hash=item1c2bb168e9 

i had it anyway though, i like it for gels etc


----------



## lozcs (17 Feb 2013)

david k said:


> link took me to a seller not an item


 


jazloc said:


> UK-Carpartspro is the seller that I and many others bought the light from - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cree-XML-...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item2ec3e8e2c6


 
That's the one....


----------



## david k (22 Feb 2013)

lozcs said:


> That's the one....


mine works great


----------



## lozcs (5 Mar 2013)

anyone know if its possible to get a lead to charge an iphone from one of these batteries in an emergency?

Went out the other day with 2x batteries for the cree and a Pebble charger - would have been nice to not have to have taken the pebble?


----------



## compo (16 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> UK-Carpartspro is the seller that I and many others bought the light from - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cree-XML-...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item2ec3e8e2c6


 
With the Dunwich Dynamo coming up in July I have been looking to improve my lighting from last year. I like the look of these lamps. The only downside is the relatively short battery life, 3 hours or so, maybe even less. I can't recall how many hours it remains dark in July but a bit longer than the advertised battery capacity. As I very rarely ride at night I don't really want to spend a fortune for kit that I may never use again. (I have decided that this year's Dun Run will be my final long ride). The torch type lights powered by AAA or AA batteries may be a better option for me. Can anyone recommend some, preferably from user experience, or is it a non starter for a long ride on unlit country roads. I was thinking a pair, one focused close and one down the road a bit.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (16 Mar 2013)

compo said:


> With the Dunwich Dynamo coming up in July I have been looking to improve my lighting from last year. I like the look of these lamps. The only downside is the relatively short battery life, 3 hours or so, maybe even less. I can't recall how many hours it remains dark in July but a bit longer than the advertised battery capacity. As I very rarely ride at night I don't really want to spend a fortune for kit that I may never use again. (I have decided that this year's Dun Run will be my final long ride). The torch type lights powered by AAA or AA batteries may be a better option for me. Can anyone recommend some, preferably from user experience, or is it a non starter for a long ride on unlit country roads. I was thinking a pair, one focused close and one down the road a bit.


 
You don't need to have the light on high mode all of the time, I find medium or even low adequate for the riding I do. I also purchased two of them and I carry a spare battery in my jersey pocket.


----------



## compo (16 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> You don't need to have the light on high mode all of the time, I find medium or even low adequate for the riding I do. I also purchased two of them and I carry a spare battery in my jersey pocket.


 
I will take the advice. The lamps certainly seem impressive. I have just ordered one from the people you linked to. As you say, I wont need to run it on the high setting, so with my other lights I already have I should be OK. I have a long time to decide wether to get a spare battery. I suppose it could be handy when I go on an all nighter fishing!


----------



## compo (22 Mar 2013)

My lamp has just arrived and it is a good looking piece of kit, externally anyway. I had to plug it into the battery and have a look and it is impressively bright even in daylight. I made the mistake of looking at the lense when it was on, not directly but not far off it. It was a good ten minutes before the black spot in my eyes disappeared. Lesson learnt!! I was surprised how small it is, but then that isn't a bad thing, especially as it will be mostly used as a fishing headlight after the Dunwich Dynamo ride. Anyway, the battery is now on charge. I will just have to have a trial run out tonight after dark. Kid and new toy comes to mind


----------



## wanda2010 (22 Mar 2013)

Just remember not to put it on flash .


----------



## compo (22 Mar 2013)

compo said:


> My lamp has just arrived and it is a good looking piece of kit, externally anyway. Anyway, the battery is now on charge. I will just have to have a trial run out tonight after dark. Kid and new toy comes to mind


 
Just been out for a little jaunt and I am impressed. Even on street lamp lit streets the lamp illuminated the road well on both high and low modes and on an unlit road it was brilliant.


----------



## compo (24 Mar 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> You could probably land a plane with those lights now


 
I hope not. I live on the final approach to Stansted airport, the aircraft come over so low I am getting to recognise the pilots.


----------



## compo (24 Mar 2013)

I have ordered a little pannier that sits on the top tube so should make a secure "home" for the battery pack. After reading tales of doom regarding the supplied bags I have given the straps a good test pull and yank, and checked the velcro stitching and it seems very secure but better safe than sorry.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230646394237?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Following the discussions re: the charger, mine is a one piece three pin job, similar to a mobile phone charger, and it is CE marked. as a point of interest as well there is a lot of discussion about batteries and people talk about 7.2v. Mine is specified, and measures, 8.4 volts. It doesn't seem that critical though as there is a wide range of voltage inputs.

Although I read the instructions the 3 or 5 mode setting instructions didn't really register until I read someone's comment on this thread. I just tried it and hey, it works, 5 modes.


----------



## compo (24 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Tried it didn't work


 
Getting 5 modes. Have you tried pressing in the on-off button and holding it in until the light comes on. Takes a bit longer than 3 seconds but it worked on mine.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Mar 2013)

compo said:


> Getting 5 modes. Have you tried pressing in the on-off button and holding it in until the light comes on. Takes a bit longer than 3 seconds but it worked on mine.


If I recall I did, but will try again.


----------



## mattobrien (12 Apr 2013)

Just had my Cree XML T6 arrived and after a test ride last night I am very impressed with it.

I was thinking that a second battery might be useful, but a quick scan of ebay suggests that they are around £10-12. Does this sound right or has anyone managed to source one cheaper than this?

I only ended up paying £17 for the light, battery and charger, so would half be inclined to buy another light, if it is only going to cost a fiver more.


----------



## compo (12 Apr 2013)

You are right. I bought a second battery a couple of weeks ago for £9:99 from http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360610021380?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 It seems to be sealed better than the original as well.


----------



## david k (12 Apr 2013)

compo said:


> I have ordered a little pannier that sits on the top tube so should make a secure "home" for the battery pack. After reading tales of doom regarding the supplied bags I have given the straps a good test pull and yank, and checked the velcro stitching and it seems very secure but better safe than sorry.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230646394237?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Following the discussions re: the charger, mine is a one piece three pin job, similar to a mobile phone charger, and it is CE marked. as a point of interest as well there is a lot of discussion about batteries and people talk about 7.2v. Mine is specified, and measures, 8.4 volts. It doesn't seem that critical though as there is a wide range of voltage inputs.
> ...


i use the same bar bag, very good


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (1 Jul 2013)

Errm. Sorry to resurrect this but my cree has never had more than the three modes but just been out now and its developed more flashing modes than you can shake a stick at, though has totally lost the permanent 'on' features of super bright and 60% bright. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2013)

Unplug it and see if that resets it


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (1 Jul 2013)

Tried that. Battery probably pretty low, don't know if that hss stopped it delivering the solid light. Trying recharge overnight.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (2 Jul 2013)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Errm. Sorry to resurrect this but my cree has never had more than the three modes but just been out now and its developed more flashing modes than you can shake a stick at, though has totally lost the permanent 'on' features of super bright and 60% bright.
> Any suggestions?


 

Hold the power button down for three seconds.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Jul 2013)

So what is the lastest in the lumens arm race? Still have my two cree XML T6 torches, which with new batteries I`m sure will be fine, but think now is the time to stick an order in for something else before it gets dark again


----------



## Stu9 (2 Jul 2013)

I STUPIDLY bought this a few months ago....can think of better things to spend it on than that bloody thing!! 

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/2610...&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=63


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (2 Jul 2013)

Just to report back - the little men who live in the light must have altered the settings in order to get me home safely as without realizing it I was on flashing red for the first time. Now its fully charged it back to the original modes of 'supernova retina melting power' + 'half power' + 'one simple flashing pattern'.


----------



## wanda2010 (2 Jul 2013)

Stu9 said:


> I STUPIDLY bought this a few months ago....can think of better things to spend it on than that bloody thing!!
> 
> http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/2610...&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=63



You really spent that much on it?


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Jul 2013)

that is what I was thinking!!


----------



## Stu9 (2 Jul 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> You really spent that much on it?




Yes...well £100...and my god do I regret it


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2013)

Stu9 said:


> Yes...well £100...and my god do I regret it



I bought a similar one 3 x T6 before winter for less than 30 quid...


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2013)

You can get 5 or more T6 LEDs in one unit, but can't see batteries lasting long.


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2013)

fossyant said:


> You can get 5 or more T6 LEDs in one unit, but can't see batteries lasting long.


Keeping an eye on this thread for this winters tpt wars


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2013)

potsy said:


> Keeping an eye on this thread for this winters tpt wars



Got a couple of Trustfire U2 torches. Bloody great for camping, could whack these on the skid lid  

My son used one on camp and for the small size, it blew away every other scouts torch. They were all asking about them. I can see the tents going up in flames with dodgy chargers.


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2013)

I've already added another 500lm to last years arsenal


----------



## lozcs (10 Jul 2013)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Errm. Sorry to resurrect this but my cree has never had more than the three modes but just been out now and its developed more flashing modes than you can shake a stick at, though has totally lost the permanent 'on' features of super bright and 60% bright.
> Any suggestions?


 
Hold down the power button - mine switches between two modes when I do that....


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (10 Jul 2013)

What do people think of the "new for 2013" XM-L U2? These fluxient jobbers? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2013-mode...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item46105ea463


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Jul 2013)

the battery on its own looks like a better upgrade on the crappy previous cardboard wrapped rubbish, as for the LED tech, the U2 is more efficient. Certainly worth considering and at least that guy is based over here rather than dealing with the HK/China versions that post out from here but based over there!


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (10 Jul 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> the battery on its own looks like a better upgrade on the crappy previous cardboard wrapped rubbish, as for the LED tech, the U2 is more efficient. Certainly worth considering and at least that guy is based over here rather than dealing with the HK/China versions that post out from here but based over there!


 

Cheers! They look really like the Dinotte ones. Wonder if anyone has succeeded with this style of lamp with a low down mount like off the brake bolt or something...?


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Jul 2013)

well the head unit in my original XML T6, rattled itself to bits, so I would hope that there was some improvement there. The battery though in that one posted certainly looks better quality. Oh my neighbour had one of the original Dinottes and it never lasted much longer neither!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Sep 2013)

potsy said:


> Looks decent for the money, be interested to hear your thoughts after a few weeks/months of use.
> Also how the battery life compares to the claimed run times


Well its still going nearly a year later, battery has held up pretty well too.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (12 Sep 2013)

Same here, mine is still going strong!


----------



## RWright (12 Sep 2013)

Mine are still working fine...except for the one that the battery fell off my stem and the cable got ripped off the battery when it got caught in the spokes, because of the cheap stitching in the canvas battery holder. My other ones now get secured with a plastic tie or two.

I know, I had read and knew the battery holders were terrible quality. I just put off doing something about it until it was too late.


----------



## Kies (12 Sep 2013)

^^ thanks for the tip. Been out once with my T6, WOW, why bother buying anything else???

Seriously thinking about buying another of the single led versions.tried the light out at home on 60% and it stayed on for 6 hours!!!! :happydance


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Sep 2013)

As the night darkens and I'm thinking about my T6 light, would anyone know if it's possible to get a longer lasting battery than the one it comes with? I couldn't find anything on Ebay, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Sep 2013)

Where's the current best place to buy these lights?


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Sep 2013)

I think EBay but I have no preferred seller.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Sep 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> As the night darkens and I'm thinking about my T6 light, would anyone know if it's possible to get a longer lasting battery than the one it comes with? I couldn't find anything on Ebay, but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


I did try a couple of batteries from an old laptop battery pack in a two battery holder it worked but somrthing shorted at some point and melted the insulation, not eniterley sure what I got wrong. 
You can get one here
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221075270934?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
Though to be honest it cheaper to buy two lights.


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Sep 2013)

I bought another light. Hopefully I'll restrain myself from buying any more this winter


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Sep 2013)

Has anyone got an xml u2 light rather than the T6. Are they the same or brighter? My Magicshine is 3 years old and I think I need a backup.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2013)

I have built my own battery pack. Senybor protected cells from Torchy the battery boy, 2 x 2 cell holders, wired in parellel gives me about 5400 mah. Will charge from a magicshine charger as well as a standard 18650 smart charger. Means in can keep the cells balanced.

Only issue is if charge is too low the cell protection kicks in on the lowest charged battery and switches off the pack. The smart charger wont charge a tripped cell, so it just takes a quick charge from a magicshine charger to reset the protection. 

Positive side, is the pack is much better and can cope with big discharge .


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Has anyone got an xml u2 light rather than the T6. Are they the same or brighter? My Magicshine is 3 years old and I think I need a backup.



The U2 is slightly brighter and more efficient. Not a lot in it. The cheap T6 or U2 are spotty. Best option is a magic shine with a wide angle lens and a T6 or U2 for the spot throw. Magicshines have orange peal reflectors which spreads the light more.


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Sep 2013)

@fossyant Err, weren't you supposed to have started a sideline in your battery pack business?  I'm almost certain I was customer number two on the order list


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> @fossyant Err, weren't you supposed to have started a sideline in your battery pack business?  I'm almost certain I was customer number two on the order list



I am crap at soldering, so had to get my son to solder the pack connectors to the normal socket. Production line isn't there.  Easy to do and there is some instructions somewhere on here. Dead easy and you don't need to solder the wires, but it makes a more secure connection.


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> I am crap at soldering, so had to get my son to solder the pack connectors to the normal socket. Production line isn't there.  Easy to do and there is some instructions somewhere on here. Dead easy and you don't need to solder the wires, but it makes a more secure connection.



OK then. I'll search for the instructions and give it a go during the long, cold winter


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2013)

I think the outlay was about £55 initially. 4 good quality batteries, about £20, xtar WP6 II charger about £25, then a couple of quid for two battery holders and then a bit more for a magicshine splitter cable (to chop up), plus some shrink wrap or electrical tape.

Additional packs would be about £30, more than the cheap ones, but much better quality, and longer lasting.


----------



## Kies (15 Sep 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Where's the current best place to buy these lights?



Amazon - £17.49 inc p & p

Search for "t6 cree bike light"


----------



## 2good (15 Sep 2013)

Anyone use their water bottle for holding battery?


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Sep 2013)

2good said:


> Anyone use their water bottle for holding battery?



Yes. Kind of. I have a battery pack for a similar light specifically fitted into a waterbottle. Nothing jiggles around in it so you might consider using bubble wrap or sponge as 'stuffing'.


----------



## potsy (15 Sep 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Has anyone got an xml u2 light rather than the T6. Are they the same or brighter? My Magicshine is 3 years old and I think I need a backup.


I definitely don't need a back-up for many reasons but I am now finding myself looking at these  @Hacienda71


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Sep 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5200-Lm-2...HeadLamp-light-SET-A-/300922834926#vi-content


----------



## potsy (15 Sep 2013)

jazloc said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5200-Lm-2...HeadLamp-light-SET-A-/300922834926#vi-content


That's the one I was looking at Jaz, albeit from a UK seller for around £32
*must resist*


----------



## rovers1875 (15 Sep 2013)

wisdom said:


> Seems good for the price.
> Where did you mount the battery pack?


 They come with a little pouch and Velcro strap, just strap it to the frame / bar (mine just been dug out for its third year, still going strong and well worth the £17.99 I paid) I ride on the canal towpath regularly and so a bright light is essential.


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Sep 2013)

Oh dear @ jazloc. Must resist also


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Sep 2013)

Oh my. It comes in my favourite colour too! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ultra-Bri...1751?var=&hash=item74753fe939&vti=Color	Black


----------



## rovers1875 (15 Sep 2013)

jazloc said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5200-Lm-2...HeadLamp-light-SET-A-/300922834926#vi-content


I've been looking at these they look pretty cool, I have a T6 which I 've had for over two years. I just charged it up this week and tested it out, it ran for well over three hours before it started to fade. This is still more than I need.


----------



## RWright (15 Sep 2013)

I get mine from tomtop.in China. If the item shows a Chinese flag only you can still order it here in the US. I think it would be the same in UK. It might just take a little longer to get here. Some items they have warehoused in USA and Europe, the flag icons are under the item. I am not sure how the prices compare to other sellers. I have not checked in a while.

I have ordered a few lights and other misc. items from there. I am going to order a couple of flashlights from there soon. Here are all the bike lights. http://www.tomtop.com/sports-and-outdoor/bike-lights?p=1

This looks like the one that I bought a few of. http://www.tomtop.com/sports-and-outdoor/bike-lights/cree-xml-xm-l-t6-led-bike-bicycle-light-headlight-headlamp-1200lm-red-h8030r.html
I also bought another one that has a zoom feature.

Mine are working fine after a year or so. I do not use them daily but quite often. That web site works better for me when I use Chrome for some reason, IE can act a little funky but will probably still work.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Sep 2013)

potsy said:


> That's the one I was looking at Jaz, albeit from a UK seller for around £32
> *must resist*


 For £21 I couldn't resist. 

If it is crap on the road will just stick it on the mtb and continue with the Magicshine.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (16 Sep 2013)

Kies said:


> Amazon - £17.49 inc p & p
> 
> Search for "t6 cree bike light"



Thank you! I have ordered. It's time to upgrade from my £4.99 CREE from the petrol station


----------



## 2good (16 Sep 2013)

I need replacement charger for mine?

Anyone point me in the direction of one?

I have a rear magicshine and the charger for at is fine but it dosnt fit the Cree Which is a shame!!!


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Sep 2013)

I've ordered another set so I can have the battery. If you don't find a standalone charger mine might be available when it arrives.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Sep 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> For £21 I couldn't resist.
> 
> If it is crap on the road will just stick it on the mtb and continue with the Magicshine.



Keep us updated - I might buy one too.


----------



## 2good (16 Sep 2013)

Cheers

How long till delivery?


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> Keep us updated - I might buy one too.


Will do


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Sep 2013)

Err, dunno as I ordered other cycling stuff and haven't yet checked my emails. Shopping spree was yesterday so I'll check tomorrow as I'm a tad frightened to add up the total spend


----------



## potsy (16 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> Keep us updated - I might buy one too.


Lumen wars on the mean streets of South Mancs


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Sep 2013)

potsy said:


> Lumen wars on the mean streets of South Mancs



Lazer the fekkers.


----------



## wanda2010 (17 Sep 2013)

Will be having fun down here in smoky London too


----------



## potsy (17 Sep 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Lazer the fekkers.


I'm going to miss TPT light wars with @fossyant this winter  maybe I'll head down there anyway on the odd occasion to blind him


----------



## Kies (17 Sep 2013)

I ordered another from Amazon 
Buy cheap,buy twice .... and blind those muthas !


----------



## wanda2010 (17 Sep 2013)

@2good - Just checked my Ebay account and the goods were despatched yesterday. Am hopeful of arrival by the end of the week.


----------



## 2good (17 Sep 2013)

Great.. Can you let me know how I owe you once it comes... Thanks


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2013)

Don't go on lightmalls website, there are millions to pick from. 

There are a couple I fancy, one even has 'angel eyes'. Bling.

Must not buy more. Already have a wide angle Magicshine T6, a spotty T6 clone, and a triple T6 beastie. Tese are my off road lights. On road it's 2 Hope Visions.


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2013)

Oh dear. Buy pressed

http://dx.com/p/yinding-yd-2xu2-2-x...bicycle-light-headlamp-black-4-x-18650-243661


----------



## wanda2010 (21 Sep 2013)

I admire your restraint


----------



## potsy (21 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> Oh dear. Buy pressed
> 
> http://dx.com/p/yinding-yd-2xu2-2-x...bicycle-light-headlamp-black-4-x-18650-243661


----------



## ceejayh (21 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> Oh dear. Buy pressed
> 
> http://dx.com/p/yinding-yd-2xu2-2-x...bicycle-light-headlamp-black-4-x-18650-243661



Looks like Wall-E's head


----------



## wanda2010 (23 Sep 2013)

Well my new T6 arrived earlier this morning at work and am now charging. I have to say the components look better made than the previous set and the charger is in one piece rather than two. I'll swop the pieces around to see if old and new chargers/batteries works with the older/new lights.

Update: The battery was partially charged on arrival so it didn't take long to fully charge. (Finally) following the written instructions, I've now managed to get 5 light settings which still includes the epilepsy inducing strobe and a more standard flash setting. Apparently the battery lasts 3 hours on full power. Playing with the light settings in the office is not the same as using it outside though 

Update 2: Apparently mine is 1600 lumens. Lumen wars in London for sure this winter 

Update 3: Wide-angled lense now ordered. I'm staying away from this thread now


----------



## DougieAB (23 Sep 2013)

I have recently bought a 1200 lumen T6 as a back up to my C&B seen 1200. The T6 is about two thirds as bright as the C&B, but then again it was half the price. Why cant they build these lights with a reasonable flash rate, both flash far too fast to be useable?


----------



## Kies (23 Sep 2013)

They are designed for strobe/disco nights in the shed!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (23 Sep 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> For £21 I couldn't resist.
> 
> If it is crap on the road will just stick it on the mtb and continue with the Magicshine.



Has yours arrived yet? Can you give me some info on how good it is? I'm considering getting one of these.


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Sep 2013)

jazloc said:


> Has yours arrived yet? Can you give me some info on how good it is? I'm considering getting one of these.


 Not here yet, suspect Chinese delivery will be another week or two. I will post up some feedback when I get it. Will see if I can do a comparative shot with a Magicshine I have had for 2/3 years.


----------



## wanda2010 (23 Sep 2013)

I finally remembered to play with the batteries, chargers and lights from both the old and new T6 and they all interchange with each other quite well. I've not checked how long the new light lasts before it needs charging though.

My 'old' T6 is 1200 lumens so there is a noticeable difference with the new one. I reckon I could land a plane with those two at London City Airport quite safely .


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Not here yet, suspect Chinese delivery will be another week or two. I will post up some feedback when I get it. Will see if I can do a comparative shot with a Magicshine I have had for 2/3 years.


 

One of the guys in my club has bought two of those you've got Hacienda, and you can imagine two on full blast is impressive.

Edit, noticed you ordered from redstar in China - they sent my fake Oakleys pretty damn fast - just over a week !


----------



## cd365 (24 Sep 2013)

I bought one of these T6 clones a couple of months ago and used it for the first time tonight, wow what a difference that made. Last night I was blinded by a cars full beam half a dozen times, not tonight, I assume they mistook me for a motorbike!


----------



## inkd (24 Sep 2013)

So will these double xml U2 Lights that has been linked be better than this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-LED-...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item258067fdcc 
I have two cheapo ebay cree torches from last years winter and although they were "adequate" but not brilliant, this year they don't seem to cut it out on the unlit forest roads. I have also seen some triple t6 lights on ebay, My commute is around 95 minutes round trip so battery life must be good?


----------



## wanda2010 (24 Sep 2013)

@inkd I live in a city so I possibly shouldn't comment but I would have thought 1200-1600 lumens more than adequate for forest roads. 1800 seems a little like overkill to me, but maybe I'm wrong. Whatever you buy, you might need to upgrade the pouch it comes in to something stronger/waterproof.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 Sep 2013)

The more lumens the better? You can always put it on a lower setting.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Sep 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Not here yet, suspect Chinese delivery will be another week or two. I will post up some feedback when I get it. Will see if I can do a comparative shot with a Magicshine I have had for 2/3 years.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2013)

A double LED is brighter, but will use twice the juice of a single. A single unit is more than enough off road, and fine at the lower levels on road, and they will need to be pointed at the floor if in urban areas.

Do not for one minute believe the output levels. A T6 is about 500 to 600 lumen in reality, the U2 is the same really, but uses slightly less energy. Add two and you are really looking at 1200, but on three then it's not much more in real light. I've got a triple, and two is enough, three just offers more fill. Also important is the reflector. Orange peal offers better spread, but smooth offers better throw, but can be a bit spotty. Ideal mix is two lights one wide, one spotty, but these dual ones do ok, but only run off one battery rather than one.

If you don't run on full all the way, then they will be OK for a full 90 minute return, with spare capacity. You will need to charge each day, but I would advise the batteries are charged away from combustible materials and you keep an eye on them.

You also need to wrap extra tape over the cheap batteries to increase water resistance. Water ingress will wreck the protection circuit, and either kill the battery, or worse cause a short on charging, and these batteries kick a punch. They are in fact laptop batteries.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 Sep 2013)

fossyant said:


> A double LED is brighter, but will use twice the juice of a single. A single unit is more than enough off road, and fine at the lower levels on road, and they will need to be pointed at the floor if in urban areas.
> 
> Do not for one minute believe the output levels. A T6 is about 500 to 600 lumen in reality, the U2 is the same really, but uses slightly less energy. Add two and you are really looking at 1200, but on three then it's not much more in real light. I've got a triple, and two is enough, three just offers more fill. Also important is the reflector. Orange peal offers better spread, but smooth offers better throw, but can be a bit spotty. Ideal mix is two lights one wide, one spotty, but these dual ones do ok, but only run off one battery rather than one.
> 
> ...



I wrapped both of my batteries in a freezer bag and then lots of sellotape, been using it for a year now in rain, hail, snow, etc with no problems.


----------



## Kies (24 Sep 2013)

I am awaiting delivery of my 2nd T6 from china. With 2 + separate batteries I have 6 hours of pitch black night riding ( timed the existing led at 60% )


----------



## 400bhp (24 Sep 2013)

jazloc said:


> I wrapped both of my batteries in a freezer bag and then lots of sellotape, been using it for a year now in rain, hail, snow, etc with no problems.



Someone on here suggested putting the battery in a water bottle. Sounds a good idea-anyone done it?


----------



## Kies (24 Sep 2013)

jazloc said:


> I wrapped both of my batteries in a freezer bag and then lots of sellotape, been using it for a year now in rain, hail, snow, etc with no problems.



And cable tie the velcro clad pouch to the bike. Someone said it lets go occasionaly


----------



## inkd (25 Sep 2013)

Thanks @fossyant , After talking to wifey I will stick to what I have for this winter as I have a rather expensive xmas ahead of me (new Cylescheme bike and other bits) .


----------



## cyberknight (25 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> Someone on here suggested putting the battery in a water bottle. Sounds a good idea-anyone done it?


You would need a wide mouthed bottle or tool bottle, piece about it on this thread.
http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=17213393


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2013)

How coincidental-i have about 6 of the electron brackets as I run a set of lights that use the brackets.

I reckon I could use an old water bottle and remove the nozzle to store the battery in.


----------



## VamP (25 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> How coincidental-i have about 6 of the electron brackets as I run a set of lights that use the brackets.
> 
> I reckon I could use an old water bottle and remove the nozzle to store the battery in.


 

Yep. Works a treat. Pack out the bottle with bubble wrap and duct-tape the nozzle and you have waterproof perfection.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2013)

Probably get two batteries in a water bottle or even 3 in a large one. Blinding.


----------



## david k (27 Sep 2013)

sure i read on here they do a diffuser for these lights, anyone used one?


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Sep 2013)

Something like this? I have one on my 'old' T6 and have ordered another for the 'new' T6. Cost me a fiver including postage. Shockingly expensive


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Sep 2013)

Depends on the size of the lens but this link in the UK has them .

Ive fitted mine to my candbseen kit and it makes such a difference


----------



## cd365 (30 Sep 2013)

Started off on my commute tonight and the red low battery light came on, 10 minutes later it died completely. I was left with the light that I normally use as my flashing lights. Not very bright but lesson learnt, three commutes and charge it. It probably lasted less than two hours.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Sep 2013)

My light turned up today. I've put the battery in my saddle bag, think I am going to also slap it into a freezer bag as well just to be doubly safe on the waterproof front.


----------



## marknotgeorge (30 Sep 2013)

Bought one of these, and a diffuser. Not the cheapest, but it says it's got a UK charger. I don't like the look of those adaptors. 

I've seen some with 7 LEDs. Do people not like having eyeballs?


----------



## marknotgeorge (1 Oct 2013)

Also got meself a Hope universal mount, and a Busch & Muller fork crown bracket. Should I put the Cree or my little Cateye light on the fork mount?

I'm also mulling over the idea of a powerslab - a battery made of lithium ferrophosphate cells (safer than common-or-garden lithium ion cells) coupled with a charging circuit to make a semi-permanently mounted (I'm thinking of under the rear rack) power source that can simply be plugged into the mains and left when not being used. Does that sound like a good idea?


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2013)

The 7 LED ones are pretty pants as the LED's won't be driven that hard. I've got a tripple T6, 1 is bright, 2 is very bright, but 3 makes little real difference. Running 2 is enough ! Also try running 7 on max, and it will either run out of battery fast, or it will overheat. The 2 x T6 units are more than you need


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2013)

marknotgeorge said:


> I'm also mulling over the idea of a powerslab - a battery made of lithium ferrophosphate cells (safer than common-or-garden lithium ion cells) coupled with a charging circuit to make a semi-permanently mounted (I'm thinking of under the rear rack) power source that can simply be plugged into the mains and left when not being used. Does that sound like a good idea?


 
Sounds expensive !!


----------



## marknotgeorge (1 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Sounds expensive !!



It possibly is, although I'm not just thinking about powering the light. I'm just a bit concerned about the cheap batteries, having heard that keeping them plugged in for more than 24 hours can harm them. Ideally what I want is something I can leave plugged in when not using it so it's always full at the start of a ride, a bit like my laptop.


----------



## Kies (1 Oct 2013)

marknotgeorge said:


> It possibly is, although I'm not just thinking about powering the light. I'm just a bit concerned about the cheap batteries, having heard that keeping them plugged in for more than 24 hours can harm them. Ideally what I want is something I can leave plugged in when not using it so it's always full at the start of a ride, a bit like my laptop.



Any battery,be it a laptop, AA rechargeable or these for the T6 will require a "charging routine"
I have two for the bike and they get used,charged and stored until the other has done 5 hours work. Then rotated . It means I always have light on my travels. A cheap cateye is left on the bike as backup


----------



## 400bhp (1 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> How coincidental-i have about 6 of the electron brackets as I run a set of lights that use the brackets.
> 
> I reckon I could use an old water bottle and remove the nozzle to store the battery in.



Agghh, checked last night and my brackets are not the same ones as those needed to make the bracket adjustment. I can't seem to find any for sale on t'internet. Can anyone help?


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> Agghh, checked last night and my brackets are not the same ones as those needed to make the bracket adjustment. I can't seem to find any for sale on t'internet. Can anyone help?


 Are you on the rubber o ring system?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (1 Oct 2013)

2good said:


> Cheers
> 
> How long till delivery?



DELIVERY ESTIMATE Thursday 26 Sep 2013 - Wednesday 16 Oct 2013

Is what my Amazon account says for an order I placed 16th September.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2013)

The only brackets that fit now are the Hope 1 brackets. The electron spare mounts sold out some time ago. Or get bodging. Quite happy with the o rings for the MTB


----------



## 400bhp (1 Oct 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Are you on the rubber o ring system?



yup


----------



## Hacienda71 (1 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> yup


 Bit of old inner tube around the bar and sling under, not on top of the bars and it won't move at all.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> The only brackets that fit now are the Hope 1 brackets. The electron spare mounts sold out some time ago. Or get bodging. Quite happy with the o rings for the MTB



These?


----------



## 400bhp (1 Oct 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Bit of old inner tube around the bar and sling under, not on top of the bars and it won't move at all.



Ahhh, under the bars

Hadn't thought of that.

More aero too.


----------



## swansonj (1 Oct 2013)

Does anyone have any views/experience of self-contained T6 torches used as bike lights? My teenage daughter uses her bike to get to and from friends and parties, she refuses to wear hi-viz so I'd like her to have really bright lights, and I'm just wondering if something that looks more like a torch and less like an engineering installation might have a better chance of gaining her acceptance.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> These?



Yup. Might need a slightly longer screw, but they do the job.


----------



## 400bhp (1 Oct 2013)

£8


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2013)

swansonj said:


> Does anyone have any views/experience of self-contained T6 torches used as bike lights? My teenage daughter uses her bike to get to and from friends and parties, she refuses to wear hi-viz so I'd like her to have really bright lights, and I'm just wondering if something that looks more like a torch and less like an engineering installation might have a better chance of gaining her acceptance.



Best bet is a Trustfire 501B or 502, but you will need a 18650 charger and 18650 batteries. The new versions use the U2 LED. Got two for general torch use and as a helmet light for MTB. You'll just need those rubber mounts to fit it.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> £8



That's why I stuck with the O rings. starts getting expensive. Might look into bodging a spare mount sometime.


----------



## Chris Norton (1 Oct 2013)

Looking forward to getting mine. I am looking for a second battery though. And maybe a uk charger rather than a bodge job of chinese plus adapter.

If anyone has any links for a battery then please hand it over. Pretty please.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2013)

Try the UK magicshine sites (.co.uk) or c&bseen for quality batteries - A bit more expensive, but they do sell the rubberised magicshine ones. Chargers are about £8.

I've not had any issues with two cheap packs though and still have two of three magicshine packs working. One failed, which I rescued two of the cells (two dead) and use these in torches.

You can always build your own pack too.


----------



## Chris Norton (1 Oct 2013)

Making my own? I'd burn the house down, I'd f#@k it up that badly. At the price of the light a decent battery seems the least I can do. Plus it's birthday time so money is ok.


----------



## Svendo (1 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Best bet is a Trustfire 501B or 502, but you will need a 18650 charger and 18650 batteries. The new versions use the U2 LED. Got two for general torch use and as a helmet light for MTB. You'll just need those rubber mounts to fit it.



I've got one of these, with zoomable-ness which is useful. I've modified it with the top section from one of these as well, so I have the plastic ring that gives some side illumination. I do have to tape over the top of the transparent ring otherwise the LED shining through it is quite distracting. It's pretty bright and plenty for my Rochdale to Walsden commute at 10pm on low, used with a Hope 1 (old type) on flash. Definitely enough for dark lane riding, although not necessarily flat out descending, with both on bright.
It has needed a bit of repairing when its bounced down the road after I forgot to tighten it into the mount. Twice.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2013)

Chris Norton said:


> Making my own? I'd burn the house down, I'd f#@k it up that badly. At the price of the light a decent battery seems the least I can do. Plus it's birthday time so money is ok.



Check here for a how to.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/project-home-brew-18650-batteries-for-magicshine-etc-lights.121297/


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2013)

Oops.

Just bought one of those 2 x U2 solarstorm lights, no battery or charger for £14. For my lad for night rides. Got enough batteries and chargers now


----------



## wanda2010 (3 Oct 2013)

You really really need to  now and give the rest of us a chance!


----------



## Kies (3 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Oops.
> 
> Just bought one of those 2 x U2 solarstorm lights, no battery or charger for £14. For my lad for night rides. Got enough batteries and chargers now




I thought i saw you cycling the other day ...... But then i realised a light aircraft was about to land and they had turned on the landing lights! :whistle


----------



## wanda2010 (3 Oct 2013)

My first opportunity to ride home in the dark and I forget to pack the new T6 . Hope Vision v2 will have to do instead.


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Oops.
> 
> Just bought one of those 2 x U2 solarstorm lights, no battery or charger for £14. For my lad for night rides. Got enough batteries and chargers now


You might want to warn Manchester Airport so that the planes don't get confused by the lights being emitted from the Fossyant area.


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> You might want to warn Manchester Airport so that the planes don't get confused by the lights being emitted from the Fossyant area.



Especially when me and Fossy Jnr are on Werneth Low. Ahem.


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2013)

Kies said:


> I thought i saw you cycling the other day ...... But then i realised a light aircraft was about to land and they had turned on the landing lights! :whistle



Nah his lights were not as good as mine.


----------



## Kies (3 Oct 2013)

"Cree T6 landing light with nose buckle"


----------



## marknotgeorge (3 Oct 2013)

@fossyant, yesterday.


----------



## Custom24 (6 Oct 2013)

Hi
Just to add my so far fairly negative experiences of this.
I bought this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00A6KD2QS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It took 2 weeks to get here, which was fine.
I was able to mount it on my helmet but I had to cut apart the head mount that came with it to do this, which was a shame.
The instructions only described the light, and not how to charge it, or connect it to the battery pack, but luckily this thread contains all the instructions I needed.
The first night I took it out to try it and was very impressed with the light level.
I charged it up fully in a Lipo bag and biscuit tin (paranoid), and took it out for a proper ride the second night.
After five minutes, it died suddenly, completely and terminally.
The vendor is sending me another. I will report back if I have problems with this one.

Today, I tested the light using a multimeter, and found that the light is shorted out completely, i.e. there is continuity between the positive and negative pins of the plug. This worries me given the cheap Lithium batteries. I don't understand them completely, but this seems to show that the protection circuit in the battery pack must be present and working, or a short would have caused them to overheat right there?

One final point is that when connecting the light to the battery pack, the plug should engage with a positive click, which requires a certain degree of force.


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Oct 2013)

that is why i have gone down the torch route and single batteries charged individually. Much safer than the packs and far more robust in terms of wires and connectors.


----------



## Kies (6 Oct 2013)

Custom24 said:


> Hi
> Just to add my so far fairly negative experiences of this.
> I bought this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00A6KD2QS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



You got a duff one. I have two and both are working perfectly


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2013)

Some are duff. I've had both magicshine and cheap clones and they have been fine. The cheap ones have lower capacity batteries, but what do you expect for about a tenner of the price. The batteries in my home made pack were about £40.

Sounds like the lighthead is faulty. 

As was mentioned, shove the connectors tightly together. There should be an overlap of the outer plastic from the battery pack over the male end from the lamp.

The torches aren't without fault. It's often vibration that kills them, and the beam is much tighter and spotty, great for a helmet light (ideal in fact) but not enough spread for handlebars off road. On road the tight beam will cause less dazzle though


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> The torches aren't without fault. It's often vibration that kills them, and the beam is much tighter and spotty, great for a helmet light (ideal in fact) but not enough spread for handlebars off road. On road the tight beam will cause less dazzle though


I found with the torchy units I had last year, they would vibrate a)out of the mount and b) vibrate into zoom :S

But with the CANDBSEEN so far I had a passing disgruntled driver or two until I put the diffuser lens in. Light is wider spread but doesn't have a massive hotspot. A worthy £5 spend even at the lower quoted lumen ranges 1000-1200 - not sure what difference it would make to a 3k whopper

Or TBH if 3000lumen is even functionally useful on-road. Anyone?


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2013)

The lumen quoted isn't correct. It's a maximum capable capacity of a T6 assuming the drivers are 100% and you are getting everything out of the battery. In reality they are about 600 lumen each. My triple is very good with two lamps on, but add the third it makes only a small difference. In reality I don't recon you need more than two t6 lamps, and maybe a headlamp to see round corners. This is for off road though. So a twin T6 and a headlamp would be great.

The diffusers only currently fit the single T6 but if you can get hold of some privacy film (eg DIY stores the stuff for windows) then you could convert any light to a flood.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> The lumen quoted isn't correct. It's a maximum capable capacity of a T6 assuming the drivers are 100% and you are getting everything out of the battery. In reality they are about 600 lumen each. My triple is very good with two lamps on, but add the third it makes only a small difference. In reality I don't recon you need more than two t6 lamps, and maybe a headlamp to see round corners. This is for off road though. So a twin T6 and a headlamp would be great.
> 
> The diffusers only currently fit the single T6 but if you can get hold of some privacy film (eg DIY stores the stuff for windows) then you could convert any light to a flood.


Note the use of "quoted lumen ranges"


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Oct 2013)

torches are perfect for on road imo, i run two on medium or one on slow flash and the other medium. Plenty light and decent run time. Must admit my torches seem solid and well built. Trick I found was to wrap tape round batteries,stops them moving and thus changing mode ! Nae good for on bars off road,however compared to the really expensive lights from exposure, hope etc these are terrific value. BTW posted a link to some new lights on wiggle, approx £80 and looked very good.


----------



## cubegame (8 Oct 2013)

Wondering if I have a duff battery.....

Had my light delivered yesterday and charged for three hours. This gave me three hours of burn. However, now the battery seems not be be charging. The power adapter has a LED. This was red when plugged in last night and eventually went green. Now it's just showing red......do I have a dud?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Oct 2013)

Check the battery connected to a lamp and check the charger connection. The first one will rule itself out depending on the led colour on the lamp switch


----------



## cubegame (8 Oct 2013)

Connected to the lamp, it's showing a flashing red LED. Earlier, it was flashing blue. I would have thought that the flashing red LED would have gone after a couple of hours on charge?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Oct 2013)

Mine glows red <10% apparently  Not sure what flashing red means but it's probably terminal, you'd have to decide for yourself which of the 3 parts that might be, charger/battery or lamp


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (8 Oct 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Mine glows red <10% apparently  Not sure what flashing red means but it's probably terminal, you'd have to decide for yourself which of the 3 parts that might be, charger/battery or lamp



Flashing red is <5% I believe, has happened to me a few times.


----------



## Steve Malkin (9 Oct 2013)

This may be a silly question, but do you leave the lamp connected to the battery pack when the light is turned off, and if you do, how long does it take before the illuminated switch on the back of the lamp flattens the battery?

At present I leave my battery pack disconnected and only plug it in when I want to actually turn the lamp on, but it would be more convenient to just connect it in the morning and leave it connected all day, using the switch on the lamp as needed.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2013)

I think if you plug it in the button glows green/red so it must be using some power.


----------



## Steve Malkin (9 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2699796, member: 259"]More than two weeks in my case, but it would depend on the battery and the light you have. I always leave mine plugged in except when charging.[/quote]
Thanks Mort, I should have no problems leaving it connected all day in that case.


----------



## cubegame (9 Oct 2013)

Giving my battery a three hour charge this morning hasn't worked. Curses!!

Let's hope the seller isn't going to want me to send it back to China!


----------



## bigup (10 Oct 2013)

26 pages! 

im after a set of lights, where is the best seller to buy these from now?


----------



## Steve Malkin (10 Oct 2013)

bigup said:


> 26 pages!
> 
> im after a set of lights, where is the best seller to buy these from now?



Don't know whether they are the 'best', but I bought from here a couple of week ago and had no complaints, arrived within a couple of days.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221289019511?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## inkd (10 Oct 2013)

Steve Malkin said:


> Don't know whether they are the 'best', but I bought from here a couple of week ago and had no complaints, arrived within a couple of days.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221289019511?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 Are these just as good as the ones on ebay with the orange peel reflector? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150948519006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 and does it come with a uk charger?


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2013)

inkd said:


> Are these just as good as the ones on ebay with the orange peel reflector? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150948519006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 and does it come with a uk charger?



Shows a UK charger. Same light really.


----------



## Steve Malkin (10 Oct 2013)

inkd said:


> Are these just as good as the ones on ebay with the orange peel reflector? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150948519006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 and does it come with a uk charger?


I don't know how much difference the orange peel reflector makes, but apart from that (and the fact that it's branded rather than 'no name') it looks the same as the one I got.
Mine did come with a UK charger, same as the one pictured in your link.


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2013)

Orange peel gives a less spotty throw (better).


----------



## Steve Malkin (10 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Orange peel gives a less spotty throw (better).


I got one of the wide angle diffuser lenses for mine which cost an extra £5. Would the orange peel reflector do the same job and save you that additional cost?


----------



## inkd (10 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Orange peel gives a less spotty throw (better).


 but is it worth the extra 9 squid?


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2013)

UK sellers will be more expensive. Get the cheaper one if its UK.


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2013)

Steve Malkin said:


> I got one of the wide angle diffuser lenses for mine which cost an extra £5. Would the orange peel reflector do the same job and save you that additional cost?



Nope. I put the diffuser on my Magicshine orange peel light.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (10 Oct 2013)

I was putting my light onto my bike yesterday when I plugged the battery in and heard a loud pop and then it smelled of smoke  It all seems to be working still though


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2013)

jazloc said:


> I was putting my light onto my bike yesterday when I plugged the battery in and heard a loud pop and then it smelled of smoke  It all seems to be working still though



Might have shorted it !! The batteries kick out some juice.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Oct 2013)

inkd said:


> but is it worth the extra 9 squid?



I bought mine from a UK seller for £17.99


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150948519006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## bigup (10 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I bought mine from a UK seller for £17.99
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150948519006?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Price shows £25.99 mate. 

Has it gone up in price?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Oct 2013)

I bought mine from an Amazon Marketplace seller that has given me a delivery time longer than a panda's foreplay.


----------



## bigup (11 Oct 2013)

the Cree T6 ones are £17.99 on amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cycling-Bic...8&qid=1381484092&sr=8-1&keywords=t6+cree+bike


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Oct 2013)

bigup said:


> Price shows £25.99 mate.
> 
> Has it gone up in price?



D'oh! posted wrong link

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-XM-L...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item1c35a10034


----------



## bigup (11 Oct 2013)

thanks mate

what do we all think about orange peel reflector vs normal?


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2013)

Orange Peel will give more spread, but smooth will throw further, with some loss of peripheral light. Best option is to buy two, one with a replacement wide angle lens, the other spot. This is for off road though. 

Spotty is better on road to reduce glare if aimed at the road !

Most useful choice is to consider modes. Ideal is Low, medium and high, with a steady flash. If it's got a strobe, SOS or fast flash then that mode is useless !


----------



## bigup (11 Oct 2013)

thanks mate

newbie question!

so the flash mode on the front light is generally not be used? how about the flash mode on the rear?

so far im looking at a Cree T6 front and a smart r2 rear

was lookng at the commuter kit on C and B Seen but at £80+ its a bit out of my budget


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2013)

Ooh. My 'iccle Yinding 2 x U2 light arrived - not bad from DX.com for £33 ish (battery, charger and helmet mount)

It's tiny. Left to right, Magicshine MJ-808E T6 (wide angle lens fitted), Clone T6, Triple T6 and the Yinding 2 x U2.

It's easily as bright as the Triple running 2 LED's, but it's tiny. Would be great on road bars, but it's for the MTB. Would also make a good helmet light as it isn't heavy. Impressed so far. Will test tonight.

Modes - Low, Medium and high then push again for off. Both LED's lit. The stupid flash mode is only accessed by holding down the power button. Great as it's bloody awful ! The only one with a useable flash mode is the Magicshine. The rest are strobe.


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2013)

bigup said:


> thanks mate
> 
> newbie question!
> 
> ...



Flash on the rear is OK. But I'd advise running 2 lights, one steady, one flash. The most powerful on steady. The issue with these very bright lights on the front, is the flash rate is that fast it won't just blind you, it will do the same to anyone approaching. 

The Smart R2 has lots of modes - I've got 2 of these. I've also got two of the rear C&B Seen lights and they are incredible. They have steady and alternating flash modes as well as one LED steady with one LED flash.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Flash on the rear is OK. But I'd advise running 2 lights, one steady, one flash. The most powerful on steady. The issue with these very bright lights on the front, is the flash rate is that fast it won't just blind you, it will do the same to anyone approaching.
> 
> The Smart R2 has lots of modes - I've got 2 of these. I've also got two of the rear C&B Seen lights and they are incredible. They have steady and alternating flash modes as well as one LED steady with one LED flash.



CandB-Seen Commuter Kit


----------



## bigup (11 Oct 2013)

are they the can be seen ones mate?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Oct 2013)

bigup said:


> are they the can be seen ones mate?


Yep, commuter kit. You'd be daft to not make budget stretch.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/c-and-b-seen-commuter-kit.137640/


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2013)

I can confirm that the 2xU2 units are seriously bright. Easily on a par with the Triple T6 I have.


----------



## wanda2010 (11 Oct 2013)

Given your lights collection, does this mean next year should be new lights-free?


----------



## Kies (11 Oct 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Given your lights collection, does this mean next year should be new lights-free?



Heathrow has just announced a lights out policy as he cycles past


----------



## wanda2010 (11 Oct 2013)




----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Given your lights collection, does this mean next year should be new lights-free?



Don't be silly.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Oct 2013)

Come on, he's like the DCRainmaker(collects garmins) of bike lights....

The public demand more light!


----------



## Custom24 (12 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> I can confirm that the 2xU2 units are seriously bright. Easily on a par with the Triple T6 I have.


What is the beam like? I am tempted.


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2013)

Long throw with good peripheral light. I think the others with the fins will be similar. No obvious hot spots or halos.


----------



## inkd (12 Oct 2013)

What is the run time on the double U2?


----------



## Ian_w (12 Oct 2013)

They are very impressive for the price!I think my bank account will be getting hit again


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (12 Oct 2013)

I am obsessed with lights and you @fossyant do not help!!!


----------



## wanda2010 (12 Oct 2013)

@Buzzinonbikes. Yep, he's a very bad influence :-)


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2013)

Run time on full will of course depend on battery, but if a t6 will get upto 3 hours on full, then a double will be about an hour to hour and a half on full. You won't need to run it this bright though.


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2013)

I need to stop reading the MTBR forum on lights or indeed the BR MTB lights thread.

It's funny how the snobbish MTBers who only a few years ago snubbed the magicshine lights, but are now happy to use these cheap lights. Yes the batteries can be crap, but they are cheap to replace or you can easily make your own pack. There is quite a lot of information on those sites.


----------



## inkd (13 Oct 2013)

AGHH! decisions. T6 or a double U2? commute time hour & half round trip, mostly on unlit country roads. Payday on Friday, which one?? have got £30 budget?


----------



## Kies (13 Oct 2013)

2 x T6 cree at 18 quid each. More candle power than you need (1 is enough) but a second will give you a backup/extra


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2013)

The Solar Storm 2xU2 arrived today. Very much like the other U2 light, 3 power modes, long press for flash, and it actually has a useable flash, I.e. a steady on and off, not a strobe. Still fairly small as well. Beam looks quite spotty, and can confirm its is more spotty than the little U2 but it's fine. All three modes throw well. 

I got mine without battery. The Solar Storm has a threaded locking collar but works perfectly well with magicshine and clone style push connector batteries as well. Seems to lock in ok.


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Oct 2013)

@fossyant - Hang on a sec. How many lights have you bought in the last month or three?


----------



## potsy (16 Oct 2013)

Somebody take his credit cards away for his own sake


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> @fossyant - Hang on a sec. How many lights have you bought in the last month or three?



Just two twin U2 LEDs. Grand sum of £40. This latest is for my lad.


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Just two twin U2 LEDs. Grand sum of £40. This latest is for my lad.




Oh really? Pics and a sworn statement posted here and you really need to hand those cards to someone for safekeeping.


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2013)

Oh and two c&b seen rear lights and two Smart R2s. Whoops


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Oct 2013)

You need help................


----------



## M1ke (17 Oct 2013)

Has anyone tried one of these bad boys? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cree-XML-...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item2ec4abd0d2


----------



## wanda2010 (17 Oct 2013)

Some of us draw the line at lighting up the whole of whichever region we inhabit , however @fossyant might be able to comment


----------



## M1ke (17 Oct 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Some of us draw the line at lighting up the whole of whichever region we inhabit , however @fossyant might be able to comment


Yeah I thought it looked a bit over the top....I might give one a try


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2013)

M1ke said:


> Has anyone tried one of these bad boys? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cree-XML-...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item2ec4abd0d2



I've got the same light. Very bright indeed, lights up the trails. It will vaporise anyone coming towards you though.


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2013)

When you look at these compared to this new offering from Moon the value is staggering 

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Moon-X-Power-850-Rechargeable-Front-Light_67120.htm


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Oct 2013)

Just taken delivery of 2 x CREE XM-L T6 lights. 

Fettled them onto my Audax bike - test ride time in an hour or so.....


----------



## M1ke (17 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> I've got the same light. Very bright indeed, lights up the trails. It will vaporise anyone coming towards you though.


Did you get it from the same guy or did you find it cheaper?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Oct 2013)

Turns out my Amazon marketplace seller was using a Chinese dropshipper, so a month after ordering my tracking status is still 进口总包互封封发, 北京国际, 英国


----------



## Kies (17 Oct 2013)

ComedyPilot said:


> Just taken delivery of 2 x CREE XM-L T6 lights.
> 
> Fettled them onto my Audax bike - test ride time in an hour or so.....



Keep your eyes open for oncoming cesnars!!


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2013)

M1ke said:


> Did you get it from the same guy or did you find it cheaper?



Direct from China last year. Took ages though. Usually takes max three to four weeks. The batteries won't run this light on full for more than an hour. Low mode is one T6 on full, so you only get three hours max. It's a big trail light, you will need a backup. I don't recommend it for roads. Look at the small 2xU2 lights as they can run at lower brightness for road.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> Direct from China last year. Took ages though. Usually takes max three to four weeks. The batteries won't run this light on full for more than an hour. Low mode is one T6 on full, so you only get three hours max. It's a big trail light, you will need a backup. I don't recommend it for roads. Look at the small 2xU2 lights as they can run at lower brightness for road.



Good to know. I shall exercise more patience!


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2013)

potsy said:


> When you look at these compared to this new offering from Moon the value is staggering
> 
> http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Moon-X-Power-850-Rechargeable-Front-Light_67120.htm



That moon looks very similar to the tiny twin light I got for £35. Even the optics are very similar.

Pros and cons. I still use my two expensive Hope 1s for road commutes,they have bomb proof quality, but off road light, then the Chinese cheap lights can't be beat.


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Oct 2013)

I got these as winter commute/training lights, and as backups to the CYO IQ B&M dyno lights on my Audax bike.

Just been out for 45 mins, and strangely enough cars now dip for me, and some even pull over and stop. I wonder if them going full beam at me then realising mine were brighter was a contributing factor?


----------



## The Jogger (17 Oct 2013)

How long does the battery last on these?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2013)

The Jogger said:


> How long does the battery last on these?



I'm getting around 2.5hrs of full beam plus an hour or so of the lowest setting before the red light comes on.


----------



## The Jogger (17 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm getting around 2.5hrs of full beam plus an hour or so of the lowest setting before the red light comes on.


 That is excellent.


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2013)

fossyant said:


> That moon looks very similar to the tiny twin light I got for £35. Even the optics are very similar.
> 
> Pros and cons. I still use my two expensive Hope 1s for road commutes,they have bomb proof quality, but off road light, then the Chinese cheap lights can't be beat.


I always have my Moon or Lezyne as well as my cheap T6, good to know there is backup for if they fail.
Tempted by the U2's though


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Oct 2013)

@potsy . Oh sweet Lord. Another one joins the @fossyant club


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> @potsy . Oh sweet Lord. Another one joins the @fossyant club



We had lumen wars last winter on the Trans Pennine. Could only tell it was @potsy as we both blinded each other - each of us on the way home from work - opposite directions (I work near to where Potsy lives, he works near where I live).


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Oct 2013)

So. Round two this winter? Can we watch (via video-link) from the safety of our homes?


----------



## potsy (18 Oct 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> So. Round two this winter? Can we watch (via video-link) from the safety of our homes?


Fossy's safe this winter, I won't be doing that commute route


----------



## dan_bo (18 Oct 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> So. Round two this winter? Can we watch (via video-link) from the safety of our homes?




Sounds like frigging TRON.


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Oct 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Turns out my Amazon marketplace seller was using a Chinese dropshipper, so a month after ordering my tracking status is still 进口总包互封封发, 北京国际, 英国


Mine hasn't arrived from China a month on.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Oct 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Mine hasn't arrived from China a month on.



I contacted them and they are sending a light out from their uk branch.


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Oct 2013)

There was an embargo on stuff being shipped from China, batteries was defo on the list. Best thing is not to order direct from China if you can help it.


----------



## 2good (21 Oct 2013)

Think mine may have died!!!

Fully charged it last nite but it's now playing up 

When I connect it to the battery the back of the lamp is green, press the button and u get all 3 modes but it then goes off after 30ish secs.. Unplug it and reconnect and it does the same??? 

Battery or lamp


----------



## inkd (21 Oct 2013)

Not good, I just took a punt on one of these cheapo ebay jobs.


----------



## 2good (21 Oct 2013)

Took the battery apart, looks like water damage loose connection!!!

Where can i get a replacement battery?


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Oct 2013)

Torchy boy on ebay does replacements IRC. However you have just experienced the downside to these cheap batteries. If they were sealed, rather than the cardboard used in some.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (21 Oct 2013)

2good said:


> Took the battery apart, looks like water damage loose connection!!!
> 
> Where can i get a replacement battery?



This might help you http://www.dhgate.com/product/dhgate/135922508.html


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Oct 2013)

Hmm, I complained on Saturday that my light hadn't arrived from China, and today my light arrived in Amazon packaging...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Oct 2013)

I don't know how everyone else is attaching the cables on their bikes, but I am using these. Reusable velcro cable ties, makes it a lot easier to remove the lights when you need to

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261293494271?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (23 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I don't know how everyone else is attaching the cables on their bikes, but I am using these. Reusable velcro cable ties, makes it a lot easier to remove the lights when you need to
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261293494271?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



I just wrap the excess cable around my handlebars.


----------



## Andrew Br (25 Oct 2013)

I don't need a new light (I have several lots already) but I'm attracted to this type:-
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3x-CREE-2...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item20c662166f

The main draw is the remote switch that would mean that I could "dip" the light without taking one of my hands off the bars.
We all "dip" when a car/bike/pedestrian is coming the other way, don't we ?

Does anyone have any user experience of this type of light ?
If so, how effective/useful/easy to use is the switch ?

.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Oct 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I don't know how everyone else is attaching the cables on their bikes, but I am using these. Reusable velcro cable ties, makes it a lot easier to remove the lights when you need to
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261293494271?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Currently using a couple of those snap on wrist reflector things around the top tube as they hold the cable, are easy to slide on and off and add a bit of "see me" to the general ensemble.


----------



## M1ke (26 Oct 2013)

My Cree T6 arrived today. I am well impressed. It's easily as bright as the headlight of my Honda CRV! I was looking through the shop of the ebay seller that I got it from and noticed that he was selling some rather natty laser rear lights. Has anyone tried them? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Bicyc...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item4847ca501d

They shine a red laser light onto the road!  Right on,


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Oct 2013)

M1ke said:


> My Cree T6 arrived today. I am well impressed. It's easily as bright as the headlight of my Honda CRV! I was looking through the shop of the ebay seller that I got it from and noticed that he was selling some rather natty laser rear lights. Has anyone tried them? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Bicyc...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item4847ca501d
> 
> They shine a red laser light onto the road!  Right on,


The lasers work and as a gimmick are eye catching but as with a lot of cheapo stuff the plastics the things are made of is shite. brittle and very easily cracked/broken.


----------



## inkd (29 Oct 2013)

I used my new T6 last night and was very impressed, the only gripe I have is finding a suitable place for the battery pack. I ordered a triangle frame bag to store it in as it was knocking against my frame.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (29 Oct 2013)

inkd said:


> I used my new T6 last night and was very impressed, the only gripe I have is finding a suitable place for the battery pack. I ordered a triangle frame bag to store it in as it was knocking against my frame.


I mounted mine under my stem


----------



## Andrew Br (30 Oct 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> I don't need a new light (I have several lots already) but I'm attracted to this type:-
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3x-CREE-2...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item20c662166f
> 
> The main draw is the remote switch that would mean that I could "dip" the light without taking one of my hands off the bars.
> ...



I didn't need a new light but I went ahead and bought one anyway.
I'll report back when it arrives and I've been out with it.

.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Oct 2013)

inkd said:


> I used my new T6 last night and was very impressed, the only gripe I have is finding a suitable place for the battery pack. I ordered a triangle frame bag to store it in as it was knocking against my frame.



Mines in the saddle bag


----------



## Andrew Br (1 Nov 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> I don't need a new light (I have several lots already) but I'm attracted to this type:-
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3x-CREE-2...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item20c662166f
> 
> The main draw is the remote switch that would mean that I could "dip" the light without taking one of my hands off the bars.
> ...





Andrew Br said:


> I didn't need a new light but I went ahead and bought one anyway.
> I'll report back when it arrives and I've been out with it.
> 
> .



The light arrived yesterday morning so I put it on charge for the afternoon and went out with it yesterday evening.
I only did 26km and it was on one of the lower settings for most of the time. Even so, the switch started flashing red when I was some way from home. Luckily, I still had the freshly charged battery from my other Magic-Shine-a-like on the bars (as well as my E3 dyno light) so I got back OK.
The remote switch works well but not in the way I'd wanted it to; it cycles through all the settings in turn and then switches off (centre light; both side lights; all 3; off) so it doesn't do "dip", "high" like I'd wanted it to.
Another wasted opportunity is the nature of the beams; they're all conical spots. It would be better if the outer lights had a spread beam. I couldn't detect much difference between any of them and I mostly ran with just the centre light switched on to eke out the battery a little longer.
It is impressively bright; I was on the Fallowfield Loop last night and it was really dark but this thing really lit everything up.
Everything considered, I think I'm going to send it back. If it had been £20, I'd keep it.

It looks like I'll have to start saving for an Exposure Strada.
Dear Santa..................

.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2013)

Some very useful beam shots from MTBR covering most of the lights we have

http://oi43.tinypic.com/2qjxid1.jpg


----------



## Andrew Br (7 Nov 2013)

Is that Brookes Drive Hawthorn Lane fossyant ?

ETA: That's a very useful post. Thanks.

.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Nov 2013)

Well my magicshine battery is finally on the way out heading into its 3rd? winter , it is only holding enough charge for 1 commute so i just plumped for an xml t6.
Any tips for waterproofing the battery?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Nov 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Well my magicshine battery is finally on the way out heading into its 3rd? winter , it is only holding enough charge for 1 commute so i just plumped for an xml t6.
> Any tips for waterproofing the battery?



Mine is in a food bag inside my saddle bag which then also has a food bag over it. So far (touches wood) it has survived some torrential downpours


----------



## cyberknight (8 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Mine is in a food bag inside my saddle bag which then also has a food bag over it. So far (touches wood) it has survived some torrential downpours


Nice idea, i had this type before so i never needed to wory.




Costs more for a new battery than a complete xml t6 and i had to rejoin the wiring on the light head last year after to much twisting of cable around bars caused a loose connection.


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Nov 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Nice idea, i had this type before so i never needed to wory.
> 
> 
> 
> Costs more for a new battery than a complete xml t6 and i had to rejoin the wiring on the light head last year after to much twisting of cable around bars caused a loose connection.


Can't you unscrew this type of battery holder and replace the 18650 batteries in it? I have the same holder but haven't tried to take it apart as it still holds charge.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Nov 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Can't you unscrew this type of battery holder and replace the 18650 batteries in it? I have the same holder but haven't tried to take it apart as it still holds charge.


Just came to me that ,maybe i could take it to bits and put the new battery pack inside with a bit of aggressive maintenance for the cable although the velcro strap is a bit past its best .


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Nov 2013)

I think both the simple packs you get with the cheaper lights and the decent hardshell Magicshine ones contain 4 18650 batteries so you may be able to simply transfer the batteries over. Some of the connectors between pack and light are a narrow diameter on the cheap ones so might be worth checking prior to butchering the new pack.


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Nov 2013)

Using my new T6 tomorrow for the commute home . Is it wrong/sad/worrying that I'm so happy? 

Yes it will be angled downwards


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Nov 2013)

As part of the excitement, I wrapped the battery in green electricial tape then had to stop myself from using gaffer tape also. Counselling?


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Nov 2013)

@Mort - you are not helping 

(I may actually....................)


----------



## Andrew Br (14 Nov 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> The light arrived yesterday morning so I put it on charge for the afternoon and went out with it yesterday evening.
> I only did 26km and it was on one of the lower settings for most of the time. Even so, the switch started flashing red when I was some way from home. Luckily, I still had the freshly charged battery from my other Magic-Shine-a-like on the bars (as well as my E3 dyno light) so I got back OK.
> The remote switch works well but not in the way I'd wanted it to; it cycles through all the settings in turn and then switches off (centre light; both side lights; all 3; off) so it doesn't do "dip", "high" like I'd wanted it to.
> Another wasted opportunity is the nature of the beams; they're all conical spots. It would be better if the outer lights had a spread beam. I couldn't detect much difference between any of them and I mostly ran with just the centre light switched on to eke out the battery a little longer.
> ...



My attempt to send the light back failed.
They didn't want it back and gave me the option to either keep it and they'd send a replacement or keep it and they'd refund me.
I opted for the refund.

It seemed more important to them that I gave them good feedback.

I'm not sure whether this ;-
a) is excellent customer service
b) is an indication of the true cost of these lamps
c) shows how many fail/don't live up to expectations.

I suspect that it's a combination of all three.

I'm wondering whether I could get the "dip switch" to work in the way that I'd like it to.
Any ideas ?

.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Nov 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Mine is in a food bag inside my saddle bag which then also has a food bag over it. So far (touches wood) it has survived some torrential downpours


bit of thread resurrection, anyone tried plastikote?


----------



## sazzaa (15 Nov 2013)

I've just bought one of these lights, haven't used it yet though... Anyone fancy summarising this thread for me?


----------



## 4F (15 Nov 2013)

sazzaa said:


> I've just bought one of these lights, haven't used it yet though... Anyone fancy summarising this thread for me?



Really good light
Chuffing bright
Bag to put battery in is **** so best use something else for this


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2013)

Once you pop you just can't stop, before long you'll have a load of them like fossyant and wanda, lighting up the whole town 

They are good though, bit hit and miss quality wise but if you get a good one it'll be worth the money and then some.


----------



## wanda2010 (15 Nov 2013)

I've only got two of them! 

The commute home was lurvley. White van man switched his lights off as I approached (he was stationary). To be fair he should have dipped his lights as they blinded me. Seemed to have a bit more space than usual from drivers especially at junctions. Nice and thanks


----------



## jazzkat (17 Nov 2013)

I've skim read through most of this.
Am I right in thinking that if I didn't keep using the battery (or regular charging) it would die on me?
I'm after something for a bit of night time mountain biking, so it won't be used every day, blimey, it might not even get used once a month and I don't want to have to replace the battery pack every time I go for a night ride


----------



## cyberknight (17 Nov 2013)

What do you do with the really long cable from the light?
I used to have my battery on the top tube but now i zip tied the cable all the way along so the battery sits in the pannier but it will be a bit of a pita to change bikes.


----------



## Tyke (17 Nov 2013)

cyberknight said:


> What do you do with the really long cable from the light?
> I used to have my battery on the top tube but now i zip tied the cable all the way along so the battery sits in the pannier but it will be a bit of a pita to change bikes.


I just wrap it around the bars and put the battery pack under the stem. If I put both lights on I put the other battery pack on top of the stem.


----------



## Cubist (19 Nov 2013)

I took delivery of my XML U2 version the other day, a Solarstorm X2. Dinky, neat, crap battery pack. I have just received a Fandyfire waterproof battery box from Ollyboyd on eBay for 13 quid, and some decent quality 18650 Xtar batteries for another 25. The batteries goe straight int the case, and can be charged using the plug in adapter that came with the lamp. Make sure you get protected 18650s, and make sure they are proper Panasonic, Xtar, Efest, Sanyo or Samsung. Don't get anything with "fire" in the name, they are probably recycled laptop cels from China and have a habit of catching fire. I'll put some pics on when I'm done charging the light. You can get light unit only for less than fifteen quid. Better light pattern than XML T6, and contains two U2 emitters. Four modes, dim, ooh! and bugger me, plus a strobe mode.


----------



## Cubist (19 Nov 2013)

jazzkat said:


> I've skim read through most of this.
> Am I right in thinking that if I didn't keep using the battery (or regular charging) it would die on me?
> I'm after something for a bit of night time mountain biking, so it won't be used every day, blimey, it might not even get used once a month and I don't want to have to replace the battery pack every time I go for a night ride


Li ion rechargeables don't have a memory effect. You do need to keep it topped up, and avoid discharging them completely. Protected cells have a PCB built in that prevents over discharge. Cost more, but won't set fire to your house for you.


----------



## Svendo (19 Nov 2013)

Cubist said:


> I took delivery of my XML U2 version the other day, a Solarstorm X2. Dinky, neat, crap battery pack. I have just received a Fandyfire waterproof battery box from Ollyboyd on eBay for 13 quid, and some decent quality 18650 Xtar batteries for another 25. The batteries goe straight int the case, and can be charged using the plug in adapter that came with the lamp. Make sure you get protected 18650s, and make sure they are proper Panasonic, Xtar, Efest, Sanyo or Samsung. Don't get anything with "fire" in the name, they are probably recycled laptop cels from China and have a habit of catching fire. I'll put some pics on when I'm done charging the light. You can get light unit only for less than fifteen quid. Better light pattern than XML T6, and contains two U2 emitters. Four modes, dim, ooh! and bugger me, plus a strobe mode.



Torchy have also been a reliable brand for me, from Torchy the battery boy (lots of info and tests on the site), known as big_f_d_d on eBay. Any he is selling can be probably be regarded as reliable. Trustfire is also actually a good brand (see this test of a 26650, but note the single trusted vendor, manafort), the chargers are good, but apparently most 'trustfire' batteries are fake, which has been my experience also ( 18350 1250 mAh which charge in less than an hour on a 400 mAh charger, hmmmm). Can't tell what's real without taking it apart to see if it's a trustfire PCB on a protected cell. While I'm at it Sibele 900mAh 18350's for the other half's e-cig are good.
Just found this site with 18650 tests by looking round budgetlightforums. Very useful.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2013)

Cubist said:


> I have just received a Fandyfire waterproof battery box from Ollyboyd on eBay for 13 quid, and some decent quality 18650 Xtar batteries for another 25. The batteries goe straight int the case, and can be charged using the plug in adapter that came with the lamp. Make sure you get protected 18650s, and make sure they are proper Panasonic, Xtar, Efest, Sanyo or Samsung.


 
Looks like he has sold out. I've seen these from DX.com and another seller possibly lightmalls, but I'd be up for ordering a group of these boxes if anyone else is interested. They are about £5 each from the cheapest seller, but then there is shipping, which adds on a similar amount, so Ollyboyd was selling at a decent price.

Found a link from a seller in China on ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200977092...lk_rvr_id=550290827791&afsrc=1#ht_4117wt_1399


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Looks like he has sold out. I've seen these from DX.com and another seller possibly lightmalls, but I'd be up for ordering a group of these boxes if anyone else is interested. They are about £5 each from the cheapest seller, but then there is shipping, which adds on a similar amount, so Ollyboyd was selling at a decent price.
> 
> Found a link from a seller in China on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200977092...lk_rvr_id=550290827791&afsrc=1#ht_4117wt_1399


 yeah go on, put me down.


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Nov 2013)

What's wrong with a sandwich bag and a couple of lacky bands found dropped by your local postie?


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2013)

I've taken a punt on an order of 10 cases (postage is as much as 10 cases). I want a few for myself, but will pass onto others if the order goes through. Will let you know IF they arrive !

Edit. Payment takes 24 hours to verify via AliExpress and the order is direct with the Solarstorm manufacturer.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Nov 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> What's wrong with a sandwich bag and a couple of lacky bands found dropped by your local postie?



I'm posh - that's for paupers.


----------



## Cubist (20 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> I've taken a punt on an order of 10 cases (postage is as much as 10 cases). I want a few for myself, but will pass onto others if the order goes through. Will let you know IF they arrive !
> 
> Edit. Payment takes 24 hours to verify via AliExpress and the order is direct with the Solarstorm manufacturer.


 Go on then, I'll have another if they turn up!


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> I'm posh - that's for paupers.


That's not posh my battery pack is posh.


----------



## wanda2010 (20 Nov 2013)

@fossyant 

You've twisted my arm..................


----------



## 4F (20 Nov 2013)

@fossyant and me


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2779447, member: 259"]Wow! Where did you get that? (Not that I'm jealous...)[/quote]

That's one of the magicshine ones !!!

Edited:- 8 up for grabs.

So far for a case is, 400bhp, wanda, 4F, mort and cubist. I'll keep 2 for myself !

Thats 3 left.

If the order goes well, I'll order some more.


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> That's one of the magicshine ones !!!
> 
> Edited:- 8 up for grabs.
> 
> ...


Yes please foss


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Edited:- 8 up for grabs.
> 
> So far for a case is, 400bhp, wanda, 4F, mort, potsy and cubist. I'll keep 2 for myself !
> 
> ...


 
Will know tomorrow if order is accepted. It's an odd setup on Ali-express !


----------



## Andrew Br (20 Nov 2013)

If there are any left, I'll take one please fossy.

.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2013)

That's another gone, assuming the order goes through.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Nov 2013)

Well after 3 days of use i can say the xml t6 is bright enough for unlit roads and comapred to the magicshine it seems to me to have a more concentrated spot but overall it seems to be not quite as bright after maybe 1 hour of full beam over 3 days the light at the back is still green unless that indicator is a a bit dodgy ?
As for waterproofing my battery pack sits in the pannier bag so thats not an issue for me.
Definitely worth the sub £20 price tag.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (20 Nov 2013)

Some cluster monkey coming at me t'other day with what must of been some sort of T6 jobba on STROBE. Just casually cycling along like it was normal. I was gonna have a word but he pulled down a residential street and we were in a rather unsavoury end of Eccles :/


----------



## Jenkins (20 Nov 2013)

I had a Solarstorm X2 head unit delivered last week and connected it to a spare battery pack using a £2 adaptor from Maplin. It seems to be brighter than a T6 and with the diffuse light of a P7 Magicshine (with the dimpled reflector) thanks to the twin LEDs. Low setting is bright enough for good visibility on unlit roads, medium seems to be brighter than high in my Magicshine while high is 

It's much easier to switch between low, mid & high beams when wearing thick gloves as the button stands proud on the back instead of being slightly recessed on other lights, and I like that it has been designed to switch on into low setting not high as in the others.


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Nov 2013)

At long last my U2 twin arrived today. First impression much brighter  than my Magicshine and quite a focused beam lighting the road ahead rather than the road and everything within a 100 yard radius. Also a lot lighter and more compact than the Magicshine and battery pack. Still good to lazer any inconsiderate drivers if required though.


----------



## wanda2010 (22 Nov 2013)

For a brief second................... Nope  I have more than enough lights.


----------



## Andrew Br (22 Nov 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> For a brief second................... Nope  I have more than enough lights.



I give it a week before you crack.

.


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> I give it a week before you crack.
> 
> .


A whole week?
Her willpower must have improved lately


----------



## wanda2010 (22 Nov 2013)

@potsy - 

Actually battery packs are what I now need. Last year's T6 battery doesn't last as long this time round between charges, so I'll use this year's battery as well and try my hand at making a pack during the 'summer'.


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2013)

The order has been accepted. So waiting for shipping for the packs.


----------



## 400bhp (22 Nov 2013)




----------



## Chris Norton (27 Nov 2013)

My light finally arrived today. Put it on the bike and tried it out tonight on the way back from work. Car lights didn't seem as bright when overtaking me which means it must be damn bright. I only had it on medium and not high cos I didn't know how well charged the battery was.

When I got home I tried it out against my current light. Which is one of these..... http://www.tesco.com/direct/unicom-...pid=206-1110&gclid=CPnb95vyhbsCFZLKtAodT1oAQA

Frankly, not in the same ruddy league!!!! I bought it so I could actually see out at night around the country roads round here but hell they are bright. One question though, does anyone actually use the flashing mode? The one I have should be illegal to use. Well impressed so far.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Nov 2013)

Found out today my light charge indicator goes from green to red with no blue , and the cheap rear light blew a circuit the 1st time i stuck batteries in it.


----------



## Tyke (27 Nov 2013)

Chris Norton said:


> One question though, does anyone actually use the flashing mode? The one I have should be illegal to use. Well impressed so far.


I used mine on flash last week on a dull wet and misty day and you can see it reflecting on road signs in daylight. I would go mad if I tried to use it in the dark.


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2013)

Battery case update. Order has been shipped - should be here within a week as I paid an additional $10 for EMS air mail ! Once arrived, I'll check the postage cost, because if I can get it within normal 'letter' prices, this makes a big difference. Small parcels are £2.60. *I'll close orders at what we have*, as this will leave 1 spare incase of faults. I expect the price to be about £10 or £12 depending on postage cost.

I could look at a bigger shipment next time, which would reduce costs, but it's a pain in the ar$e trying to sell excess stocks on ebay.

One thing I will say, is order your batteries from a UK seller. Either Torchy off ebay, or there is another seller who sells Xtar. There is also batterystation.co.uk. Batterystation sell 2 x Xtar 2600mah cells for £11.99. If you want 3100mah or above the price starts to double. I use the 2600's in my custom pack, and they outlast the cheap stuff by miles.

Stick with well known brands like Senybor, Xtar, panasonic. Senybor and Xtar use panasonic cells ! Avoid chinese imports as these are usually rebranded rubbish/old cells. Also, due to air freight rules, there is a chance these battteries won't arrive, so stick to a UK seller.


----------



## wanda2010 (28 Nov 2013)

Nice!


----------



## compo (28 Nov 2013)

The only slight complaint I have is that to get from low to high, or that may be high to low, brightness, you have to go through the flash mode.


----------



## compo (28 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2793409, member: 259"]Mine goes through - off > high > medium > low > flash > off

I don't ever use it on medium.[/quote]

There may be slight variations on sequences depending where the circuitry was made. I have just three modes, high, low and flashing when in normal mode, but can also access 5 modes similar to yours. I have never yet found a need for the extras.


----------



## Leodis (28 Nov 2013)

Quick question on these china lights. How long does the battery last on full?


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2013)

Leodis said:


> Quick question on these china lights. How long does the battery last on full?


 
Depends. If it's a 2x T6 or 2xU2 then an hour, maybe hour and a half. If its a single one then at least 2 hours. You won't need full all the time. Make a better battery pack and you'll probably double run time.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Battery case update. Order has been shipped - should be here within a week as I paid an additional $10 for EMS air mail ! Once arrived, I'll check the postage cost, because if I can get it within normal 'letter' prices, this makes a big difference. Small parcels are £2.60. *I'll close orders at what we have*, as this will leave 1 spare incase of faults. I expect the price to be about £10 or £12 depending on postage cost.
> 
> I could look at a bigger shipment next time, which would reduce costs, but it's a pain in the ar$e trying to sell excess stocks on ebay.
> 
> ...



Foss-I'll pick mine up from your work if that's OK? You're not far from me.


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2013)

400bhp said:


> Foss-I'll pick mine up from your work if that's OK? You're not far from me.



Happy to sort out a local pick up or ride out as there are a few locals. 

PS just ordered 4 Panasonic 3400capacity from torchy for £34. That's a great price for max capacity batteries.


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2013)

The packs have shipped via Germany and France and are now en-route to the UK. That's quick.


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> The packs have shipped via Germany and France and are now en-route to the UK. That's quick.


Did you put me down for one of these Fossy?


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2013)

potsy said:


> Did you put me down for one of these Fossy?


Yes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Nov 2013)

@fossyant If any one lets you down or you decide to get some more I would be interested in taking one please


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2013)

Delivery was attempted today, so I am leaving a note for them to deliver to a neighbour tomorrow. My Panasonic batteries have arrived from Torchy, big 3400 mah ones.


----------



## Andrew Br (2 Dec 2013)

Yay !
Thanks for doing this fossy.
Whereabouts in South Manchester are you ? (pm if you like).
I could probably ride over and collect from you when it's convenient.

.


----------



## fossyant (3 Dec 2013)

2nd delivery taken back to depot - I forgot to leave the card pinned to my door, so going to collect from near Piccadilly tonight.
I work in Didsbury, so very close to you and a number of CC'ers - Potsy and 400bhp.


----------



## fossyant (3 Dec 2013)

Picked up. 

They are good I am pleased to say. Ideally they accept solar storm with the screw on connector, but are a nice snug fit for magicshine and the clone connectors, just give them a good shove into the housing.

I'll check on postage, but they will be £10 picked up, post on top at cost. I am holding one spare in case any are faulty, but I will check each one with batteries before sending. If all are ok, supersuperleeds has first call on the spare. I've kept two for me.

The cases are waterproof, and the bags have a waterproof lining too. The straps are twice as thick as the other T6 packs and appear well made.

I'll sort out PMs tomorrow to everyone, once I've found out the postage. I think it might be £2.60 given the size of the pack.


----------



## tommillski (4 Dec 2013)

Wow, these sound great. Gutted to not have jumped on board now!

I bought a couple of CREEs for my bikes this winter off the back of all of the advice on this thread, so cheers all!


----------



## hopless500 (4 Dec 2013)

Bought a Cree XML T6 and am seriously impressed with it. Got no idea how long it will last of course, but can't believe how bright it is. Or how cheap it was for that matter. Very chuffed


----------



## discominer (4 Dec 2013)

£16 delivered. Great light- but last night I was SMIDGAFd on a roundabout- me in primary, him coming onto the roundabout at the exit before the one I was taking, with my Cree beam right on his front, my flashing helmet lamp giving it laldy, flashing lamp on the bike, my hi viz and reflective strips; me shouting at him - and still he kept coming. He eventually stopped after he'd bullied me past the exit.


----------



## fossyant (4 Dec 2013)

PM's sent to those that wanted a battery box. I've loaded mine up and already using one for my rear lights. If you buy 'protected' cells then they are a little longer than flat top 'unprotected' ones so take a bit more pressure to close. I've so far got Senybor 2800 protected cells, and also Panasonic 'unprotected' 3400's which I will use on my 2xU2 lights.

A word of general advice with using a pack or home brew pack. Protected cells will shut off if the voltage drops too low, so you'll instantly be plunged into darkness. If this happens just plug the magicshine/T6 charger in and charge. A 'tripped' cell won't charge if you put it in a smart charger like the Xtar WP6 II, so need a quick blast from a magicshine charger to re-set the protection chip.

You can charge these packs from your standard magicshine/T6 charger. It's worth getting a stand alone charger like the Xtar to balance charge the cells once in a blue moon - this will prolong the life of the batteries. If you are using unprotected cells, I would recommend you have a stand alone charger so not to overcharge the cells.


----------



## fossyant (4 Dec 2013)

If you missed out on the packs, there is a link earlier on for a chinese seller, but you will have a month's wait for postage.

Alternatively this seller is doing the batteries plus the case for £39.99 which is fine as it's going to cost near to £30 for decent batteries.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Solarstor...yclAcces_RL&hash=item1c39999321#ht_296wt_1399


----------



## paul04 (4 Dec 2013)

Well after reading all the positive reviews of this light, I ordered one of ebay on sunday, it arrived today, fixed it on the bike and the battery is now fully charged, ready to test it out in the morning


----------



## paul04 (5 Dec 2013)

Well tested the light out this morning, if your thinking of buying a front light, for the price this a excellent buy.
It's more like having a car head light on your bike.
I had to do a little adjustment when I got to work, as the light kept moving up, so a bit of insulating tape around the handlebar (to make the rubber band grip better) fixed it,


----------



## paul04 (6 Dec 2013)

A quick question about this light, when you plug the light into the battery, the light switch glows green, is it ok to leave it connected without it flattening the battery, I have been disconnecting it?


----------



## Andrew Br (6 Dec 2013)

It will gradually run the battery down.
I don't know how long it takes because I always unplug mine.

.


----------



## potsy (6 Dec 2013)

paul04 said:


> A quick question about this light, when you plug the light into the battery, the light switch glows green, is it ok to leave it connected without it flattening the battery, I have been disconnecting it?


I disconnect mine but I don't use the light all the time as it's on my CX and I can't always be bothered to swap it over to my road bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Dec 2013)

paul04 said:


> A quick question about this light, when you plug the light into the battery, the light switch glows green, is it ok to leave it connected without it flattening the battery, I have been disconnecting it?




I disconnect mine, but then again I am recharging them every day


----------



## paul04 (6 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I disconnect mine, but then again I am recharging them every day


Been using mine for 2 days (1 hour a day on low setting) so battery still ok. But will still carry on upluging it. Thanks for the replys


----------



## Tyke (6 Dec 2013)

paul04 said:


> Been using mine for 2 days (1 hour a day on low setting) so battery still ok. But will still carry on upluging it. Thanks for the replys


Keep an eye on the button it goes Red when the charge is low but not for long and the lights don`t dim you get full light then nothing. I use my old light as backup so I`m not left in the dark at speed if the battery goes flat.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Dec 2013)

Tyke said:


> Keep an eye on the button it goes Red when the charge is low but not for long and the lights don`t dim you get full light then nothing. I use my old light as backup so I`m not left in the dark at speed if the battery goes flat.


This is why I have two, have one on and when it goes red, I turn it off and turn the other one on.


----------



## Tyke (6 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This is why I have two, have one on and when it goes red, I turn it off and turn the other one on.


So do I but sometimes one is on the other bike, and the old light is already on the bike. I agree 2 is the way to go and give a great light when both on together.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Dec 2013)

The U2 twin I have seems to go into a low light mode when the charge is low rather than cutting out.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2013)

That's the protection circuit kicking in when the voltage is low. You don't want to be letting the batteries run that low. Just keep them topped up as they do not have a memory, but lipo don't like a too low a charge as they can go bang if the protection circuit fails to stop over discharge and then you charge them.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> The U2 twin I have seems to go into a low light mode when the charge is low rather than cutting out.



Those solar storms are quite good. My yinding U2 goes red after a while, but can run on for at least 30 minutes on low, so long as you switch it down.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This is why I have two, have one on and when it goes red, I turn it off and turn the other one on.


Ah well you won't have this issue when your pack turns up. Tried to post it via work, but couldn't find the post guy all day, won't fit through the post box at home, so will take to sorting office tomorrow.

I am planning running two fronts off my pack. One t6 and a 2xU2 off a splitter. These will be using the 3400 panasonics which have at least twice the juice of the cheap packs.


----------



## Kies (6 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> Ah well you won't have this issue when your pack turns up. Tried to post it via work, but couldn't find the post guy all day, won't fit through the post box at home, so will take to sorting office tomorrow.
> 
> I am planning running two fronts off my pack. One t6 and a 2xU2 off a splitter. These will be using the 3400 panasonics which have at least twice the juice of the cheap packs.



Dude we need wiring diagrams and actual pics of your setup. I want to run two cree's from one super pack like you.


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2013)

Kies said:


> Dude we need wiring diagrams and actual pics of your setup. I want to run two cree's from one super pack like you.


You just need a 'Y' splitter cable Kies, 1 end into the battery and then the 2 coming off it into the lights


----------



## crazyjoe101 (7 Dec 2013)

I'd like to get a light like this but to be honest the choices are a bit daunting. A single T6 light seems like a tried and tested solution but there are newer U2 lights now however they seem to have very few reviews. Then there's the choice between a x2 unit or a normal one, and replacement batteries.

Does anyone have any advice? I was thinking it might be best to start off with a single bulb unit and then I can add another light or upgrade the batteries later, I'm not sure if I should go for a T6 or a U2 though. I also intend to use the diffusing lens so perhaps a x2 unit would rule this out.

Thanks for any advice guys.


----------



## Kies (7 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> You just need a 'Y' splitter cable Kies, 1 end into the battery and then the 2 coming off it into the lights



Any links for such a cable .... And then i need a beefier battery pack? How does that work? Do i take one of mine apart and upgrade the batteries? I'm no stranger to a soldering iron and a multimeter


----------



## discominer (8 Dec 2013)

A week in with the Cree. When it arrived the indicator on the lamp was blue, but I didnt trust that and charged it overnight. The LED on the charger never went green (stayed yellow) and when I put the battery back on the light, the light indicator stayed blue. Anyway, the light worked fine,on constantly an hour there and back,and the indicator stayed blue. Today I rode to work, charged the battery for two hours, but the LED on the back of the lamp started flashing red as I neared home. But the light didn't go out. Its back on charge as I write, but I'm puzzled. Can I trust it?


----------



## paul04 (8 Dec 2013)

Kies said:


> Any links for such a cable .... And then i need a beefier battery pack? How does that work? Do i take one of mine apart and upgrade the batteries? I'm no stranger to a soldering iron and a multimeter



You could get all the connections from maplins, or I've just had a look on ebay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Way-CCT...ome_Garden_Lighting_Parts&hash=item3f2bce6e85


----------



## crazyjoe101 (9 Dec 2013)

I've got a single T6 on the way with a C & B seen diffuser on the way, looked like the best option.


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2013)

This thread has all you need to know if you take the time to read it.


----------



## GJT (10 Dec 2013)

Received my Solar Storm U2 from dx.com last week and am really pleased with it. Highly recommend this light.
Would have bought off Ebay though if I'd researched it better. £5 cheaper and has 3 pin UK charger


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Given your lights collection, does this mean next year should be new lights-free?



I may have been browsing lightmalls.com and pressed a button or two.  Whoops.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> Ah well you won't have this issue when your pack turns up. Tried to post it via work, but couldn't find the post guy all day, won't fit through the post box at home, so will take to sorting office tomorrow.
> 
> I am planning running two fronts off my pack. One t6 and a 2xU2 off a splitter. These will be using the 3400 panasonics which have at least twice the juice of the cheap packs.




@fossyant Turned up today thanks,works brilliantly on one light, but not on the other, but saying that I can't inter change the batteries I got with them either. (I wonder if one of them is wired the wrong way round?)

3400 batteries all charged and ready to use tonight, thanks again.


----------



## dan_bo (11 Dec 2013)

Ahem- any of them packs left over Foss?


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @fossyant Turned up today thanks,works brilliantly on one light, but not on the other, but saying that I can't inter change the batteries I got with them either. (I wonder if one of them is wired the wrong way round?)
> 
> 3400 batteries all charged and ready to use tonight, thanks again.


 
One could be a smaller pin. Most lights are the magicshine 'size' but a few are a little smaller. One pin is 2.1mm the other 2.3mm, but I can't remember which. You can get adapters from Maplin. It could indeed be wired differently.


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Ahem- any of them packs left over Foss?


 
Just one left ! For you no probs. PM me if you want to collect or post ! Post is £12.60 due to £2.60 postal costs - bah !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> One could be a smaller pin. Most lights are the magicshine 'size' but a few are a little smaller. One pin is 2.1mm the other 2.3mm, but I can't remember which. You can get adapters from Maplin. It could indeed be wired differently.



Cheers, they do a 2.1mm to a 2.5mm adapter for £2.19. might as well buy it and see if that works, that way I can have another pack of you when you do the next run!


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2013)

searched back upon some old posts of mine from TWO years ago !

_These cheaper models have a slightly larger connector (2.5mm vs 2.1mm on the MS) but you can get adapters from Maplin._

@Supersuperleeds I think this is the correct one ! Have a look at the pins on both batteries, and the male connectors to see if this is the case.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> searched back upon some old posts of mine from TWO years ago !
> 
> _These cheaper models have a slightly larger connector (2.5mm vs 2.1mm on the MS) but you can get adapters from Maplin._
> 
> @Supersuperleeds I think this is the correct one ! Have a look at the pins on both batteries, and the male connectors to see if this is the case.



@fossyant , for the sake of another £2, I have also ordered the 2.5mm to 2.1mm one as well.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Dec 2013)

Adapters didn't work, but I don't really care, had nearly 5 hours out of the new battery pack on full beam and it is still on green, even that's enough to last me a couple of days


----------



## Andrew Br (12 Dec 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> The light arrived yesterday morning so I put it on charge for the afternoon and went out with it yesterday evening.
> I only did 26km and it was on one of the lower settings for most of the time. Even so, the switch started flashing red when I was some way from home. Luckily, I still had the freshly charged battery from my other Magic-Shine-a-like on the bars (as well as my E3 dyno light) so I got back OK.
> The remote switch works well but not in the way I'd wanted it to; it cycles through all the settings in turn and then switches off (centre light; both side lights; all 3; off) so it doesn't do "dip", "high" like I'd wanted it to.
> Another wasted opportunity is the nature of the beams; they're all conical spots. It would be better if the outer lights had a spread beam. I couldn't detect much difference between any of them and I mostly ran with just the centre light switched on to eke out the battery a little longer.
> ...



Happy days !
I bought some high capacity (and protected) cells and used them in the new case that I got from the fossyant group-buy.
After prolonged charging, I put the batteries on the case and connected it to the light. It worked so that was good.
I then turned the light on (two of the LEDs lit) and left it.
Three hours (that's *three hours*) later, the switch was still green but it was time for me to go to the pub so I switched it off.
The light is now useable and I've put it back on the bike.

If any electronics experts out there can suggest how to get the switch to do "dip" beam/"high" beam then I'll be delighted.

Thanks again fossy 

.


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Adapters didn't work, but I don't really care, had nearly 5 hours out of the new battery pack on full beam and it is still on green, even that's enough to last me a couple of days



Wow, that's the difference between cheap packs ! Blimey. Not tested my packs as I run 2 of those c&bSeen rear lights off one pack, and they do eat the batteries. Can't compare to front lights though. 

Your other light must be wired differently. Oh that reminds me, FED Ex have charged me £14 for handling for the packs - better pay it !


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2013)

Must say, you can't make any money out of importing stuff, I sold these at cost and just about recovered my cash. Happy about that as I didn't want to wait till after Xmas for packs via ebay sellers - import any more than a handful and you get hammered for VAT.

Just awaiting a couple of 'commuter' lights (apparently they use the new L2 LED) which have an outer glow ring (aka angel eyes) for side visibility. Apparently the "glow rings" are bright enough on their own.

http://www.lightmalls.com/new-style...ee-xm-lu2-4modes-function-front-bicycle-light

Here is someone else's photo - tiny !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> Wow, that's the difference between cheap packs ! Blimey. Not tested my packs as I run 2 of those c&bSeen rear lights off one pack, and they do eat the batteries. Can't compare to front lights though.
> 
> Your other light must be wired differently. Oh that reminds me, FED Ex have charged me £14 for handling for the packs - better pay it !



Got another 90 minutes this morning before the red light came on, so I estimate pretty close to 6 1/2 hours of full beam. If you didn't factor the £14 into the costs I am happy to contribute


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Got another 90 minutes this morning before the red light came on, so I estimate pretty close to 6 1/2 hours of full beam. If you didn't factor the £14 into the costs I am happy to contribute



No, I expected a charge, so just covered it all so happy with that.

Over 6 hours, blimey !!! That would be a good MTB night ride. My Yinding 2 x U2 LED's ate the cheap battery it came with in 30 minutes on high, then I had to switch to low for another 30 minutes.


----------



## Hacienda71 (13 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> *Just awaiting a couple of 'commuter' lights* (apparently they use the new L2 LED) which have an outer glow ring (aka angel eyes) for side visibility. Apparently the "glow rings" are bright enough on their own.
> 
> 
> View attachment 34205



Have you just bought more lights? 

Think the Tramadol is having side effects.


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Have you just bought more lights?
> 
> Think the Tramadol is having side effects.



Don't know what you are talking about


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> Don't know what you are talking about



I've also applied for shares in Sizewell C and Wylfa B Nuclear Power Stations (when they are built) !


----------



## discominer (13 Dec 2013)

2 week old Cree T6, fully charged, failed on my way to work.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Dec 2013)

@fossyant Is it better to let the good batteries run down to red before recharging them, or keep topping them up?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Dec 2013)

discominer said:


> 2 week old Cree T6, fully charged, failed on my way to work.



Send it back, you have just been unlucky I think


----------



## Cubist (14 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @fossyant Is it better to let the good batteries run down to red before recharging them, or keep topping them up?


 Keep topping it up. If you run it to empty you'll kill it.


----------



## Cubist (14 Dec 2013)

discominer said:


> 2 week old Cree T6, fully charged, failed on my way to work.


The battery packs and often the chargers are shite. I complained and the seller has despatched a free replacement. The batteries from Chinese sellers tend to be recycled laptop batteries so are always a lottery. Treat the head unit as a cheap quality light, and get a replacement battery from Torchy, Mtbbatteries, build your own using a battery box and quality protected 18650s (not ultrafire, trustfire or setyerbleedinghouseonfire) and enjoy hours of brightly lit cycling for less than the price of a 10 speed cassette.


----------



## fossyant (14 Dec 2013)

Cubist said:


> Keep topping it up. If you run it to empty you'll kill it.


If you haven't got a separate charger where you take the batteries out to charge, swap two of the cells diagonally in the battery casing, as they charge in pairs using the magicshine chargers.

As cubist says, keep em topped up


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Dec 2013)

Cubist said:


> Keep topping it up. If you run it to empty you'll kill it.





fossyant said:


> If you haven't got a separate charger where you take the batteries out to charge, swap two of the cells diagonally in the battery casing, as they charge in pairs using the magicshine chargers.
> 
> As cubist says, keep em topped up



Cheers both, I take them out of the pack and use the charger you recommended. keeping them topped up makes it easier as I can leave it at home rather than carry it to and from work every day


----------



## paul04 (14 Dec 2013)

I had to adjust my T6 light the other day(it was pointing towards the pavement) now its spot on in the centre of the road, but I broke one of the O rings that hold it on, so had to use the spare one that came in the box.
can I get spare O rings for the light. if so does any one know which size and where from?


----------



## Tyke (14 Dec 2013)

Loads on Amazon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/7dayshop-Front-Light-Fixing-Rubber/dp/B00FFBI5FQ/ref=pd_sim_sg_4
Never used this dealer so can`t recommend them.


----------



## fossyant (14 Dec 2013)

The Xtar charger takes a while but it is a smart charger and controls how the batteries charge. If you trip the protection circuit by running them too low, the Xtar charger won't charge a tripped cell. I thought I'd knackered mine, but what you do is leave the batteries in the pack and connect up a magicshine/T6 charger and it resets the protection chip due to the voltage. The Xtar being a smart charger thinks there is something wrong with the battery if it's tripped. The magicshine chargers are very basic.


----------



## paul04 (15 Dec 2013)

Tyke said:


> Loads on Amazon
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/7dayshop-Front-Light-Fixing-Rubber/dp/B00FFBI5FQ/ref=pd_sim_sg_4
> Never used this dealer so can`t recommend them.



Thanks for the link, now I know the size (40mm and 50mm) I had a quick look on ebay and found some


----------



## potsy (18 Dec 2013)

[QUOTE 2827294, member: 259"]Just another late word of thanks, Fossy, it's a great box. Cheers for getting it all together![/quote]
Been using mine for the first time proper this week, so far it's had 3 x 45 minute commutes on full and 1 40 minute commute on low, will run it tomorrow to see how long it'll last but am more tham happy to get any extra time now


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> Been using mine for the first time proper this week, so far it's had 3 x 45 minute commutes on full and 1 40 minute commute on low, will run it tomorrow to see how long it'll last but am more tham happy to get any extra time now



I put in the batteries recommended by @fossyant and got over six hours of full before the red light came on.


----------



## potsy (18 Dec 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I put in the batteries recommended by @fossyant and got over six hours of full before the red light came on.


Yes I saw your post about the ones you'd put in, mine are a little lower powered so will be interesting to see what the difference is


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2013)

My new lights have been posted !! Hopefully they will arrive before my commuting on bike starts again on 6th January !


----------



## potsy (19 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> Been using mine for the first time proper this week, so far it's had 3 x 45 minute commutes on full and 1 40 minute commute on low, will run it tomorrow to see how long it'll last but am more tham happy to get any extra time now


Update- 4 x 45 minute commutes on full and around an hour on low, still going 

Plan is to run them to empty, this should be OK @fossyant with my T6 charger?


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2013)

You can run till low as they are protected. Worth doing the once to find out run times. Don't do it regular though as they prefer to be topped up. 3 hours on full is great


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> You can run till low as they are protected. Worth doing the once to find out run times. Don't do it regular though as they prefer to be topped up. 3 hours on full is great


Another 45 minutes this morning and still going, that's nearly 4 hours on high and an hour on low now.
Commute over for this year so will charge the batteries 

ps- This is with Xtar 2600's


----------



## Cubist (20 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> Another 45 minutes this morning and still going, that's nearly 4 hours on high and an hour on low now.
> Commute over for this year so will charge the batteries
> 
> ps- This is with Xtar 2600's


 you get those from the site in Wilmslow potsy?


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2013)

Cubist said:


> you get those from the site in Wilmslow potsy?


From batterystation


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2013)

Cracking run time. Shows how pants the supplied batteries are.


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2013)

Seeing more and more T6 lights. Most folk have them pointed down as there is a huge pool of light in front of the bike. Seen at least two on the short 6 mile drive home. Not dazzling to the driver (me at the minute) when aimed down.


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> Seeing more and more T6 lights. Most folk have them pointed down as there is a huge pool of light in front of the bike. Seen at least two on the short 6 mile drive home. Not dazzling to the driver (me at the minute) when aimed down.


That's how I'm doing it, on full but aimed down (a bit) to stop the dazzle, not been flashed yet so assuming it's OK.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> Seeing more and more T6 lights. Most folk have them pointed down as there is a huge pool of light in front of the bike. Seen at least two on the short 6 mile drive home. Not dazzling to the driver (me at the minute) when aimed down.



Loads of them in Leicester, I've even sat on the wheel of someone on a pitch black stretch when my cheap battery ran out on me and used the light of his T6 to see where I was going.

I've had one cyclist complain to me about the light, when I got home I realised I hadn't put it back in the correct place on the bars after washing the bike and it had bounced up as I was riding along.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Dec 2013)

I'm being a tad lazy, but @potsy, @fossyant and the rest-tell me what batteries I need to buy for the pack?


----------



## potsy (21 Dec 2013)

400bhp said:


> I'm being a tad lazy, but @potsy, @fossyant and the rest-tell me what batteries I need to buy for the pack?


Something like these 
http://www.batterystation.co.uk/Xta...otected-Rechargeable-LED-Torch-Battery-2-Pack


----------



## 400bhp (21 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> Something like these
> http://www.batterystation.co.uk/Xta...otected-Rechargeable-LED-Torch-Battery-2-Pack



x 4?


----------



## potsy (21 Dec 2013)

400bhp said:


> x 4?


Yes 
I did try to tell you


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2013)

You need 18650 batteries. Either torchy on ebay or battery station. Ideally get protected ones, about 2600 mah or higher. The higher the mah the more expensive. I have Senybor 2800 protected and some Panasonic 3400 but not protected.

The batteries are big buggers, like AAs on steroids. Avoid Chinese imports like Trustfire as these are often rebadged second hand ex laptop cells and not much good. 18650 is the key number. Some are 18700 but that's because they are a little longer sometimes.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Dec 2013)

I'll just but the ones Potsy got-good enough for Potsy, good enough for me.


----------



## potsy (21 Dec 2013)

400bhp said:


> I'll just but the ones Potsy got-good enough for Potsy, good enough for me.


Check your lead fits before buying batteries though, didn't someone say their's didn't fit?


----------



## The Jogger (21 Dec 2013)

I have just bought this one, I hope it meets the standard.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251288567677


----------



## 400bhp (21 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> Check your lead fits before buying batteries though, didn't someone say their's didn't fit?



Just realised - I never gave you the money for the case.

Want me to paypal/stick it in your bank?


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2013)

400bhp said:


> Just realised - I never gave you the money for the case.
> 
> Want me to paypal/stick it in your bank?



Tea leaf ! Poor Potsy.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Dec 2013)

My memory is like a sieve


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> Check your lead fits before buying batteries though, didn't someone say their's didn't fit?



I think the light was wired differently.


----------



## potsy (21 Dec 2013)

400bhp said:


> Just realised - I never gave you the money for the case.
> 
> Want me to paypal/stick it in your bank?


Give it us next time we get out, I trust you


----------



## potsy (21 Dec 2013)

The Jogger said:


> I have just bought this one, I hope it meets the standard.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251288567677


Looks the same as mine, the free rear light is pants though


----------



## The Jogger (21 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> Looks the same as mine, the free rear light is pants though


Good stuff, not bothered about the rear light. Those batteries you posted look good, I think I will order them as I never trust the supplied batteries, from what I've been reading on here.


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Good stuff, not bothered about the rear light. Those batteries you posted look good, I think I will order them as I never trust the supplied batteries, from what I've been reading on here.


You need a case or do a home brew pack for single batteries. Just so you know !


----------



## The Jogger (21 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> You need a case or do a home brew pack for single batteries. Just so you know !


Oh, can I not just replace the batteries supplied?


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Oh, can I not just replace the batteries supplied?



Nope. The pack you get is shrink wrapped with a protection circuit. The cells are soldered together. If you want a better pack, like above, you need to sort out a case or make a pack with battery holders. Read back through the thread for more info.


----------



## The Jogger (21 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> Nope. The pack you get is shrink wrapped with a protection circuit. The cells are soldered together. If you want a better pack, like above, you need to sort out a case or make a pack with battery holders. Read back through the thread for more info.


Ok, will do, thanks.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2013)

potsy said:


> Check your lead fits before buying batteries though, didn't someone say their's didn't fit?





fossyant said:


> I think the light was wired differently.



That was me, I have two of the lights and the pack only works on one of them, I'm pretty sure it is the wiring


----------



## crazyjoe101 (23 Dec 2013)

So after a lot of messing around I've finally ended up with two T6 lights from two different sellers, I think I'll keep both. They're charging for a test right now.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Dec 2013)

fossyant said:


> You need 18650 batteries. Either torchy on ebay or battery station. Ideally get protected ones, about 2600 mah or higher. The higher the mah the more expensive. I have Senybor 2800 protected and some Panasonic 3400 but not protected.
> 
> The batteries are big buggers, like AAs on steroids. Avoid Chinese imports like Trustfire as these are often rebadged second hand ex laptop cells and not much good. 18650 is the key number. Some are 18700 but that's because they are a little longer sometimes.



Can vouch for the Torchy ones on Ebay, they made a massive diff to my cree torches over the reclaimed laptop ones as I was using.


----------



## The Jogger (25 Dec 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> Can vouch for the Torchy ones on Ebay, they made a massive diff to my cree torches over the reclaimed laptop ones as I was using.


Have you got a link to these please?


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Dec 2013)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121232830034 those are what I bought for my two torches. However coming from the old reclaimed laptop ones I was using these were a marked improvement. More to do with output I could run both my torches on medium and get at least 3hrs runtime with really good output on the Cree XML T6 LEDs. To be honest on the 502b torches the diff between medium and full wack, is not huge but runtime is useless.


----------



## SWSteve (29 Dec 2013)

Hi, I received one of these ebay specials for Christmas, the only question I have is over charging as there were no instructions. Does the LED on the charger change colour to signify a full charge?


----------



## Cubist (29 Dec 2013)

Yes. It changes from red to green when fully charged.


----------



## SWSteve (29 Dec 2013)

Cubist said:


> Yes. It changes from red to green when fully charged.



Thanks


----------



## The Jogger (29 Dec 2013)

So I need this and fill it with torchy batteries?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_t...se+cover+for+Bike+Lamp++++&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## The Jogger (29 Dec 2013)

Anybody recommend a charger?


----------



## SWSteve (29 Dec 2013)

this should work but check the specifics, @Nigelnaturist may be able to help in spec areas


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2013)

The Jogger said:


> So I need this and fill it with torchy batteries?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=Water Resistant 4 x 18650 Battery Pack Case House cover for Bike Lamp &_sacat=0&_from=R40


That certainly looks the same as the ones we got, I'm just using the original charger I got with the T6


----------



## The Jogger (29 Dec 2013)

Excellent, thanks guys........


----------



## Cubist (30 Dec 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Excellent, thanks guys........


 if you use the charger that came with the lamp, make sure you get protected batteries. Otherwise torchy recommends xtar or trustfire chargers


----------



## tincaman (30 Dec 2013)

The Jogger said:


> So I need this and fill it with torchy batteries?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=Water Resistant 4 x 18650 Battery Pack Case House cover for Bike Lamp &_sacat=0&_from=R40



There is someone on Ebay, UK based, selling these for £10, will try and find it for you


----------



## tincaman (30 Dec 2013)

Here we go for the waterproof case, just select it from the drop-down box (solarstorm battery case only)


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2013)

tincaman said:


> Here we go for the waterproof case, just select it from the drop-down box (solarstorm battery case only)



Good price that and delivered. Better than I could do.


----------



## tincaman (30 Dec 2013)

Is this the perfect Solarstorm X2 package, UK based? Waterproof ABS battery case with four Panasonic 18650 battery plus charger. You could source all this yourself, but you would have to wait. Package is £55
Prices from China, Solarstorm X2 head, £16, Battery case £8, four Panasonic 3100mah 18650 £20, charger £4

I have just sent a message to find out which version of T6-XML Led is fitted


----------



## tincaman (30 Dec 2013)

tincaman said:


> Is this the perfect Solarstorm X2 package, UK based? Waterproof ABS battery case with four Panasonic 18650 battery plus charger. You could source all this yourself, but you would have to wait. Package is £55
> Prices from China, Solarstorm X2 head, £16, Battery case £8, four Panasonic 3100mah 18650 £20, charger £4
> 
> I have just sent a message to find out which version of T6-XML Led is fitted


That was quick, it's the U2


----------



## tincaman (30 Dec 2013)

I think the L2 is the most recent, this is the one before that


----------



## potsy (30 Dec 2013)

STOP LOOKING AT MORE LIGHTS 

That £30 light and case deal from the UK looks tempting


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Dec 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Anybody recommend a charger?



I got the Xtar wp6ii as recommended by @fossyant 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/XTAR-WP6i...d=100011&prg=1005&rk=2&rkt=5&sd=171167266467&

I didn't get it from this seller.


----------



## Milzy (30 Dec 2013)

What about these??

http://www.beamled.com/cree-q5-led-bike-lights-pair.html?gclid=CPD47Oep2LsCFZPItAodWBIA4g


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2013)

Don't bother with the Q5 torches. You can get two trustfire 501b for less.


----------



## Milzy (30 Dec 2013)

What about this?? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cateye-HL...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item232c85f0a8

or

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=24995&categoryID=105


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2013)

Milzy those cateye lights are ok to be seen but not to see with. Very old technology. Its worth reading through this thread and other what lights threads. This thread is all stuff concerning the T6 and U2 LED lights.


----------



## Cubist (30 Dec 2013)

tincaman said:


> Is this the perfect Solarstorm X2 package, UK based? Waterproof ABS battery case with four Panasonic 18650 battery plus charger. You could source all this yourself, but you would have to wait. Package is £55
> Prices from China, Solarstorm X2 head, £16, Battery case £8, four Panasonic 3100mah 18650 £20, charger £4
> 
> I have just sent a message to find out which version of T6-XML Led is fitted


Ollyboyd posts on SIngletrackworld as Marmaduke in this 406 post thread on ....Solarstorm X2s and batteries. Fill yer boots:
,He has done some fantastic deals so far. I got my waterproof pack from him, but he was still waiting for the Keeppower batteries when I bought it. I personally don't think you'll do better for the money. 
http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/5000-lumen-light


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2013)

You can't go wrong getting the battery pack and batteries from ollyboyd for £40.

I have also just checked that my magicshine charger does safely charge non protected cells in these packs. I have 4x 3400 panasonics in one pack (biggest capacity you can get at 6400) and the charger goes from red, to orange then green. The magicshine chargers have overcharge protection, I think like most others. Best use protected cells though if you aren't keeping the packs topped up.

As said earlier, I also have the Xtar charger for charging cells on their own.

It cost me £10 per pack to import 10 waterproof packs. The only way it's worth doing is to import many packs as the postage is quite steep to the UK. And to post one of these packs in the UK costs £2.60 from our Royal Mail.

So buy from the uK sellers on ebay if you want them promptly. Chinese sellers can take over a month.


----------



## Milzy (31 Dec 2013)

I got cateyes like a fool, but to be fair it's just for going a few miles across a city center.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (7 Jan 2014)

Help needed 

I've ordered the waterproof battery pack from the 'East' - I already have two SenyBor 18560 'protected' batteries which I got from Torchy about a year ago...

Questions.....

1. Neither of these 2 batteries have been charged - will they still be usable?
2. This battery is no longer on Torchy's site - can you point me to an equivalent to match the two I already have? 
3. Can you recommend a charger for all four batteries?

Ive tried contacting Torchy but think he's still on Hogmany


----------



## tincaman (7 Jan 2014)

1. Yes they will be fine
2. Look for Panasonics as a replacement
3 Nitecore i4 charger


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (7 Jan 2014)

tincaman said:


> 1. Yes they will be fine
> 2. Look for Panasonics as a replacement
> 3 Nitecore i4 charger


Many thanks.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (7 Jan 2014)

Errm, mine are 2800 mAh (3.7v) batteries - and I cant find a match for them. Can I use 2 different mAh batteries with my current two?


----------



## Cubist (7 Jan 2014)

Meanwhile, the first X2 Solarstorm I ordered came with the usual crap battery, so I messaged the (Chinese) eBayer and told him the battery was duff. He very quickly told me he would send a replacement, and apologised. I found a parcel in teh garage today and seeing the Chines Airmail mark expected a replacement battery. Imagine my delight when I opened the packet and found..... a new replacement battery. 

And a charger

And a new lamp unit.


----------



## Svendo (7 Jan 2014)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Errm, mine are 2800 mAh (3.7v) batteries - and I cant find a match for them. Can I use 2 different mAh batteries with my current two?



I suspect mismatched batteries should be avoided. Different discharge rates etc could cause problems.
How about these? (searched 'panasonic 18650 2800 on ebay)


----------



## tincaman (7 Jan 2014)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Errm, mine are 2800 mAh (3.7v) batteries - and I cant find a match for them. Can I use 2 different mAh batteries with my current two?



If you have different capacity rated batteries, they will all supply the same current to start with, but the lower rated batteries voltages will fall of faster, and as protected type they will cut off quicker.

Its not really a problem, as you would normally charge any pack or individual cells before they cut off anyway.

What I'm saying is I run like that with no issues


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2014)

Cubist said:


> Meanwhile, the first X2 Solarstorm I ordered came with the usual crap battery, so I messaged the (Chinese) eBayer and told him the battery was duff. He very quickly told me he would send a replacement, and apologised. I found a parcel in teh garage today and seeing the Chines Airmail mark expected a replacement battery. Imagine my delight when I opened the packet and found..... a new replacement battery.
> 
> And a charger
> 
> And a new lamp unit.


Result!

Just received mine today, very impressed, just need to buy more batteries now


----------



## tincaman (8 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> Result!
> 
> Just received mine today, very impressed, just need to buy more batteries now


I bought an old IBM thinkpad battery pack from Ebay for £8, was full of Panasonic batteries, which luckily were all OK


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2014)

My new XML2 T6 commuter lights arrived. Pictures above. 1st Shot shows size compared to a Hope 1, T6 light and the tiny Yinding 2xU2. 2nd shot is just the Halo on !

They have a halo ring that gives great side visibility which are very bright on their own. Has the new L2 T6 LEDs that are more efficient. Beams are quite tight so not floody and don't dazzle as the reflector is quite deep. These were just £12 each without battery.

Just had to add tape to my Panasonic 3400 batteries as there was just enough rattle to disturb the power over very rough surfaces for the lights to go off. The battery pack is mounted on the bottle cage.


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2014)

Have added the solarstorm to my bike to test on the way home on any unlit bits, a quick check it was working has left me with spots in front of my eyes


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2014)

Just ordered these bad boys for my lights

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181283336878?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> Have added the solarstorm to my bike to test on the way home on any unlit bits, a quick check it was working has left me with spots in front of my eyes


You want to watch out mate. You will end up with Fossyantitis. Symptoms include at least 10000 lumens on the front of the bike at any one time, resulting in cars crashing as you approach as they mistake you for a plane coming in to land.


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> You want to watch out mate. You will end up with Fossyantitis. Symptoms include at least 10000 lumens on the front of the bike at any one time, resulting in cars crashing as you approach as they mistake you for a plane coming in to land.


Got a way to go yet to catch fossy, might just have overtaken @wanda though  

New light was great tonight, kept it on the lowest setting and that was plenty, in fact I hadn't realised it turned on in 'low' mode, assumed it was on high it was that bright, got a shock when I pressed the switch and it went even brighter


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> Got a way to go yet to catch fossy, might just have overtaken @wanda though
> 
> New light was great tonight, kept it on the lowest setting and that was plenty, in fact I hadn't realised it turned on in 'low' mode, assumed it was on high it was that bright, got a shock when I pressed the switch and it went even brighter


 
I think the beam is far more focused than the magicshine/T6 type lights. They seem to light up what they are pointed at rather than everything in a 50 meter radius.


----------



## stumpy66 (10 Jan 2014)

Just got a cree t6 and im impressed, it got me thinking about a rear light that would work from the same battery pack with a y splitter. Anyone know of any (cheaper) alternative to the magicshine rear lights?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> You can't go wrong getting the battery pack and batteries from ollyboyd for £40.
> 
> I have also just checked that my magicshine charger does safely charge non protected cells in these packs. I have 4x 3400 panasonics in one pack (biggest capacity you can get at 6400) and the charger goes from red, to orange then green. The magicshine chargers have overcharge protection, I think like most others. Best use protected cells though if you aren't keeping the packs topped up.
> 
> ...



I bought an extra pack off that UK seller, took just over a week to deliver, they charged me a tenner for it and it cost them £6.95 to deliver it! I think they might have missed the order and they rushed it out special delivery


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Jan 2014)

happy with my T6 & cheapy fresnel lens that helps direct the beam more onto the road than illuminating the ISS too.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I bought an extra pack off that UK seller, took just over a week to deliver, they charged me a tenner for it and it cost them £6.95 to deliver it! I think they might have missed the order and they rushed it out special delivery



Ouch. £2:60 is the parcel rate. He must have imported a load. Glad I did it as I am using three of the packs I ordered.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2014)

Quite happy with my little commuter L2-T6 lights with the angel eye feature. Very visible from the side. As I am running both off a splitter and one battery, one of the lights records the green light for battery status but the other one either shows green for a short time, then goes red, then the indicator switches off. Both lights remain on, I think that having two charge sensors on the one battery just throws a wobble.

It's a much tighter beam than the normal T6/U2 lights, so doesn't throw tonnes of light everywhere.


----------



## potsy (14 Jan 2014)

I ordered another pack to go with the solarstorm, just need to get some more batteries, will probably go for some of the high power ones as this light will need more juice.

Now, about these rear lights...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Quite happy with my little commuter L2-T6 lights with the angel eye feature. Very visible from the side. As I am running both off a splitter and one battery, one of the lights records the green light for battery status but the other one either shows green for a short time, then goes red, then the indicator switches off. Both lights remain on, I think that having two charge sensors on the one battery just throws a wobble.
> 
> It's a much tighter beam than the normal T6/U2 lights, so doesn't throw tonnes of light everywhere.



Are they the £12 ones? if so where did you get them, I fancy another front light (or two!)


----------



## Lanzecki (15 Jan 2014)

stumpy66 said:


> Just got a cree t6 and im impressed, it got me thinking about a rear light that would work from the same battery pack with a y splitter. Anyone know of any (cheaper) alternative to the magicshine rear lights?



Try this : http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Lunar-2X1-Watt-Rear/dp/B00452O6LI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1389781946&sr=8-5&keywords=smart bike light

I wouldn't take power from your cree light. They eat battery, you don't want to loose both lights if the battery goes flat. This one's blindingly bright. I've had mine for a while. It's a bugger to open, but that not a bad thing as it's going to be very waterproof, and the AAA batteries last a really long time.

Thinking about it the Crees use 2 or 4 parallel cells (the 4 cell units are 2 pairs of parallel in series) giving 4.2 and 8.4 Volts respectively. Well the 3 T6 lights I have use these configurations. 

Most rear lights I've had/seen use 2-3 AA's or AAA's these give 1.5 Volts each cell giving between 3v and 4.5 volts each. So there is an issue with under/over driving the rear lights. Over driving LED's sounds a death knell for the control circuit, and LEDS. 

Plus... The 18650 batteries in modern lights are not AA size. They are not like re-chargeable AA or AAA's they are slightly larger then AA's and give a higher voltage then AA's. Part of their design is a control circuit that controls the charging and how the power is supplied to the lights. This control circuit control's the charging and discharge to avoid over charging and over depletion. Interfering with or by-passing this control circuit can result in dead batteries from over draining, and even worse fire/explosion from over charging. 

You will remember the days of ni-cad batteries where you charged them for X hours. These days are mostly long gone apart from things like cheap shavers etc. 

li-po chargers will not charge Ni-Cad's and vice versa. One of the positives behind the size difference is that 18650's will not go into ni-cad chargers.

That said, most laptop batteries use these 18650 batteries. With some knowledge it's possible to remove these batteries to make your own packs. Do go and buy a controller as mentioned above and a properly rated li-po charger. 

Please treat Li-op batteries with kid gloves. Any rough treatment can result in catastrophic failure of the cell. Often dropping then can cause internal damage. These cells are not like your average AA.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Are they the £12 ones? if so where did you get them, I fancy another front light (or two!)


If you check a bit further back they are from lightmalls.com I will do a link tonight when home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> If you check a bit further back they are from lightmalls.com I will do a link tonight when home



@fossyant Thanks, I've found them


----------



## tincaman (15 Jan 2014)

This one?


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2014)

Yes they are the ones. One has a red interior and one model is orange.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jan 2014)

I think I am going to need an extender for my handle bars


----------



## stumpy66 (15 Jan 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> Try this : http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Lunar-2X1-Watt-Rear/dp/B00452O6LI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1389781946&sr=8-5&keywords=smart bike light
> 
> I wouldn't take power from your cree light. They eat battery, you don't want to loose both lights if the battery goes flat. This one's blindingly bright. I've had mine for a while. It's a bugger to open, but that not a bad thing as it's going to be very waterproof, and the AAA batteries last a really long time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2014)

stumpy66 said:


> Just got a cree t6 and im impressed, it got me thinking about a rear light that would work from the same battery pack with a y splitter. Anyone know of any (cheaper) alternative to the magicshine rear lights?



There are just two choices. The Magicshine 818 and the C&B Seen rear light. I have both. The magicshine is quite small, and will do piggy back off the main lights battery. But, they do have an issue of switching off if vibration is bad as it causes the on/off ring to rotate and switch off. I switched to the C&BSeen lights, but if you piggy back one of these, then I would recommend you sort out some of the packs we mention above, I.e. Buy the 18650 batteries, and the case. You will need the run time as the light is quite power hungry compared to the magicshine as it runs two high powered LEDs and even having one on, and one flashing, it does eat batteries. I ran two of these off one 5600 pack which is probably double the cheap Chinese packs. 

I quite like the C&B light, you have a good choice of modes, and the flashing is alternating between the two LEDs, so you don't ever have no light, so from a distance looks like pulsing, rather than on, off. It is, however, a big light unit and quite heavy.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2014)

PS all of the lights here are very very bright, so please make sure that are angled down if you are commuting and not on max. The ones I'm now using on the front are a very tight beam, so don't dazzle drivers but would be too much on full.

I've had just one comment tonight about my C&B rears, and that was from a monkey passenger in an old banged up fiesta, despite them pointing towards the road, "they are dazzling" he shouted as they flew past.


----------



## stumpy66 (15 Jan 2014)

Thanks for the info fossy, this thread has been a good read


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2014)

Have a good read through it. There are also a couple of other sources I use. Bike radar MTB buying advice on lights, has its own thread. And also MTBR light threads.

But the summary is here, just read through it, it's worth the time.

The biggest change I've noticed over the years are, these Chinese lights are bad, dangerous too cheap, then the MTB crowd have got into them and really rate the lights, and are able to be modded. The biggest issue has been crap batteries, but that was sorted by making your own pack at first, but now there are the cases for quality batteries to be fitted. Winner as the lights are very cheap. It's the batteries that cost now, but nothing like what the big manufacturers charge for their lights.

PS, be careful with road use please, and I will always say this.


----------



## Lanzecki (15 Jan 2014)

Ohh look at something like http://www.amazon.com/Angle-MagicSh...e=UTF8&qid=1389825697&sr=8-4&keywords=t6+lens

goes from spot to a wide beam.


----------



## Lanzecki (15 Jan 2014)

As per this post by a really smart bloke called lanzecki :

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-first-time-riding-in-the-dark.143062/post-2757166

The Lens gives this effect from standard :


----------



## stumpy66 (16 Jan 2014)

Another query, how does these cree t6 lights attach to the hope light bracket, ive looked at pic but cant work it out


----------



## stumpy66 (16 Jan 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> Try this : http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Lunar-2X1-Watt-Rear/dp/B00452O6LI/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1389781946&sr=8-5&keywords=smart bike light
> 
> I wouldn't take power from your cree light. They eat battery, you don't want to loose both lights if the battery goes flat. This one's blindingly bright. I've had mine for a while. It's a bugger to open, but that not a bad thing as it's going to be very waterproof, and the AAA batteries last a really long time.
> 
> ...


Ordered, although from probikekit £12.50 delivered


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2014)

stumpy66 said:


> Another query, how does these cree t6 lights attach to the hope light bracket, ive looked at pic but cant work it out


Very carefully, with a fettle and a change of bolt


----------



## Cubist (16 Jan 2014)

If it's anything like the light brackets I have, you unscrew the screw holding the O ring mount onto the lamp unit, and then thread the bolt from the Hope bracket up into the housing. Check it fits the threads of course.On my brackets you needed to turn a washer/spacer over to keep it all nipped up, and used the original screw.


----------



## stumpy66 (16 Jan 2014)

Cubist said:


> If it's anything like the light brackets I have, you unscrew the screw holding the O ring mount onto the lamp unit, and then thread the bolt from the Hope bracket up into the housing. Check it fits the threads of course.On my brackets you needed to turn a washer/spacer over to keep it all nipped up, and used the original screw.


Thanks will have a look


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2014)

tincaman said:


> This one?


 

Managed to check mine today. These are U2 LED's. The front silver bit unscrews so you can pop out the relfector. The rear cap unscrews also. The LED's for the halo are burried deep inside the unit, next to the U2 LED - the halo is effectively a clear plastic outer tube that goes back over 1cm into the body.


----------



## marknotgeorge (17 Jan 2014)

I used an M4 bolt on my light to fix it to a Hope mount, with a nut to take up the extra length.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2014)

Had a reoccurrence of the battery supply being interrupted by poor road surfaces using the unprotected cells. Took off the tape padding and added a rare earth magnet to the end of each battery to make it longer. Hopefully this works a treat in the battery packs.

Ran all four batteries through my Xtar charger to check how evenly charged they were after a couple of weeks use and charging via a magicshine charger. All 4 charged within 10 minutes of each other. Spot on.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (23 Jan 2014)

Had a peep around to see if anyone posted the folowing but cant see nowt so......

The following work well for all my lights inc this http://www.lightmalls.com/media/cat...u2_4-modes_1000_lumens_4_x_18650_battery_.jpg

and the fatter Cree ..........

Tra laaaa ..... http://www.flashaholics.co.uk/bike-lights/twofish-lockblock.html

or, [and this stuff is the dogs goolies if used with rare earth magnets]..... '*SUGRU*' (look it up or have a peep at thier Youtube videos as I can't post a link here cos work restricts the sites I can access. My GPS is now beautifully held in place with sugru and rare earth magnets, with no need to ever worry about retention bands snapping. My lights are also attached by sugru to my helmet.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2014)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Had a peep around to see if anyone posted the folowing but cant see nowt so......
> 
> The following work well for all my lights inc this http://www.lightmalls.com/media/cat...u2_4-modes_1000_lumens_4_x_18650_battery_.jpg
> 
> ...




@fossyant has the top light and I am currently waiting for a deliver. I've used the twofish lockblocks for years, using mag lite AA in them. I still carry one around with me with the Mag lite as my emergency light


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Jan 2014)

I wonder if you could buy a red lense for a U2 light.  Need something a car driver won't miss on the rear.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2014)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Had a peep around to see if anyone posted the folowing but cant see nowt so......
> 
> The following work well for all my lights inc this http://www.lightmalls.com/media/cat...u2_4-modes_1000_lumens_4_x_18650_battery_.jpg
> .


 
I've got two of these. Nice and compact and good for commuting because of the halo for side visibility - it's bright on it's own. Main LED is quite focussed, so not lots of flood, which is ideal on lit roads.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> I wonder if you could buy a red lense for a U2 light.  Need something a car driver won't miss on the rear.


 
Try a C&B Seen rear light at £30. Temporarily out of stock, but they get these in fast anyway !

http://www.candb-seen.co.uk/bikehead-lights/rear-lights.html


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Try a C&B Seen rear light at £30. Temporarily out of stock, but they get these in fast anyway !
> 
> http://www.candb-seen.co.uk/bikehead-lights/rear-lights.html



Mmmm I'm liking that.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2014)

Looks good @Lien Sdrawde 

http://sugru.com/magnet-kit

SUGRU - hmmmm


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Mmmm I'm liking that.


 
I have two. Bought some angled "L" brackets, removed one of the pannier clip mounting screws, put bracket in and replaced with a larger screw. Took mount off C&B lights and bolted directly to the brackets. Cable just runs into the pannier, with a battery in each side.

Bright thaty are. Angled down though, so the road is a huge pool of red.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 36773
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many extra kilo's do you carry in batteries?


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> How many extra kilo's do you carry in batteries?


It's all good training.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2014)

Found a fault with these after yesterday's weather. Water get's in the vents. Doesn't get near the driver, switch or main LED, but it does come in contact with the Halo LED's - one of mine started flickering this morning. Unscrewed the front, and lo and behold, water is in there. Shorted out one LED and two others remained on when switched off. Now in bits on the radiator drying out, as is the second one.

A quick 10 minutes on the radiator has stopped the problem. I'll either silicone seal the vents or pop electrical tape over them (a small strip is enough).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Found a fault with these after yesterday's weather. Water get's in the vents. Doesn't get near the driver, switch or main LED, but it does come in contact with the Halo LED's - one of mine started flickering this morning. Unscrewed the front, and lo and behold, water is in there. Shorted out one LED and two others remained on when switched off. Now in bits on the radiator drying out, as is the second one.
> 
> A quick 10 minutes on the radiator has stopped the problem. I'll either silicone seal the vents or pop electrical tape over them (a small strip is enough).



I better pull out the electrical tape as well then


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I better pull out the electrical tape as well then


 
Just gaffa taped mine ! All OK now dried out.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (24 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Found a fault with these after yesterday's weather. Water get's in the vents. Doesn't get near the driver, switch or main LED, but it does come in contact with the Halo LED's - one of mine started flickering this morning. Unscrewed the front, and lo and behold, water is in there. Shorted out one LED and two others remained on when switched off. Now in bits on the radiator drying out, as is the second one.
> 
> A quick 10 minutes on the radiator has stopped the problem. I'll either silicone seal the vents or pop electrical tape over them (a small strip is enough).



Or use a bit of left over sugru - though you've only got limited time once the packet is opened. - ps I do not own the sugru company or work for them


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jan 2014)

Update on battery pack (sorted by @fossyant )and batteries (advised by @potsy).

The pack lasts all week without charging. I reckon at least 5.5 hours total with perhaps half of that time on full beam. I've no idea how much longer they would last but helps a lot not having to charge nightly.

I don't bother using the velcro case that came with the pack for attaching to the bike. It rattles too much. So, the pack is in my topeak bar bag.


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2014)

400bhp said:


> Update on battery pack (sorted by @fossyant )and batteries (advised by @potsy).
> 
> I don't bother using the velcro case that came with the pack for attaching to the bike. It rattles too much. So, the pack is in my topeak bar bag.


I do the same, pack straight into my small bar bag, much better.
You just need to upgrade the light now to a Solarstorm U2


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2014)

potsy said:


> I do the same, pack straight into my small bar bag, much better.
> You just need to upgrade the light now to a Solarstorm U2



Can we please stop advising new lights, our lass is getting a bit pee'd off.


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Found a fault with these after yesterday's weather. Water get's in the vents. Doesn't get near the driver, switch or main LED, but it does come in contact with the Halo LED's - one of mine started flickering this morning. Unscrewed the front, and lo and behold, water is in there. Shorted out one LED and two others remained on when switched off. Now in bits on the radiator drying out, as is the second one.
> 
> A quick 10 minutes on the radiator has stopped the problem. I'll either silicone seal the vents or pop electrical tape over them (a small strip is enough).


 
Still leaking. Friday's 30 miles in the rain, water in there again - obviously getting in the lens somewhere. Avoid. Back to the Hope 1's for the commute.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (5 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Still leaking. Friday's 30 miles in the rain, water in there again - obviously getting in the lens somewhere. Avoid. Back to the Hope 1's for the commute.


 
Ive got the same light - and a spare bit of Sugru. You are welcome to try it - i'm not too far from you or can post.


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2014)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> Ive got the same light - and a spare bit of Sugru. You are welcome to try it - i'm not too far from you or can post.


 
I sealed the lights with silicone, then they leaked from the front. One now has two LED's out from water. Thanks for the offer though !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Still leaking. Friday's 30 miles in the rain, water in there again - obviously getting in the lens somewhere. Avoid. Back to the Hope 1's for the commute.



B**llocks - still waiting for mine to arrive, oh well, I will slap it on the ice bike, the theory being if it is raining it can't be icy


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> B**llocks - still waiting for mine to arrive, oh well, I will slap it on the ice bike, the theory being if it is raining it can't be icy


 
Get busy with the silicone, and open up the front and pop in some silicone grease round the lens area !


----------



## wanda2010 (11 Feb 2014)

Just when I finally get around to trying out the Potsy batteries in the Fossyant pack, the wiring in both T6 headlights start to play up*. As I'm not an electrician, could I (or should I) pull it apart and see if the wiring can be 'sorted'?

*Loose wires?

In the meantime, it's back to the Hope.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2014)

Make sure you shove the connector on tight. Not had any issues with any of my T6 lights with the packs - just make sure the connector is shoved right on.

On another note, I'm in 'conversation' with Lightmalls about my two faulty lights, but things are getting lost in 'conversation'. Customer Services thought I'd submerged the lights when I'd explained they leaked in rain. So my response went along the lines of these lights would only work in the dessert.


----------



## wanda2010 (11 Feb 2014)

@ Fossyant. Hopefully that response will convince them to send replacements.

I'll try the 'shoving' thing tonight. Maybe I hadn't done it hard enough. I did think it strange the latest T6 light wouldn't work when I've only used it once.


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2014)

Wanda, it's time to upgrade


----------



## wanda2010 (11 Feb 2014)

@ Potsy - that's Plan B. Suggestions?


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> @ Potsy - that's Plan B. Suggestions?


Solarstorm U2 is my latest, like 2 of the crees in one unit, very small and dinky too


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2014)

Fossy's pic, top left


----------



## wanda2010 (11 Feb 2014)

That's very titch isn't it? Does that mean the range of light thrown is a lot smaller than the T6?

*Googles U2 lights....................*


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> That's very titch isn't it? Does that mean the range of light thrown is a lot smaller than the T6?
> 
> *Googles U2 lights....................*


Doesn't throw it everywhere like the T6, more focussed, better for road use.
Has 3 settings low/med/high and some more if you hold the button down I believe though I haven't tried this myself.

I got the light only, to use with the fossypacks


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2014)

The picture of the dinky one is a Yinding 2 x U2. The Solarstorm is more triangle in shape with more fins, and about the same size though. It's also much cheaper than the Yinding as they are about £13-£15 without battery. The Yinding with battery/charger is about £30 but not as easy to get.

Loads of UK sellers on ebay of the Solar Storm. The twin U2's are powerful !


----------



## wanda2010 (11 Feb 2014)

You two are such bad people............................. . 

I've managed to resist buying any new lights but I will buy a Xtar charger as I'm not convinced my T6 charger is working properly. At least I wasn't until I looked into the Fossyant battery holder and discovered little pictures which showed the correct placement of each battery .

I'll just slink out of this thread for a while. I may come back later


----------



## wanda2010 (11 Feb 2014)

Finally I get it right!!

Xtar batteries being charged correctly AND the lamps are working fine. `i'm a weak woman and need to do some strength training


----------



## wanda2010 (12 Feb 2014)

Err, I'm about to pull the trigger on the Xtar charger............................ and some (more) Xtar batteries. The 34000 ones.

*makes a note to put Fossy and Potsy on ignore* - for the time being.


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2014)

The packs work fine with just two batteries. I'm running my rear lights off two seperate packs in each pannier with just two batteries in each. Works a treat.

Well my saga with Lightmalls continues. Not sent pictures yet but got another reply to say I shouldn't use the lights in heavy rain as the battery packs were not waterproof - the fact is I bought them without batteries (as indicated on the order) and use the packs I sourced - fool.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> The packs work fine with just two batteries. I'm running my rear lights off two seperate packs in each pannier with just two batteries in each. Works a treat.
> 
> Well my saga with Lightmalls continues. Not sent pictures yet but got another reply to say I shouldn't use the lights in heavy rain as the battery packs were not waterproof - the fact is I bought them without batteries (as indicated on the order) and use the packs I sourced - fool.



Think I'm not going to take mine out in the rain, glad I only bought one of them.


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Feb 2014)

I bought the XML torches over a year ago and they are now showing signs of falling to bits. Good timing though as I will soon not need them. Anyway showed my my auld man one of the torches the other week so that he could take the dog into the woods for a walk at my house. Man when he came back "_I want one of these bad boys, what kinda torch is that!" _Anyway looks like I may need to buy another 2 one for me and one for him! 

However getting back to the chinese cheapies, they have there limitations but if you count on not keeping them long term they aint bad


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Feb 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151204705...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649






 I only went to get long valve inners. Honest!


----------



## martinireland (16 Feb 2014)

I have 2 different cree lights one was listed as a bike light. I have recently found out that it is not water resistant as condensation has built up in the lens. i dismantled it and it dried out but would have expected better for something that was listed incorrectly. the zoom is adjustable...... and hence the problem, its getting it through the joint !


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Feb 2014)

@martinireland Duck tape solves every problem


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Feb 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> @martinireland Duck tape solves every problem



Duck Tape or Duct Tape


----------



## wanda2010 (17 Feb 2014)

Oops. That's cos I never sound the 't'. I usually get the spelling right though.


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2014)

martinireland said:


> I have 2 different cree lights one was listed as a bike light. I have recently found out that it is not water resistant as condensation has built up in the lens. i dismantled it and it dried out but would have expected better for something that was listed incorrectly. the zoom is adjustable...... and hence the problem, its getting it through the joint !


 
Grease it. The zoom does create a 'water entry' point !


----------



## martinireland (17 Feb 2014)

Ive put lovely red electrical tape on it.Dont really see the point of a zoom function really ? Matches in well with the handle bar tape. I have reserve aldi lights on the bike for when the cree one dies anyways.


----------



## lay (19 Feb 2014)

These lights are soo bright i couldnt make out a cycling acquaintance friend when he was riding towards me - they are SERIOUSLY bright!


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Feb 2014)

I am happy to report my Xtar charger worked a treat and both T6 lights I thought had developed problems now work fine. First use yesterday evening and batteries/light worked tres nicely

Solarstorm X2 light arrived earlier this morning. Battery pack now fully charged and I'll use it on the homeward journey, although I'm torn between that and the Xtar pack .
It's very small much like myself, so a good match .

I may get the black version 

Is there a Bikelight Buyers Anonymous support group?


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Feb 2014)

Potsy I'm still holding you and Fossyant completely and entirely responsible for my behaviour. You both should pay my therapy fees


----------



## potsy (19 Feb 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> Potsy I'm still holding you and Fossyant completely and entirely responsible for my behaviour. You both should pay my therapy fees


Maybe we can book a group session? 

I got the black Solarstorm, maybe I _need_ a different colour too so as to coordinate with my outfit?


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Feb 2014)

potsy said:


> Maybe we can book a group session?
> 
> I got the black Solarstorm, maybe I _need_ a different colour too so as to coordinate with my outfit?



I have three red bikes with black bits on them. My beloved SS has red dots on it but is majority yellow and green so a black light would be more suitable obs.

Group session should be on Sunday afternoons


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (19 Feb 2014)

My name is Neil.

I have x2 CREE XML XM-L T6, a Lightmalls U2 and a solarstorm.


----------



## potsy (19 Feb 2014)

Lien Sdrawde said:


> My name is Neil.
> 
> I have x2 CREE XML XM-L T6, a Lightmalls U2 and a solarstorm.


If only you had a bike to put them all on


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Feb 2014)

You are also missing Xtar batteries and Xtar charger . Get with the programme willya!


----------



## DCLane (19 Feb 2014)

I've bought one of these; a Goread Y40. Here it is next to a standard Cree T6 light:







It's a bit big (knew that) and a bit ... erm ... bright 

The seller claims 4800 lumens but it's quite a bit less. I'm guessing 2500-3000. The light takes 4 x 18650 batteries.


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Feb 2014)

That light only comes in that colour? Thankfully I can resist making a purchase


----------



## potsy (19 Feb 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> That light only comes in that colour? Thankfully I can resist making a purchase


----------



## DCLane (19 Feb 2014)

potsy said:


>


 
True. If it works fine it'll be resprayed white and green to match the bike.


----------



## Andrew Br (19 Feb 2014)

potsy said:


>



You're a bad man potsy.

.


----------



## Andrew Br (19 Feb 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> For a brief second................... Nope  I have more than enough lights.





Andrew Br said:


> I give it a week before you crack.
> 
> .



I was wrong, but only on timing.

When do the "sessions" start ?
I'll confess to two Ebay Cree lights, a pair of Ixon IQ Speeds, an Ixon IQ, a Supernova E3 and a Philips Saferide.
Plus I'm tempted by a further Cree or an Exposure Strada.
I need help. Or more money.

.


----------



## wanda2010 (20 Feb 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> You're a bad man potsy..



Positively evil, actually 

@DCLane let me us know how the paint job turns out.

@Andrew Br - I see a Solarstorm (black) in my near future


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2014)

I bought ~~one of these~~ in december. One of the 4 led's stopped working after about 5 or 6 hours use. I returned it to the supplier (light unit only, not the whole lot at their request) at my expense. After a couple of weeks I had to remind them that they had not sent the replacement.
At the beginning of this month it went wrong again. It would fire up but then turn off within seconds. I got back in touch with the supplier in the link yet again and they said basically , 'tough, its outside our guarantee time'.
I am now at the Resolution stage via fleabay to sort it out.

Shame really as its a really bright light. If only it would work.....


----------



## Svendo (20 Feb 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Duck Tape or Duct Tape


Duck tape is duct tape, but not all duct tape is duck tape!


----------



## tincaman (21 Feb 2014)

PeteXXX said:


> I bought ~~one of these~~ in december. One of the 4 led's stopped working after about 5 or 6 hours use. I returned it to the supplier (light unit only, not the whole lot at their request) at my expense. After a couple of weeks I had to remind them that they had not sent the replacement.
> At the beginning of this month it went wrong again. It would fire up but then turn off within seconds. I got back in touch with the supplier in the link yet again and they said basically , 'tough, its outside our guarantee time'.
> I am now at the Resolution stage via fleabay to sort it out.
> 
> Shame really as its a really bright light. If only it would work.....


They give a 3 month warranty when I asked directly


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2014)

tincaman said:


> They give a 3 month warranty when I asked directly


Yes, they do, but they are saying the time has expired from original purchase. Surely the replacement should have a fresh 3 month warranty.


----------



## david k (23 Feb 2014)

are there any diffusers on the market to help aim the beam downwards? mine is very good but a large spread of light


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2014)

david k said:


> are there any diffusers on the market to help aim the beam downwards? mine is very good but a large spread of light



Not down, but there is a wide angle if you have a magicshine 808 type light (I.e. The bigger single LED type units). Either ebay or c&b seen's website. The lense cuts the vertical light down, but makes it wide, so is actually better for road.


----------



## david k (24 Feb 2014)

mine the big single one yes, has a round central beam and then a softer wider beam that spreads light a lot

id prefer to limit the light downwards, was thinking of making a cap to stop blinding other road users, would have thought there would have been one as an after market sale


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2014)

Bit of tape over the upper quarter works.


----------



## BlackPanther (26 Feb 2014)

david k said:


> are there any diffusers on the market to help aim the beam downwards? mine is very good but a large spread of light




I used on of these on my Cree. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251437496395

It produces a nice, full, narrow horizontal spread. I can now use the Cree on 'full' setting for the last 2 miles of my commute on an unlit national speed limit road, without getting flashed from oncoming cars. Well worth a fiver, and a doddle to fit. It's quite thin and I just unscrewed the front lens, and added this one behind the seal, and re-screwed back on. A 10 second job. Now that's the kind of job Carl likes!


----------



## Kies (26 Feb 2014)

BlackPanther said:


> I used on of these on my Cree. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251437496395
> 
> It produces a nice, full, narrow horizontal spread. I can now use the Cree on 'full' setting for the last 2 miles of my commute on an unlit national speed limit road, without getting flashed from oncoming cars. Well worth a fiver, and a doddle to fit. It's quite thin and I just unscrewed the front lens, and added this one behind the seal, and re-screwed back on. A 10 second job. Now that's the kind of job Carl likes!



^^^ This .... just make sure the filter is aligned as shown in the picture (vertical), as you screw the two halves back together


----------



## david k (26 Feb 2014)

that sounds like what i need then, happy days and thanks for the replies


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2014)

david k said:


> that sounds like what i need then, happy days and thanks for the replies



That's what I have on mine. If you want more car friendly, pop a little tape over the top of the lense


----------



## mr messy (26 Feb 2014)

Wondering as to the bottom line cost of one of these lights once made all the various modifications (lens, batteries etc) recommended on this thread?


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2014)

You don't have to do all the modifications.

Light from £20, lens £5, battery pack £10 and decent batteries about £20-£30. Total £55-65 if you want to do all that.


----------



## mr messy (26 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> You don't have to do all the modifications.
> 
> Light from £20, lens £5, battery pack £10 and decent batteries about £20-£30. Total £55-65 if you want to do all that.


Cheers, Weighing up against the out of the box known brands


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2014)

It's still a lot cheaper. You can get buy with the initial set up. These are ideally MTB lights though


----------



## david k (26 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> That's what I have on mine. If you want more car friendly, pop a little tape over the top of the lense


 
does it not get too hot for tape?


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Feb 2014)

My U2 has developed a dodgy connection.  Will have to get it soldered. On the upside if I leave work by 5:30 I don't need a to see with light.


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> My U2 has developed a dodgy connection.  Will have to get it soldered. On the upside if I leave work by 5:30 I don't need a to see with light.


Battery or lamp.


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2014)

david k said:


> does it not get too hot for tape?



No. It's fine


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Battery or lamp.


Lamp. It comes on if I wiggle the wire, so suspect a dodgy connection. Our kid is a wizard with a soldering iron, so will let him have a play with it.


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Lamp. It comes on if I wiggle the wire, so suspect a dodgy connection. Our kid is a wizard with a soldering iron, so will let him have a play with it.



Sounds like my lad, he sorts my stuff out


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Feb 2014)

[quote="Hacienda71, post: 2951362, member: 6539"*]Lamp. It comes on if I wiggle the wire,* so suspect a dodgy connection. Our kid is a wizard with a soldering iron, so will let him have a play with it.[/quote]

I have that problem with the 'old' T6 lamp. Unfortunately none of my nephews know what a soldering iron looks like, let alone what to do with one


----------



## Kies (27 Feb 2014)

Just for the record .... I am not the son or nephew of these dodgy posters .... but I do love my soldering iron :-)

In terms of cost. Both of my T6 lamps have cost £20 + £5 for the filter. So £25 per lamp and I have two.


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Feb 2014)

> Just for the record .... I am not the son or nephew of these dodgy posters .... but I do love my soldering iron :-)



@Kies - So you claim


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (5 Mar 2014)

Was out with someone who has one of them double ones that looks like Wall-E's head... The most daft beam I have ever seen. Most of it was up in the trees! I know they are cheap but you would need this pointed pretty much at your front tyre to be usable on the road even on low, and that makes em a bit rubbish on the throw side of things surely? Maybe only for MTB'ing me thinks as others have pointed out.


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2014)

Depends which one it was. I've got a Yinding and Solarstorm Twin U2 and they are really off road lights. Run them on low if you use them on the road and point them at the road about 20 foot in front. On high there is loads of spill, which is great on the MTB. They are outstanding off road lights !


----------



## Origamist (5 Mar 2014)

I'm about to invest in the new Fenix BTR 20. I like the look of the beam shape (not a proper cut off, but better than the scatter of most bike lights/torches) and the throw is pretty good too. Decent price direct from HK. Will report back when it arrives.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (5 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> Depends which one it was. I've got a Yinding and Solarstorm Twin U2 and they are really off road lights. Run them on low if you use them on the road and point them at the road about 20 foot in front. On high there is loads of spill, which is great on the MTB. They are outstanding off road lights !



Yeah I think this must of been on high at the time. Good stuff.


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2014)

Origamist said:


> I'm about to invest in the new Fenix BTR 20. I like the look of the beam shape (not a proper cut off, but better than the scatter of most bike lights/torches) and the throw is pretty good too. Decent price direct from HK. Will report back when it arrives.


 
Oh, where ???


----------



## Origamist (5 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> Oh, where ???


 
Ebay - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331144042752?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2014)

Must resist......


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Mar 2014)

@fossyant - NO!!!!!!!


----------



## potsy (6 Mar 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> @fossyant - NO!!!!!!!


Thought you'd been banned from this thread for your own good? 

Commuting to a new place of work this week, one of the lads saw my Moon light as we left the bike shelter and was all  at the brightness of that (on medium) just wait til he sees the Solarstorm later


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Mar 2014)

I put myself on self-imposed exile. That lasted until I got an alert re updates to this thread. A few days at best


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> @fossyant - NO!!!!!!!


 
It's OK I'm not going to !


----------



## wanda2010 (7 Mar 2014)

Good man


----------



## JoeyB (7 Mar 2014)

I just bought a second battery pack for my Cree T6 jobby, doesnt get used much but need the life on the night ride next week


----------



## moo (7 Mar 2014)

The cheap Chinese battery packs have between 1500mah and 2500mah, despite claiming more. The average battery pack will get you 1.5 hours run time on high. I get over 6 hours using a Panasonic 6800mah battery pack from hunk_lee.

I'm currently running 2 single Cree lights off the same battery. With over 3 hours run time on high it only needs charging once a week on Sunday. Sure the pack was "expensive" at £28, but not having to charge every 2 days was worth it to me. If going for a long night ride I would need 3 Chinese battery packs for the same run time.

Also:
Cree XML U2 light head (no battery or charger) for £7.59 at AliExpress


----------



## tincaman (7 Mar 2014)

This might be ok, Halfords own brand but the battery pack could be a good one.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141212215493
1200 lumens for £20 delivered
The same seller also has the lower rated Bikehut front lights as well, the 450 lumen one is only £12.99


----------



## tincaman (10 Mar 2014)

Well I received this light set today and am impressed so far, its not like the usual Chinese fare. The LED inside is listed as a Phillips Luxeon Rebel one, but you can see the led die and the words XML-T6. The handlebar clamp is very solid with a quick release. Inside the box is a helmet mount, an extension cable, O-ring, cable ties and velcro strap for the battery pack (looks like a 2 cell, 4.2V, claimed 5200mah)The light modes are: Flash (it flashes medium/high without going off), low, medium, high. On the top are a series of very small blue LED's to indicate which mode you are currently on.
The battery pack has a press switch on the end to indicate charge
The beamshape is rectangular, cut off at the top.
I found the original manufacturer and they have this video of the light head
Its a NLTEK Altion


----------



## tincaman (21 Mar 2014)

An update on the above:

It a variant of the NLTEK Altion. It runs at 4.2v, the NLTEK website lists the battery pack at 14.4v
There are other slight variations, the battery pack does not have an on/off switch or the extra leds's on the head for battery charge state.

I would like to run this off a 4-cell pack, but all the packs I have are 8.4v, whats the risk of trying this? Would it be that the driver board accepts an input range of voltage do you think?


----------



## crazyjoe101 (21 Mar 2014)

You can build a 4 cell pack using two two packs wired in parallel. I'm not sure how handy you are with a solder or about the availability of packs or cases though.

Also, my T6 died after about a month so I'm moving on to the spare I ordered, judging by other's reviews of the T6 lights I was just unlucky. The status light is there but the light no longer switches on.


----------



## tincaman (21 Mar 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> You can build a 4 cell pack using two two packs wired in parallel. I'm not sure how handy you are with a solder or about the availability of packs or cases though.



I have most thing I need to do this including a protection PCB but I much prefer the type of pack with removable batteries


----------



## crazyjoe101 (21 Mar 2014)

tincaman said:


> I have most thing I need to do this including a protection PCB but I much prefer the type of pack with removable batteries


There are advantages to charging cells induvidually or in performance matched pairs if I recall correctly, is it something to with that?


----------



## tincaman (21 Mar 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> There are advantages to charging cells induvidually or in performance matched pairs if I recall correctly, is it something to with that?


Yes something like that, every battery pack I have had has had to be disassembled to remove a duff or unbalanced cell, so the idea is to have a pack which can be charged as normal but have the ability to take apart easily and repair. Also you get to choose the quality of the cells you are using.


----------



## stumpy66 (22 Mar 2014)

tincaman said:


> Yes something like that, every battery pack I have had has had to be disassembled to remove a duff or unbalanced cell, so the idea is to have a pack which can be charged as normal but have the ability to take apart easily and repair. Also you get to choose the quality of the cells you are using.


Something like this, i think this is the pack that fossy bought recently http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sola...tery-case-used-for-bike-light/1314568186.html


----------



## tincaman (22 Mar 2014)

stumpy66 said:


> Something like this, i think this is the pack that fossy bought recently http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sola...tery-case-used-for-bike-light/1314568186.html


I have one of those, but the new light unit runs on 4.2v, these packs take 2 or 4 cells to make 8.4v. I was thinking about the risk of trying to run the new light on 8,4v


----------



## Lanzecki (22 Mar 2014)

tincaman said:


> I have one of those, but the new light unit runs on 4.2v, these packs take 2 or 4 cells to make 8.4v. I was thinking about the risk of trying to run the new light on 8,4v


You might get a few seconds before it blows. Don't they do a 2 cell version?

"Compatibility: 2 or 4 pieces 18650 li-ion batteries in any capacity."

There's a fix. The specs say it'll run with 2 batteries. As it's 2 in parallel and 2 in series, it should (don't quote me) take 2 in the right way to give you the 4.2v you want.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (22 Mar 2014)

If that doesn't work, you should be able to find something similar in a true 2 cell version, and solder two of these together in parallel, and stick the protection in series after them. You could glue them bottom to bottom such that the batteries can be removed and then tape the wiring onto the side to keep it insulated.

On another note @tincaman , are you able to compare the above light to one of the generic T6 copies?


----------



## tincaman (22 Mar 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> You might get a few seconds before it blows. Don't they do a 2 cell version?
> 
> "Compatibility: 2 or 4 pieces 18650 li-ion batteries in any capacity."
> 
> There's a fix. The specs say it'll run with 2 batteries. As it's 2 in parallel and 2 in series, it should (don't quote me) take 2 in the right way to give you the 4.2v you want.


Most 4 cell packs are 8.4v 2S2P (2 series 2 parallel) I could make a 4P to get me 4.2v, but I would like a suitable battery holder instead of soldering the pack together. Alternatively source another of the 2 cell 4.2v packs and wire them in parallel with a splitter cable


----------



## Lanzecki (22 Mar 2014)

tincaman said:


> Most 4 cell packs are 8.4v 2S2P (2 series 2 parallel) I could make a 4P to get me 4.2v, but I would like a suitable battery holder instead of soldering the pack together. Alternatively source another of the 2 cell 4.2v packs and wire them in parallel with a splitter cable



Read the specs from that site. It says it'll work with 2 cell. I'm not sure if that'll work 2p or 2s though. Maybe both. Talk about versatile.


----------



## Custom24 (23 Mar 2014)

How do people deal with the power cable being too long if you want to locate the battery pack at the front of the bike?
I'm cautious of having loops in the cable, in the same way as you are supposed to fully unwind an extension lead?
But on the other hand, I couldn't be bothered fiddling around with the soldering iron and risking wrecking the light...


----------



## tincaman (23 Mar 2014)

Don't worry about loops, just do it, try and keep it tidy. There is no electrical reason not to do it


----------



## Origamist (24 Mar 2014)

tincaman said:


> This might be ok, Halfords own brand but the battery pack could be a good one.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141212215493
> 1200 lumens for £20 delivered
> The same seller also has the lower rated Bikehut front lights as well, the 450 lumen one is only £12.99


 
A good find, cheers.

I have just taken a punt on the above. The cut-off looks v good and the foreground illumination is wide and bright. The trade off appears to be a serious lack of throw. I can't imagine it's anywhere near 1200 lumens, but with a Cree XM-L it will have punch as long as its driven reasonably hard. The pulse mode looks good for lit urban situations.

@tincaman how are you finding it? Will it light up the road 30-40 metres ahead on full power? Have you had any probs with the battery pack failing? What's the run time like on high and medium? Sorry for all the questions!

If it's any good, I might buy two and carry a spare battery pack.

Will report back when I've tested it.


----------



## tincaman (24 Mar 2014)

Origamist said:


> @tincaman how are you finding it? Will it light up the road 30-40 metres ahead on full power? Have you had any probs with the battery pack failing? What's the run time like on high and medium? Sorry for all the questions!
> 
> If it's any good, I might buy two and carry a spare battery pack.



Will let you know.


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2014)

tincaman said:


> Most 4 cell packs are 8.4v 2S2P (2 series 2 parallel) I could make a 4P to get me 4.2v, but I would like a suitable battery holder instead of soldering the pack together. Alternatively source another of the 2 cell 4.2v packs and wire them in parallel with a splitter cable


 
You should be OK to use the pack but remember the cells will need to be orientated in the SAME direction. I run two of my packs at 8.4v with two batteries, but in parallel - one +ve up, one -ve up.

Now the packs are designed for two +ve, two -ve at the top, if you ran with 4 cells all the same way, you'd end up with 4.2v but at 10,400 mah 4 x 2600.

Test it with a volt meter first though. Don't run the light at 8.4v, you will blow it.


----------



## Lanzecki (24 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> Now the packs are designed for two +ve, two -ve at the top, if you ran with 4 cells all the same way, you'd end up with 4.2v but at 10,400 mah 4 x 2600.
> 
> Test it with a volt meter first though. Don't run the light at 8.4v, you will blow it.



Sticking batteries (cells) in the wrong way is gonna be bad.

Most likely the pack isn't going to work because of the internal wiring of the pack. It's hard to explain but it's designed to have 2 terminals Positive down and 2 up. Depending on the case you'll end up with the cells being negative to negative (in a wiring sense) and so not giving any voltage. 

My worry that without checking the way the pack is wired could result in the cells being linked short circuit. You'd want to run away if that happened. I'm looking for a previous post I made about battery safety. The modern batterys we use now can be dangerous. Treat with care please. 

Here's a little graphic I made to try and show what's being discussed when people talk about series and parallel. I realise that most people understand it, but anything to help the unsure : (No attempt here to teach Mother to suck eggs)


----------



## Lanzecki (24 Mar 2014)

I got to grips with the search engine (very nice).
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lights-cree-xml-xm-l-t6-u2-etc-thread.117285/post-2872955

To add to that post: 

Damaged should be safely disposed of even if they still work. I'n the early days dropped batterys were known to self combust minutes/hours after damage. 
Use a control circuit. This will stop over charging, and stop the battery draining. Both if these will kill the battery.
Don't Short them out. If you do, Li-ion batteries may suffer thermal runaway and cell rupture in seconds. In extreme cases this can lead to combustion AKA a big bang.

Remember kids, Li-ion cells contain (unlike ni-cad) a flammable electrolyte and are also kept pressurized.


----------



## Custom24 (24 Mar 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> I got to grips with the search engine (very nice).
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lights-cree-xml-xm-l-t6-u2-etc-thread.117285/post-2872955
> 
> To add to that post:
> ...


Is your opinion that the battery packs that come with these Chinese XML T6 lights safe? Do you know if there is a control circuit in the battery pack?


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2014)

there is usually a circuit in the cheap ones, but make sure you tape them up to make more waterproof.


----------



## Lanzecki (24 Mar 2014)

Custom24 said:


> Is your opinion that the battery packs that come with these Chinese XML T6 lights safe? Do you know if there is a control circuit in the battery pack?



The ones I have (came with the lights) do. Generally in the plastic heat shrink packs the control circuit is down the side of the pack. A small bulge if any. The power connector is connected to this not directly to the cells themselves.

Here is a pack I have that's not working (lasts a few mins. Don't know why yet). Unopened on the left showing the cable connected to the circuit on the side. Right showing the opened pack and what the average circuit looks like. It can be felt through the heat shrink.





It's worth noting and as mentioned previously the advertised mah ratings of these cheap chinese battery packs are often .. shall we say exaggerated. Spending a few € more will get a much better rated pack. I don't yet know why this pack doesn't hold a charge, but once I get my charger back I can cycle each battery and see what's up and what the rating is.


----------



## Lanzecki (24 Mar 2014)

Also you can get the circuits separately from the web. So it's possible to make your own safe packs with control circuits. 

Don't solder directly the the battery, get cells with tabs fitted.


----------



## tincaman (31 Mar 2014)

Origamist said:


> A good find, cheers.
> 
> I have just taken a punt on the above. The cut-off looks v good and the foreground illumination is wide and bright. The trade off appears to be a serious lack of throw. I can't imagine it's anywhere near 1200 lumens, but with a Cree XM-L it will have punch as long as its driven reasonably hard. The pulse mode looks good for lit urban situations.
> 
> ...


 
Actually used for the first time this morning, so not sure about run times yet. My commute is pitch dark for about 8 miles before street lights kick in, so what I can can say is that even on the low setting there is plenty of light. You are right that there is not any throw down the road but the design precludes that, what you get is a squarish beam which provides good light for about 20 metres and which probably wont dazzle oncomers. Its a bit weak down by the wheel area but better when you run on med or high. The high will probably be more useful for wet road when there is less light reflection.
I have a T6 torch on the bars as well so that one comes on when I need to throw further down the road, I have fast descents through forest so I need to be able to spot deer in the distance


----------



## Origamist (31 Mar 2014)

tincaman said:


> Actually used for the first time this morning, so not sure about run times yet. My commute is pitch dark for about 8 miles before street lights kick in, so what I can can say is that even on the low setting there is plenty of light. You are right that there is not any throw down the road but the design precludes that, what you get is a squarish beam which provides good light for about 20 metres and which probably wont dazzle oncomers. Its a bit weak down by the wheel area but better when you run on med or high. The high will probably be more useful for wet road when there is less light reflection.
> I have a T6 torch on the bars as well so that one comes on when I need to throw further down the road, I have fast descents through forest so I need to be able to spot deer in the distance


 
Thanks for the update. Mine should be arriving today and I will report back with my findings this week! Stay tuned light/torch fiends...


----------



## Lanzecki (1 Apr 2014)

Charge every 3 months for optimum care.

That said some say every Month, others say don't fully charge, but don't allow them to drop below 40%.. 

Rule of thump, Keep out of sunlight and extreme temps. Don't let them go flat. Personally I'll drop them in a charger every 3 months. 

That said they are a consumable, at best you'll get 3 years out of them.


----------



## Origamist (2 Apr 2014)

Origamist said:


> Thanks for the update. Mine should be arriving today and I will report back with my findings this week! Stay tuned light/torch fiends...



First impressions are v positive... The cut off is clearly defined and I'd be happy on unlit lanes using the medium setting. Will take some pics at the weekend. 

20 quid well spent.


----------



## tincaman (8 Apr 2014)

Origamist said:


> A good find, cheers.
> 
> I have just taken a punt on the above. The cut-off looks v good and the foreground illumination is wide and bright. The trade off appears to be a serious lack of throw. I can't imagine it's anywhere near 1200 lumens, but with a Cree XM-L it will have punch as long as its driven reasonably hard. The pulse mode looks good for lit urban situations.
> 
> ...


 
Just done a runtime test:

On High mode
Ran for 95 mins and the red leds started flashing,
After another 10 minutes it switched to Low,
After another 5 mins I aborted because it was visibly dimmer.

Initial votage 4.1v, final voltage 2.8v

The 2.8v is around the point where I would expect any protection circuit to activate, however as it was so dim I wasn't happy to allow it to go any further
So it looks good for 100 minutes on High, pretty good I thought for a 2 cell battery pack


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Apr 2014)

Hello to all of the electronics buffs on here.

I have one of the solar storm lights mounted on the handlebar (where else) and the battery pack in its pouch fixed to the handlebar stem. the issue I have is that it seems to interfere with my wireless decathlon count 8 computer that is mounted on the handlebar stem. I wrap the excess light cables around the stem also.

can anyone let me into a secret way of preventing such interference? it would be appreciated.

many thanks in advance.


----------



## tincaman (9 Apr 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> Hello to all of the electronics buffs on here.
> 
> I have one of the solar storm lights mounted on the handlebar (where else) and the battery pack in its pouch fixed to the handlebar stem. the issue I have is that it seems to interfere with my wireless decathlon count 8 computer that is mounted on the handlebar stem. I wrap the excess light cables around the stem also.
> 
> ...


 This is very common with wireless computers, you need to keep them apart, try the computer on one side and the light on the other side but mounted under the bars


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Apr 2014)

tincaman said:


> This is very common with wireless computers, you need to keep them apart, try the computer on one side and the light on the other side but mounted under the bars



evening tincaman

thanks for the reply. the light is underslung but the computer is on the stem so I will try your suggestion. thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Custom24 (14 Apr 2014)

Lanzecki said:


> Charge every 3 months for optimum care.
> 
> That said some say every Month, others say don't fully charge, but don't allow them to drop below 40%..
> 
> ...


I just popped a spare set I've had lying in the garage for the last 6 months on charge and they fully charged in about 10 minutes. That would make me think they hold their charge pretty well and maybe there is no point worrying too much about storage? Could be I guess that they are knackered in my case, but they are only 6 months old, so no reason to suspect that.


----------



## Lanzecki (14 Apr 2014)

Quite possibly. You wont know if you've caused any damage until they fail. I.E. if they fail next week. 

But yes, everything I said was the official line. I view them as consumables. They get binned regularly here


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 May 2014)

Someone remind me what/where the bottle cage fitting batteries are? I think one in particular had a battery level indicator, any clues welcome


----------



## Mark1978 (30 Jul 2014)

Sorry to resurrect this thread, but does anyone know if something like this is any good?

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000...ke-Light-Waterproof-Flashlight/814884591.html


----------



## dan_bo (30 Jul 2014)

Mark1978 said:


> Sorry to resurrect this thread, but does anyone know if something like this is any good?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000...ke-Light-Waterproof-Flashlight/814884591.html



That's what i run. Bloody cheap that!


----------



## Mark1978 (30 Jul 2014)

Yeah, cheap. However, I do worry about the quality of the battery pack for that price. Might as well buy a few at that price though


----------



## Mark1978 (30 Jul 2014)

We shall find out in a month or so. I've ordered quite a bit from AE in the past and not had to pay any duty yet. Sellers tend to put "gift" on the package which helps somewhat.


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 Aug 2014)

Just bought another couple of these from Amazon ( shipping from China ) . £12.60 for the two, one of old pair failed last winter so back ups required. As the OP has said these are consumables as the quality is just not there but who cares at 6 quid each nearly. However I`ve also found that a spare battery pack I bought a while back for another project will fit and run a Magicshine rear light which is a bonus, so will be purchasing one of those in the near future.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Sep 2014)

Mark1978 said:


> We shall find out in a month or so. I've ordered quite a bit from AE in the past and not had to pay any duty yet. Sellers tend to put "gift" on the package which helps somewhat.



How did you get on? Is the battery pack any good?


----------



## Mark1978 (9 Sep 2014)

400bhp said:


> How did you get on? Is the battery pack any good?



Well it's flipping bright, thats for sure, although i haven't used it on the bike at all yet as i've not been out in really dark conditions. Battery pack seems ok but havent had to charge it so i dont know if it's going to explode/melt through the floor. Have used it for a couple of hours as a headtorch while doing some work in the loft and it was real useful.

I terms of delivery, took just under 3 weeks with no import duty. Ive been ordering quite a bit in from china and not had to pay duty on anything yet.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Sep 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> Just bought another couple of these from Amazon ( shipping from China ) . £12.60 for the two, one of old pair failed last winter so back ups required. As the OP has said these are consumables as the quality is just not there but who cares at 6 quid each nearly. However I`ve also found that a spare battery pack I bought a while back for another project will fit and run a Magicshine rear light which is a bonus, so will be purchasing one of those in the near future.


 
replying to my own post here, both torches arrived, one was faulty on arrival replacement sent which was not any good at all. They then refused to send another and offered me £2.50 comp for the hassle, however full refund been given now. Going to eat my words now and buy somehting more substantial.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Sep 2014)

My first one, I left on full to test and the torch unit overheated after about 50 mins, not something you normally do, but I thought i had a fully charged battery when i went out the previous evening and it only lasted 25 mins on full hence the test, conclusion was the battery couldn't have been fully charged. So just a word of warning.


----------



## tincaman (10 Sep 2014)

Just received a Jexree Owl, twin XML-U2 just under £20 on Ebay. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281423636522
Feels very solid, heavier than a Solarstorm X2. The things that makes this light different is that each outer ring at the front contains a set of white led's that light up using the left hand switch. These can be on at the same time as the main lights or on their own. They can be on constant or flashing, the flashing mode is extremely distinctive, being a pair of flashing rings.
BTW, this is for the light head only, no battery pack included.
Here is a video taken with my phone, of the outer rings only


----------



## 50000tears (18 Sep 2014)

Made the stupid mistake of buying one of these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREE-XML-...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item2ec3e8eaee

Without appreciating that I now need to buy a battery pack and possible a small top tube bag to pop it in! Can anybody save me from my own stupidity and point me in the right direction the power pack as I can't find what I need anywhere. Either that or or will have to go begging back to the seller!

Please note the light connects by way of USB plug.


----------



## tincaman (18 Sep 2014)

Any mobile phone power bank will work, the higher rated mah ones will be more suitable, although you will have to protect them from the elements


----------



## tincaman (18 Sep 2014)

Look for 6400mah or higher


----------



## 50000tears (18 Sep 2014)

tincaman said:


> Look for 6400mah or higher



Thanks so would something like this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/6400mAh-Por...4v+rechargeable+battery+pack+for+bicyle+light

and this

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-tri-...m_medium=base&utm_campaign=uk&kpid=5360174616

be about right?


----------



## tincaman (18 Sep 2014)

They look good, particularly the Topeak bag, that's a popular choice for carrying a battery on the top tube. The Anker power bank contains two 18650 sized batteries and should give you about 90 minutes Max on high power


----------



## 50000tears (18 Sep 2014)

tincaman said:


> They look good, particularly the Topeak bag, that's a popular choice for carrying a battery on the top tube. The Anker power bank contains two 18650 sized batteries and should give you about 90 minutes Max on high power



Thanks again much appreciated. I expect only to be using the low setting as that is plenty bright enough so hopefully will be good for 2 hour winter rides.


----------



## mynydd (23 Sep 2014)

I've a cree 6, which lasted about two months before the battery stopped charging. If I plug it in the charging light goes green, suggesting full charge, but it doesn't power the torch. Connected to a different battery it works.
Any solutions? Or failing that a source of a compatable battery?
Thanks


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2014)

mynydd said:


> I've a cree 6, which lasted about two months before the battery stopped charging. If I plug it in the charging light goes green, suggesting full charge, but it doesn't power the torch. Connected to a different battery it works.
> Any solutions? Or failing that a source of a compatable battery?
> Thanks


Just buy another one, there are battery packs on ebay if you look, if no one has pointed you in the right direction I will later, in a bit of pain at the mo.


----------



## mynydd (23 Sep 2014)

Thanks, I've just bought another which is how I've found out the torch part was working. Just wondered if there was any solution - so I could have a spare. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2014)

mynydd said:


> Thanks, I've just bought another which is how I've found out the torch part was working. Just wondered if there was any solution - so I could have a spare. Hope you feel better soon


Have look here
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_f...+t6+batter&_nkw=cree+t6+battery+pack&_sacat=0


----------



## mynydd (23 Sep 2014)

Brilliant, thanks


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2014)

@mynydd I goosed a front light last year testing the battery, it overheated on full with no air flow to cool it, I had gone out with what thought a fully charged battery it lasted maybe 20-25 mins mainly on full, as I was on dark lanes, so I got a new light, but both battery packs have lasted, on is two years old and the other nearly a year, not had any problems, however they haven't been fully tested in recent months, but seem to have held a charge well, was out today with one on flashing 15 miles or so no problems, this was the newer one.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (23 Sep 2014)

mynydd said:


> Brilliant, thanks


y.w.

You might also consider this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wide-Angl...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item3ce88f2aed
and this http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/hope-universal-handlebar-mount/rp-prod23533 for a better mount, I was looking for the swivel one I have, but can't seem to find it.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Oct 2014)

Think I have just screwed up. My twin U2 from last year has developed a fault, so decided to get a new x3 U2 decided a UK seller would be best as lithium batteries can be pulled in customs. Found a vendor in Manchester offering second class royal mail delivery. Clicked buy it now. All good. Then when I looked at the seller's profile in more detail noticed that they were registered in China not the UK. Will be interested to see if it turns up by Wednesday or Thursday as estimated.


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Oct 2014)

Update light arrived today. Blindingly bright, new style waterproof battery pack and better connectors and cables than the X2. Can't wait to try it out. For £26 I really can't grumble.


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Update light arrived today. Blindingly bright, new style waterproof battery pack and better connectors and cables than the X2. Can't wait to try it out. For £26 I really can't grumble.



Seller linky ? I'm assuming you got a solarstorm x3 LED


----------



## potsy (16 Oct 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Update light arrived today. Blindingly bright, new style waterproof battery pack and better connectors and cables than the X2. Can't wait to try it out. For £26 I really can't grumble.





fossyant said:


> Seller linky ? I'm assuming you got a solarstorm x3 LED


He's still got a way to go to catch you fossy, no need to panic buy more lights just yet


----------



## tincaman (16 Oct 2014)

Manchester supplier of the X3 on Ebay


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Oct 2014)

tincaman said:


> Manchester supplier of the X3 on Ebay





fossyant said:


> Seller linky ? I'm assuming you got a solarstorm x3 LED



That is the one.


----------



## dee.jay (16 Oct 2014)

I am thinking about buying this: -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/7200Lm-5x...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item5d4bf2b449

Is the charger safe? I'm sure I'd heard about some of them blowing up!


----------



## dee.jay (16 Oct 2014)

Also, this is a long thread, and I'm a bit confused about all the choices!

What are the best lights I can get for road/some cycle path use? I bought a set of Cateye's and compared to these they are really not that bright! (£39 I spent on those too)

Bought those thinking about the safety concerns about these Chinese things.... maybe I need to be.... enlightened


----------



## tincaman (16 Oct 2014)

dee.jay said:


> I am thinking about buying this: -
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/7200Lm-5x...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item5d4bf2b449
> 
> Is the charger safe? I'm sure I'd heard about some of them blowing up!


Having bought many lights over the last 3 years, I would avoid anything with more than 2 led's contained in one head. They generate too much heat, lower the run time and also don't actually give you any more light to play with ( don't be sucked in by the mythical lumen count, its pure marketing lies). Each led has to be driven at a lower current for them all to work together.
Stick to 2 led's and choose a newer version of the XML led, eg. the XML2, in U2 or U3 version
Batteries and chargers are a minefield, don't ever count on getting a good set when you are paying less than £30 for a complete light set. 
If someone links up a light set from Ebay with a sensible set of specs and can say that the battery and charger they were supplied works well and gives a couple of hours run time then consider getting one of those, otherwise it could be a lot of pot luck.
I have personally sorted my battery and charger system by using a holder which takes individual 18650 cells





And then use one of these to charge the cells as required





Now I just purchase the light head itself when I want a new one.


----------



## dee.jay (16 Oct 2014)

I really don't like the pot luck aspect of this. My wife would muller me if I introduced a fire hazard (and rightly so!)


----------



## potsy (16 Oct 2014)

dee.jay said:


> I really don't like the pot luck aspect of this. My wife would muller me if I introduced a fire hazard (and rightly so!)


This is the thing, you could pay £000's for similar light output from one of the reputable makers of lights or take a chance on one of these cheap ones and do what you can to make them safer.
Had no problems with either of my two though I've now got one of the battery packs linked to upthread where you buy your own batteries to go in it, still use the original chargers though.
You can charge the battery packs inside a biscuit tin or something to minimise the damage if they were to catch fire


----------



## dee.jay (16 Oct 2014)

I see, so I could source my own 18650's and charger myself?

I note that those batteries are popular with e-cigarette things too


----------



## potsy (16 Oct 2014)

dee.jay said:


> I see, so I could source my own 18650's and charger myself?



Yes, you then just buy the head unit only, works out a bit expensive but you will have much more reliable kit


----------



## dee.jay (16 Oct 2014)

Well that sounds better 

Though it's just too tempting to spend the same amount and get something reputable off the shelf though.


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2014)

I have quite a few of the Chinese lights. The batteries have been ok, but I've also gone down the route of the pack shown above as well as an Xtar charger.

My favourite light has to be the Yinding 2x U2. It's tiny, well put together and very bright. The solarstorm lights are also good for the money. I have a triple t6 that's only as bright as the double units in reality.

There is a huge choice.


----------



## dee.jay (16 Oct 2014)

I think it's the chargers/batteries are my concern, not the lights themselves. My uncle recommended some Magicshines, which look to be similar to the offerings above, but it's £130.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Oct 2014)

I have a Magicshine MJ808 (£60ish) probably three years old now used on daily commutes in all weathers and it still works fine. When I bought it there was a lot of internet chatter that Magicshine was an unknown Chinese brand and that the battery pack might combust and that to get a reliable light you would need to spend £300 to get a light that bright. I agree that the batteries on the cheap offerings are going to be hit and miss but as many on here have done you can always make your own packs up. I suspect Solarstorm will be the next Magicshine.


----------



## dee.jay (16 Oct 2014)

I like the Torchy ones - are they decent?


----------



## PpPete (16 Oct 2014)

I've had T6 & U2 torches, chargers & 18650 batteries from Torchy.
He's very reliable and replaces stuff without quibble if a problem.

Not tried the separate battery pack lights though.


----------



## dee.jay (16 Oct 2014)

Torn between the Oriole and Fluxient Mini - Both £40, the Fluxient obviously more convenient, but more power with the Oriole. Hmmmm.


----------



## dee.jay (16 Oct 2014)

OK ordered the Oriole - 2 x Cree should light the way adequately and am now looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## tincaman (16 Oct 2014)

dee.jay said:


> OK ordered the Oriole - 2 x Cree should light the way adequately and am now looking forward to receiving it.


You will good to go with that one, you will also get a good charger and battery pack


----------



## crazyjoe101 (16 Oct 2014)

I've skim read quite far back into this thread looking for information about battery packs and as far as I can tell I want a waterproof case to store 4 18650s in a 2 series 2 parallel configuration to get the voltage the light needs (I will be running a single T6) and x2 the mAh of one of the induvidual single cells used.
I can solder and shorten cables so that's not a problem. The problem I'm having is that I can't seem to find any waterproof cases, could someone point me towards a site or tell me which terms to search for? It sounds stupid but I've tried nearly every combination of '18650' 'battery' 'waterproof' 'case' 'pack' 'holder' that I can think of and I can't see anything similar to what other people have used in this thread...

Thanks.


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2014)

The Torchy ones are a little dearer, but he does offer reliability and he is a good ebay seller.


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> I've skim read quite far back into this thread looking for information about battery packs and as far as I can tell I want a waterproof case to store 4 18650s in a 2 series 2 parallel configuration to get the voltage the light needs (I will be running a single T6) and x2 the mAh of one of the induvidual single cells used.
> I can solder and shorten cables so that's not a problem. The problem I'm having is that I can't seem to find any waterproof cases, could someone point me towards a site or tell me which terms to search for? It sounds stupid but I've tried nearly every combination of '18650' 'battery' 'waterproof' 'case' 'pack' 'holder' that I can think of and I can't see anything similar to what other people have used in this thread...
> 
> Thanks.



Search for pannovo battery case. I'll have a look. I bought a job lot last year direct from China.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (16 Oct 2014)

fossyant said:


> Search for pannovo battery case. I'll have a look. I bought a job lot last year direct from China.



Thanks fossyant! I googled the name and immediately a few options came up, this being the first:
http://www.dx.com/p/pannovo-b-c04-w...-case-for-bike-lamp-black-254957#.VD_9-xZNLBE
It looks like it gives the correct 2S2P settup so that's great.
I'm going to choose some 18650s later and a seperare charger. I noticed that the highest capacity (~3400) 18650s on Torchy's ebay are unprotected. I'm hesitant to get those as I can see myself over-discharging them, I might look around for some protected 3,000mAh+ cells or get some slightly lower protected ones since I'm only driving one T6. I can keep the stock charger to reset the protected cells should I ever trip them.
EDIT: I've just spotted the lack of stock on the first two Google links so I'll have to do some further searching, I know what I'm looking for now though so that's good.


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2014)

I have some protected Senybor cells at 2800 and the 3400 unprotected panasonics from Torchy. Not had any issues.

You can charge these packs with a standard charger you get with these lights, or a stand alone charger like Xtar.

That is the correct pack. Think I got mine via Aliexpress. There were sellers on ebay with these packs, but not seen any recently


----------



## dee.jay (16 Oct 2014)

tincaman said:


> You will good to go with that one, you will also get a good charger and battery pack



That's what I was after, thanks!

Looking forward to that now. Not sure what I'll do with my Cateye - just use it as a strobe I suppose or Retire it (only a few weeks old... lol)


----------



## dee.jay (16 Oct 2014)

fossyant said:


> The Torchy ones are a little dearer, but he does offer reliability and he is a good ebay seller.



I am always happy to pay a little more just for that. I could have bought other ones for £20-£25 but I'm happy to pay £40 to know what I've bought will work and not burn my house down


----------



## potsy (16 Oct 2014)

dee.jay said:


> Not sure what I'll do with my Cateye


Keep it as a backup, that's what I've done with my Moon 500 that was previously my favourite light.


----------



## dee.jay (16 Oct 2014)

Yeah good thinking - will chuck it in my bag


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2014)

I would strongly suggest folks go and check out C and B Seen's web site.

They have their new City Slicker lights in. USB rechargeable and self contained batteries. I use their older rear lights, that kick out an immense amount of light. £105 for both lights !


http://www.candb-seen.co.uk/bikehead-lights/city-slicker-series-front.html


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2014)

Oh and for a battery case for 18650s they also have a two cell case if you can't find the Pannovo cases

http://www.candb-seen.co.uk/newfor2014/helmet-battery-pack.html


----------



## dee.jay (16 Oct 2014)

Ooh helmet mounted.. Might go for one of those and a Fluxient mini but I honestly think the Oriole will be sufficient.


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2014)

For the better quality rubber coated battery packs, 7dayshop have them for £7.99 or £6.99 for two or more. These will be far more reliable than the ebay ones.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Oct 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> Thanks fossyant! I googled the name and immediately a few options came up, this being the first:
> http://www.dx.com/p/pannovo-b-c04-w...-case-for-bike-lamp-black-254957#.VD_9-xZNLBE
> It looks like it gives the correct 2S2P settup so that's great.
> I'm going to choose some 18650s later and a seperare charger. I noticed that the highest capacity (~3400) 18650s on Torchy's ebay are unprotected. I'm hesitant to get those as I can see myself over-discharging them, I might look around for some protected 3,000mAh+ cells or get some slightly lower protected ones since I'm only driving one T6. I can keep the stock charger to reset the protected cells should I ever trip them.
> EDIT: I've just spotted the lack of stock on the first two Google links so I'll have to do some further searching, I know what I'm looking for now though so that's good.



If you find one could you let peeps on here know. I've been looking but to no avail.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (16 Oct 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion fossyant, but two of those are a bit steep for the money and time for wiring them. I've found the case for sale on an American site here:
http://www.dxsoul.com/product/panno...se-for-bike-lamp-black-901254957#.VEAlsBZNLBE

The option to add to cart is greyed out for me, possibly because they don't post to the UK, possibly because they're out of stock. I'm going to get an American friend to see if they have the option to order, and IF they're willing to, buy and post to me. If anyone else is interested I would be happy to add to the order and divvy the postage cost, a bit like what fossyant did.
But don't get your hopes up, there are a lot of ifs. Alternatively, we may be able to do another 'bulk' order from China?


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2014)

I'm struggling to locate any of the cases at the minute.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (16 Oct 2014)

I have an American friend who is happy to relay them to me if I order them to her address! I'm going to hold off for a while to let anyone who wants one let me know. In the meatime I'll get an estimate for postage. @400bhp


----------



## wanda2010 (16 Oct 2014)

@crazyjoe101 Once again I'm blaming Fossyant . Put me down for one please!


----------



## Kevoffthetee (16 Oct 2014)

tincaman said:


> Manchester supplier of the X3 on Ebay



how has everyone found the solar storm x3? or are there better out there for the money? I'm starting my commutes next week so want to sort before the clock change.

cheers, Kev


----------



## 400bhp (16 Oct 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion fossyant, but two of those are a bit steep for the money and time for wiring them. I've found the case for sale on an American site here:
> http://www.dxsoul.com/product/panno...se-for-bike-lamp-black-901254957#.VEAlsBZNLBE
> 
> The option to add to cart is greyed out for me, possibly because they don't post to the UK, possibly because they're out of stock. I'm going to get an American friend to see if they have the option to order, and IF they're willing to, buy and post to me. If anyone else is interested I would be happy to add to the order and divvy the postage cost, a bit like what fossyant did.
> But don't get your hopes up, there are a lot of ifs. Alternatively, we may be able to do another 'bulk' order from China?



sold out fella Says so in the top corner of the picture.


----------



## mythste (17 Oct 2014)

Kevoffthetee said:


> how has everyone found the solar storm x3? or are there better out there for the money? I'm starting my commutes next week so want to sort before the clock change.
> 
> cheers, Kev


 
I've just ordered one. About 4 miles of my commute is pitch black and I've been struggling with 2 cheap bikehut lights - frequently getting that "riding into the abyss" feeling!

I'll let you know how I get on. I would have punted for a more reliable set if the journey was longer but I don't think I'll be doing huge miles in the dark so for that price, it was worth a crack.


----------



## dee.jay (17 Oct 2014)

Yeah be careful with the battery charger and battery pack.

I had the same problem as you though - I'd carefully planned my route to work, even tested it. I totally forgot to factor in that at 545am its bloody dark and I came across a few unlit paths which did make me nervous initially but I just take my time. Hopefully my Orioles will alleviate my concerns about night travel. It's only going to get darker now and I only travel around 7am or 7pm (12 hour shift worker)


----------



## mythste (17 Oct 2014)

I think this has been asked but im struggling to get a solid result, as a replacement charger, what is the safest/most reliable/cheapest option for someone that hasnt looked at a circuit schematic since GCSE physics?


----------



## dee.jay (17 Oct 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Intellichar...3543192&sr=8-3&keywords=18650+battery+charger

The Nitecore one appears to be popular in this thread.

Check out http://www.torchythebatteryboy.com/p/18650-batteries-chargers.html

There is a section towards the bottom: -

18650 Battery chargers
Xtar, Ultrafire and Trustfire chargers have been found to be better quality than others on the market so far. Internal fusing, good separation between 240v and DC sides, 3 pin plug and CE marked. Xtar even sent copies of their CE certification.
However, just because a charger has a CE mark and a 3 pin plug is no guarantee of quality, or safety. I suspect that Chinese manufacturers will apply the CE mark to their product whether they have achieved the standard or not.


----------



## mythste (17 Oct 2014)

thanks for that @dee.jay - That's really useful.

Second question (again, I think answered so do forgive me!) Would it be possible to replace the battery pack in its entirety with a USB recharchable option or would it not have the sufficient oomph (technical term where I come from).


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2014)

dee.jay said:


> It's only going to get darker now and I only travel around 7am or 7pm (12 hour shift worker)


Same here, dark now there and back for the next few months hence the need for some decent output.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Oct 2014)

New American TV Series

Lumen Wars, When Cycle Commuters Go Bad! Now showing on Dave.


----------



## tincaman (17 Oct 2014)

mythste said:


> thanks for that @dee.jay - That's really useful.
> 
> Second question (again, I think answered so do forgive me!) Would it be possible to replace the battery pack in its entirety with a USB recharchable option or would it not have the sufficient oomph (technical term where I come from).


Most USB packs are limited to 1A and also the USB connection is not waterproof or resistant, and its also 5v, most packs are 8.4v


----------



## dee.jay (17 Oct 2014)

tincaman said:


> Most USB packs are limited to 1A and also the USB connection is not waterproof or resistant, and its also 5v, most packs are 8.4v



Another reason I went for the Oriole - we tend to get very heavy rain here in South Wales so decided to go for the battery pack that can be submerged...


----------



## crazyjoe101 (17 Oct 2014)

400bhp said:


> sold out fella Says so in the top corner of the picture.



Argh, sorry. I overlooked it because it let my American friend 'add to basket', stupid website.


----------



## stumpy66 (18 Oct 2014)

Anyone know if the the packs with the threaded connectors will still work with the non threaded push fit type on the cree t6 lights?


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2014)

For chargers the most reliable are genuine magicshine ones, the one which has a mains lead then charger pack then a charge lead. You could also order from c&b seen as well - UK based seller so have approved chargers.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (18 Oct 2014)

I've found this:
http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Solarstorm-BC-1-rechargeable-water-proof_1319153248.html

There are a whole load of horror stories about suppliers on alibaba, but this supplier is in their second year of being a gold supplier, and they allow Escrow payment, which means they do not get the payment until the goods are recieved by the seller.


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Oct 2014)

If the connectors are the same size you should be able to interchange battery packs. However the seal will not be as water resistant.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (18 Oct 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> If the connectors are the same size you should be able to interchange battery packs. However the seal will not be as water resistant.


I'm more posting with reference to the supplier, I'm fairly sure this battery pack is the same one which fossyant pointed me towards, just with a different name.


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Oct 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> I'm more posting with reference to the supplier, I'm fairly sure this battery pack is the same one which fossyant pointed me towards, just with a different name.


I was answering @stumpy66 post lol.


----------



## tincaman (18 Oct 2014)

stumpy66 said:


> Anyone know if the the packs with the threaded connectors will still work with the non threaded push fit type on the cree t6 lights?


Yes they will still push together, the screwed sleeve will also push over the top of the connection to make a firmer hold, not sure it will be waterproof though. I make sure that my connection is inside something else like a top tube bag


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Oct 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> I'm more posting with reference to the supplier, I'm fairly sure this battery pack is the same one which fossyant pointed me towards, just with a different name.



Looks identical to me.


----------



## stumpy66 (18 Oct 2014)

tincaman said:


> Yes they will still push together, the screwed sleeve will also push over the top of the connection to make a firmer hold, not sure it will be waterproof though. I make sure that my connection is inside something else like a top tube bag


Cheers


----------



## stumpy66 (18 Oct 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> I've found this:
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Solarstorm-BC-1-rechargeable-water-proof_1319153248.html
> 
> There are a whole load of horror stories about suppliers on alibaba, but this supplier is in their second year of being a gold supplier, and they allow Escrow payment, which means they do not get the payment until the goods are recieved by the seller.


Minimum order of five


----------



## crazyjoe101 (18 Oct 2014)

stumpy66 said:


> Minimum order of five



I'm sure there are four others here who would have one . I'm just not 100% sure about the seller. I'm just going to check they can supply 5 of them.
EDIT: I sent a request for up to date cost info for a 5 pc order. This should tell us if they can/will suply 5, and if so, how much for.


----------



## stumpy66 (18 Oct 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> I'm sure there are four others here who would have one . I'm just not 100% sure about the seller. I'm just going to check they can supply 5 of them.
> EDIT: I sent a request for up to date cost info for a 5 pc order. This should tell us if they can/will suply 5, and if so, how much for.


Yeah I would take one


----------



## 400bhp (18 Oct 2014)

I'd have one too.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (18 Oct 2014)

Don't worry guys, if I make an order I'll read back a few pages and check who wanted one. I'll also give it a few days for people to see.

To be honest though, I'm not getting my hopes up. IF the supplier has them available, and IF they'll ship 5/10 pcs, and IF they're a reasonable price, then we can get exited.
There's then another if concerning whether they'll actually show up - or show up in time for winter. The seller uses a system where they won't get paid until I confirm the order's arrived though, so assuming they'll sell a small quantity (5/10pc) the rest *should* go smoothly.


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2014)

I ordered 10 last time. Don't forget to add in about £18 for customs clearance. FedEx billed me a couple of weeks after delivery after I had sent them out. UK postage is about £2.40 each as well.


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2014)

Thats the same company I used last year. They are the main solarstorm manufacturer.Happy to take one as well if you need the numbers


----------



## potsy (19 Oct 2014)

That reminds me, I still have a spare from when I bought one with my Solarstorm, need to get some decent batteries for it.
What are the highest capacity, think I have 2600s in my other one.?


----------



## tincaman (19 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> That reminds me, I still have a spare from when I bought one with my Solarstorm, need to get some decent batteries for it.
> What are the highest capacity, think I have 2600s in my other one.?


Try
Panasonic NCR18650BD 3200mAh


----------



## crazyjoe101 (19 Oct 2014)

fossyant said:


> Thats the same company I used last year. They are the main solarstorm manufacturer.Happy to take one as well if you need the numbers



That's great, I think 10 would cover everyone. Depending on cost and my finances I might get 15 and hold some.
EDIT: No response on pricing yet.


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2014)

potsy said:


> That reminds me, I still have a spare from when I bought one with my Solarstorm, need to get some decent batteries for it.
> What are the highest capacity, think I have 2600s in my other one.?



3400 panasonics. I have some, they aren't cheap for protected cells


----------



## GJT (19 Oct 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> That's great, I think 10 would cover everyone. Depending on cost and my finances I might get 15 and hold some.
> EDIT: No response on pricing yet.


Could you put me down for one too please. Do they come with the fabric holder with velcro strap?


----------



## crazyjoe101 (19 Oct 2014)

GJT said:


> Could you put me down for one too please. Do they come with the fabric holder with velcro strap?


If the order goes through then you're on the list. I've just realised it's the weekend so the lack of response isn't surprising.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (19 Oct 2014)

If not too late could I be put down for two please? Or one? @crazyjoe101


----------



## crazyjoe101 (19 Oct 2014)

OK, so far the following people want one:

@wanda2010 
@400bhp
@stumpy66
@fossyant
@GJT
@Tail End Charlie
Tail End Charlie
myself
myself

That's 9 so far, if I've forgotten you, give me a shout.
@GJT I think they do come with a bag but I can't be sure:
http://blackshadow.en.alibaba.com/p...on_battery_pack_case_used_for_bike_light.html


----------



## GJT (20 Oct 2014)

@GJT I think they do come with a bag but I can't be sure:

Hopefully it'll fit in my existing bag if it doesn't. It shows one in the pic on the link, but then again it shows a light too


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 Oct 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> OK, so far the following people want one:
> 
> @wanda2010
> @400bhp
> ...



Hello @crazyjoe101, can you put me down for one too please?


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2014)

May just have ordered a Solarstorm XT40.


----------



## wanda2010 (20 Oct 2014)

Might be time to reopen the Lightbuyers Anonymous clinic


----------



## crazyjoe101 (20 Oct 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> Hello @crazyjoe101, can you put me down for one too please?



wanda2010 
400bhp
stumpy66
fossyant
GJT
Tail End Charlie
Tail End Charlie
uphillstruggler
myself
myself

10 pcs


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 Oct 2014)

C


crazyjoe101 said:


> wanda2010
> 400bhp
> stumpy66
> fossyant
> ...



Cheers


----------



## crazyjoe101 (21 Oct 2014)

Hi guys, some mixxed news from the supplier:

"Dear crazyjoe101, 
Thanks for your inquiry of our water proof battery case BC-1.
Our BC-1 battery case has been out of production, we are developing new model instead. New battery case will be available after one to two month. I will notice you then.
Yours sincerely,
(Name)"

I'm sorry for getting your hopes up. If the new battery pack is reasonably priced and I have the cash, I'll still do a group order.


----------



## stumpy66 (21 Oct 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> Hi guys, some mixxed news from the supplier:
> 
> "Dear crazyjoe101,
> Thanks for your inquiry of our water proof battery case BC-1.
> ...


Thanks anyway


----------



## GJT (21 Oct 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> Hi guys, some mixxed news from the supplier:
> 
> "Dear crazyjoe101,
> Thanks for your inquiry of our water proof battery case BC-1.
> ...


No worries- thanks for trying. See what happens in a couple of months


----------



## stumpy66 (21 Oct 2014)

Saw this on aliexpress 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rech...50-Battery-Box-for-Bike-Light/1628382152.html


----------



## Hacienda71 (21 Oct 2014)

If you want a waterproof holder, why don't you just put a plastic bag around the battery holder and secure with a rubber band around the cable.


----------



## Drago (21 Oct 2014)

I stretched a length of inner tube round mine and sealed the ends tightly with cable ties. Thus wrapped I was able to conceal them under the seat out the way, with a big fat cable tie to be sure it does nae slip.


----------



## GJT (21 Oct 2014)

stumpy66 said:


> Saw this on aliexpress
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rech...50-Battery-Box-for-Bike-Light/1628382152.html


Hard to tell off pictures if the connector is the screw type for Solarstorm like the others we've been looking at.
Only 50p less for bulk buying, so anyone who wants one may as well just buy their own. I'll try to find out re connector


----------



## stumpy66 (21 Oct 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> If you want a waterproof holder, why don't you just put a plastic bag around the battery holder and secure with a rubber band around the cable.


It's not just it being waterproof, it's more about getting decent battery's that can be charged individually witha decent charger without anything going on fire


----------



## stumpy66 (21 Oct 2014)

GJT said:


> Hard to tell off pictures if the connector is the screw type for Solarstorm like the others we've been looking at.
> Only 50p less for bulk buying, so anyone who wants one may as well just buy their own. I'll try to find out re connector


Yeah that's what I was thinking


----------



## tincaman (22 Oct 2014)

Pic


GJT said:


> Hard to tell off pictures if the connector is the screw type for Solarstorm like the others we've been looking at.
> Only 50p less for bulk buying, so anyone who wants one may as well just buy their own. I'll try to find out re connector


Pictures aren't great, but looking at the shading I would say it has a screw connector, as per normal


----------



## 400bhp (22 Oct 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> If you want a waterproof holder, why don't you just put a plastic bag around the battery holder and secure with a rubber band around the cable.



Peasant.


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Oct 2014)

400bhp said:


> Peasant.


Shut it you tart


----------



## crazyjoe101 (22 Oct 2014)

stumpy66 said:


> Saw this on aliexpress
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rech...50-Battery-Box-for-Bike-Light/1628382152.html


Thanks for the link, I've just ordered two, which is stupid really considering how I'm not going to run them in parallel and how I could add a second one when the new design comes out...


----------



## mythste (24 Oct 2014)

So...

Recieved my SolarStorm X3 this morning. First Imperssions? Surprisingly well machined bit of kit. Looks classier than I expected and also weighs less. Lenses are clean and battery came fully charged (I don't know why, but batteries coming charged gives me extra peace of mind!).

Upon inspection, the battery unit looks a little different to those that I've seen pictures of so far, its a thick rubber around them which extends a little way up the chord as opposed to the shrink wrap style ive seen elsewhere. 
I'll try and grab some pictures when I get home.

Oh, and its BRIGHT. In a small room, pointed at the ceiling it does the same job as 4 40watt halogens...


----------



## Kevoffthetee (25 Oct 2014)

I've read good and bad reviews about batteries. How long do the batteries last on everyone's x2/x3?


----------



## Kevoffthetee (30 Oct 2014)

6600 lumens in the woods


----------



## stumpy66 (30 Oct 2014)

Kevoffthetee said:


> I've read good and bad reviews about batteries. How long do the batteries last on everyone's x2/x3?


I did a 1 1/2hr run last night with my x2 on full power and the battery only went down by one bar, that was with the battery that came with it


----------



## Hacienda71 (31 Oct 2014)

I have just tested my X3 battery to shut down. It lasted for circa 1 hr 15 on full power then 5 mins on minimum and then total blackout. Will try it on medium next time and see how it compares.


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2014)

Kevoffthetee said:


> 6600 lumens in the woods



It's not 6600 lumens. You get about 600 lumen from each LED maximum in real life, but not all are fully driven. An X3 will be something like 1500 lumen, an X2 about 1200 and the XT40 (4 LED's 1800-2000). A single LED T6/U2 is 600-800 in real terms.

Most of the cheap battery packs are about 3000mah (2 x 1500 batteries x 2 in series) or 4400 if lucky, so if a 3 LED is typically pulling 1 amp per LED then the 3000 pack will last an hour on full.

Sorting yourself out with a pack, then the batteries you buy are 2600 to 3400 each, so a capacity of 5200 to 6800. These manufacturers quote 6000mah when it's half that, 4 x1500 batteries aren't 6000 as they are wired 2 x series 2 x parallel. Each battery is 3.7/4.2v so you need two in parallel to get the 7.2/8.4 voltage for the lights, and 2 in series for the capacity.


----------



## tincaman (5 Nov 2014)

A new Pannovo case has popped up on Dx.com. It also offers USB output at 8.4v! (Standard USB is 5v) I woudn't connect that to my phone!





1. Can be placed in four 18650 batteries to power bicycle lights. Supports rain riding, can not be used for diving.
2 .Can provide charge for mobile phones and other mobile devices..
3. Output voltage: 8.4V, input voltage: 8.4V; Standard 5.5DC connector (5.5mm x 2.1mm), USB Output: Max. = 2A; DC Output: MAax. = 8A.
4 With a power display


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2014)

Ooh power display....


----------



## Andy clarke (6 Nov 2014)

Can anyone put me onto a good mount for the t6 XML, I bought a swivel mount on eBay once, can't find the link the rubber band I have is useless!!!


----------



## stumpy66 (6 Nov 2014)

I use the hope light mount on my x2, works atreat . You'll need a slightly longer bolt to account for the thicker mount 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/hope-universal-handlebar-mount/rp-prod23533


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2014)

C&BSeen also sell their own branded Hope mount. Comes with the longer bolt.


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2014)

http://www.dx.com/p/pannovo-b-c18-w...e-light-cell-phones-black-355547#.VFvqnIjfWrU

Working link for the battery case


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Update light arrived today. Blindingly bright, new style waterproof battery pack and better connectors and cables than the X2. Can't wait to try it out. For £26 I really can't grumble.


Seeing as I'm falling behind in the Manc bike lights arms race (especially now my original T6 has just failed) I have just ordered one of the X3 Solarstorms to catch up 
Will see how it compares to the X2 and maybe buy some more powerful batteries to put in my spare ©fossypack


----------



## Andrew Br (9 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> I ordered 10 last time. Don't forget to add in about £18 for customs clearance. FedEx billed me a couple of weeks after delivery after I had sent them out. UK postage is about £2.40 each as well.



fossy,
PM me bank account details and the amount and I'll send some money over. I've always thought that someone who organises a group buy shouldn't be out of pocket.

FWIW, the battery pack is working brilliantly and I used it to light the night (hello trees, hello sky), on the FNRttC yesterday.
Wanda2010 was on the ride but she didn't fess up about further purchases ...............

Now, I must remember not to read this thread again in case I accidentally end up buying _yet another_ light.


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> fossy,
> PM me bank account details and the amount and I'll send some money over. I've always thought that someone who organises a group buy shouldn't be out of pocket.
> 
> FWIW, the battery pack is working brilliantly and I used it to light the night (hello trees, hello sky), on the FNRttC yesterday.
> ...



I didn't end up out of pocket, luckily just covered everything.


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Nov 2014)

@Andrew Br 

I've managed to resist so far, although I have pulled the trigger on a battery case. Fossy posted the 'working link' upthread so I'm blaming him for making me need it for the 4x 18650 batteries I already have.


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> @Andrew Br
> 
> I've managed to resist so far, although I have pulled the trigger on a battery case. Fossy posted the 'working link' upthread so I'm blaming him for making me need it for the 4x 18650 batteries I already have.


Can you give us an updated list of your lights wanda?


----------



## Andrew Br (9 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Can you give us an updated list of your lights wanda?



She may be some time ..........


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Nov 2014)

It's a very short list. So there!

1 x Hope Vision 1
2 x T6
1 x x2 Solarstorm
1 Magicshine clone with waterbottle sized battery pack
1 x Knogg blinky

See! Quite a modest collection


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> It's a very short list. So there!
> 
> 1 x Hope Vision 1
> 2 x T6
> ...


Pah!! Is that all you've got?

1 T6
1 X3 Solarstorm
1 X2 Solarstorm
2 x Moon 500's
2 x Hope 1's
3 Smart 25 lux
1 Lezyne 500 lumen


----------



## Scoosh (9 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Pah!! Is that all you've got?
> 
> 1 T6
> 1 X3 Solarstorm
> ...


You spend more on your lights than your bikes ??? 




[Oops - now we'll get the list of bikes ... ]


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2014)

Scoosh said:


> You spend more on your lights than your bikes ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an addiction Scoosh, it's all down to this thread and Fossy's bad influence


----------



## Scoosh (9 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> It's an addiction Scoosh, it's all down to this thread and Fossy's bad influence


That's fine- I'll know where to come for any lights I might need - "Potsy's Used Lights Mart" !


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2014)

Oops..

2 x Hope 1s (main commuting lights)
Yinding x2 U2 (lovely little light)
Solarstorm XT40 (4 LEDs)
Solarstorm X2
Triple T6 
Magicshine MJ808E
Clone T6
Dinky U2 with a halo - crap let in rain, did have two
various backups

2x Trustfire 501b U2 torches
3xPannovo battery cases

Rears
2x C&B seen 500s
2x Magicshine 818

Various other smart lights, Phaart beeps etc.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Pah!! Is that all you've got?
> 
> 1 T6
> 1 X3 Solarstorm
> ...


I can feel myself being sucked into this by the recent excitement of @potsy by the arrival of his latest purchase. I will have to get him to show me his next time we meet in the bike shed


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I can feel myself being sucked into this by the recent excitement of @potsy by the arrival of his latest purchase. I will have to get him to show me his next time we meet in the bike shed


It's a slippery slope skolly, and you know you don't like tat on your bike


----------



## mythste (10 Nov 2014)

bit of an update!

Been using the X3 for a couple of sub 30 minute sprints as I'm not man enough to brave this weather for much longer than that at the moment! Very bright, still trying to work out the best balance of downward tilt to avoid dazzling oncomers and making sure I can still see fallen branches and potholes in the middle distance. Battery tends to last about 5 or 6 of these short hops before needing a charge, mainly used on low.

Oh, and riding in rain with this thing on full is interesting, I get dazzled by the reflection in the raindrops if I'm not careful!


----------



## I like Skol (10 Nov 2014)

mythste said:


> Oh, and riding in rain with this thing on full is interesting, I get dazzled by the reflection in the raindrops if I'm not careful!


Been there, done that! 

I was part of the 4x4 lights arms race program before every other 4x4 had a rack of roof mounted spotlights as a fashion statement.... 

8 x 55W spots were great for picking your way around an off-road course at night (competitive events, not poaching!) or negotiating twisty country lanes out in the sticks. The down side was that if there was any moisture in the air there would be a definite diffusion haze and once it was raining it was far more effective to turn a few off and run less power output.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Nov 2014)

Damn, I think I'm in!

Can you experienced light gurus tell me if THIS is the real McCoy?

At only £15 delivered (or I can click & collect from Argos????) it is a cheap gamble and from what I have read in a few minutes googling it suggests it is the current U2 LED that has replaced the T6 version? Am I right, please 'enlighten' me


----------



## Cubist (10 Nov 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Damn, I think I'm in!
> 
> Can you experienced light gurus tell me if THIS is the real McCoy?
> 
> At only £15 delivered (or I can click & collect from Argos????) it is a cheap gamble and from what I have read in a few minutes googling it suggests it is the current U2 LED that has replaced the T6 version? Am I right, please 'enlighten' me


Yep, looks Kosher. Not much of a gamble at £15 to be fair!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Nov 2014)

I like Skol said:


> At only £15 delivered


 
That's not the price for one of the lights. You have to select your option from the drop-down list. The light is £28.99 (head only).

GC


----------



## Cubist (10 Nov 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> That's not the price for one of the lights. You have to select your option from the drop-down list. The light is £28.99 (head only).
> 
> GC


Well spotted. . I think though that the £28.99 includes a battery. The £15.99 is for a spare.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Nov 2014)

Cubist said:


> Well spotted. . I think though that the £28.99 includes a battery. The £15.99 is for a spare.


 
You're right, the battery is included for that price. That's not such a bad deal then.

GC


----------



## I like Skol (10 Nov 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> That's not the price for one of the lights. You have to select your option from the drop-down list.
> 
> GC


Oops .

Just sending a query to a seller to confirm what they are including in their £18 LISTING


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Nov 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Oops .
> 
> Just sending a query to a seller to confirm what they are including in their £18 LISTING


 
The description says:
_Package Contents:
1x 2 CREE XM-L U2 LED Rechargeable Headlamp Bicycle Light
2x Rubber ring for installation
1x 8.4V 6400mAh Battery Pack
1 x charger_​ 
GC


----------



## I like Skol (10 Nov 2014)

glasgowcyclist said:


> The description says:
> _Package Contents:
> 1x 2 CREE XM-L U2 LED Rechargeable Headlamp Bicycle Light
> 2x Rubber ring for installation
> ...


I know, but they then suggest you can buy the battery & battery holder separately. The problem is that you are quite right, the listing does say the package is as above but it appears English may not be the sellers first language so I think it is wise to check because I would be bl00dy annoyed if just the lamp turned up without a battery!


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Damn, I think I'm in!


Another one comes in from the cold, we get them all in the end


----------



## tincaman (10 Nov 2014)

The problem now with the Solarstorm X2's is that there are so many knock-offs of the original that the internals can vary greatly.

There have been many complaints about inadequate heat-sinking, and poor driver boards. Some are being driven at quite low currents so whilst you will get longer runtimes on the generally poor batteries supplied, the lumen count has been decreased. This you would not realise unless you had another for direct comparison


----------



## potsy (11 Nov 2014)

My X3 has just arrived 

Come on wanda you are falling behind


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Nov 2014)

Get thee way behind me. I will not yield to temptation!


----------



## I like Skol (13 Nov 2014)

My X2 has arrived. £18 delivered and I am pleased to say it is a SolarStorm branded item so at least appears to be the real deal. Came complete with battery, charger and battery holster. Looking forward to trying it out


----------



## potsy (13 Nov 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> Get thee way behind me. I will not yield to temptation!


Sure you said that last time


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2014)

Must say, riding the Fallowfield Loop, you do need good lights. Yes you can see another cyclist from miles away, but the ped and his none reflective dog, does need the lights, until you can knock them off as they are near you. 

Cats are easy to spot miles off. Mr Fox is like a dog, so mega lumens makes them move off. My first fox spot on the Fallowfield loop tonight,


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Sure you said that last time




So cruel to remind me of my failings


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Nov 2014)

@potsy How are you finding the X3?


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> @potsy How are you finding the X3?


Not used it yet, just fitted it to the cx bike and tested it works.

Might stick it on the other bike next to the X2 to blind skolly in the morning


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> Not used it yet, just fitted it to the cx bike and tested it works.
> 
> Might stick it on the other bike next to the X2 to blind skolly in the morning


Stick on a couple of T6's as well that should sort him out


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Stick on a couple of T6's as well that should sort him out


Funnily enough I have one in my locker for spare 

Anyway he has his miserly X2 on this morning, could hardly see it


----------



## format (14 Nov 2014)

Got an XML T6 in the mail yesterday, it came with a headband & headband mount, a bar mount, a charger, a battery, and a wee rear light (which, for free, is a pretty good wee light with some good flashing patterns)

Sadly the bar mount is too thin for my road bike bars, but for £18 I can't really complain.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (14 Nov 2014)

format said:


> Got an XML T6 in the mail yesterday, it came with a headband & headband mount, a bar mount, a charger, a battery, and a wee rear light (which, for free, is a pretty good wee light with some good flashing patterns)
> 
> Sadly the bar mount is too thin for my road bike bars, but for £18 I can't really complain.



The poor mounting is one of my main gripes with the light, on the last page or the page before a kind user pasted a link to a universal mount you could use, I'd relink but it's a bit of a faff on the mobile.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Nov 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Stick on a couple of T6's as well that should sort him out


 I don't need 'sorting out'. It's Potsy that keeps ducking rides even though he has superior lights 

This mornings mud fest night time off-road commute was a revelation. New light I likey!


----------



## Hacienda71 (14 Nov 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I don't need 'sorting out'. It's Potsy that keeps ducking rides even though he has superior lights
> 
> This mornings mud fest night time off-road commute was a revelation. New light I likey!


I think he needs to test his lights off road at Clayton Vale.


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Nov 2014)

I'll keep an ear/eye out for any reported light wars up North shall I?


----------



## stumpy66 (14 Nov 2014)

crazyjoe101 said:


> The poor mounting is one of my main gripes with the light, on the last page or the page before a kind user pasted a link to a universal mount you could use, I'd relink but it's a bit of a faff on the mobile.


This one http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/hope-universal-handlebar-mount/rp-prod23533


----------



## crazyjoe101 (14 Nov 2014)

stumpy66 said:


> This one http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/hope-universal-handlebar-mount/rp-prod23533


That was it, thanks.


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Stick on a couple of T6's as well that should sort him out


----------



## Scoosh (14 Nov 2014)

Can you not have them better 'balanced' - you might confuse a driver !


----------



## Andrew Br (14 Nov 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> I'll keep an ear/eye out for any reported light wars up North shall I?



I seem to be keeping out of these "Northern" lighting wars despite my (new) commute to Failsworth and regular rides along the Fallowfield Loop.
If I did get involved, I suspect that I'd be seriously out-gunned .............

.


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> I seem to be keeping out of these "Northern" lighting wars despite my (new) commute to Failsworth and regular rides along the Fallowfield Loop.
> If I did get involved, I suspect that I'd be seriously out-gunned .............
> 
> .



Watch out. I'm down the loop with my Hope 1s and the Yinding zapper light. If it's frosty, out will be the MTB with a XT40 solarstorm, wipes the x2 and x3 off the planet. Oh, what Northern Wars.

PS I do knock the Yinding off or cover it if I see approaching humans. It's blooming handy for picking up unlit dogs and peds though.


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Nov 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> I seem to be keeping out of these "Northern" lighting wars despite my (new) commute to Failsworth and regular rides along the Fallowfield Loop.
> If I did get involved, I suspect that I'd be seriously out-gunned .............
> 
> .




Lightweight! What you waiting for?


----------



## Scoosh (15 Nov 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> I seem to be keeping out of these "Northern" lighting wars despite my (new) commute to Failsworth and regular rides along the Fallowfield Loop.
> If I did get involved, I suspect that I'd be seriously out-gunned .............
> 
> .


You can't claim you didn't see it coming.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (22 Nov 2014)

For anyone interested, I messed around with my standard single T6 and standard 2s2p battery pack in the electronics lab today.

Current draw:
High: 0.92A tending toward 0.90A after a few minutes.
Low: 0.206A
Off: 0.009A (9mA)
The battery was at 8.22V down to ~8.1V for those readings.

The battery itself has started to unbalance after only one full discharge.
2 cells read 4.07V freshly charged,
the others read 4.16V freshly charged.
Please not that the pairs were the same because they were wired in parallel, not because they were balanced.

The current draw is useful for working out run times.
In theory the light would run on high for nearly 10 hours (40+ on low) on a 2s2p pack build with these chunky 4400mAh cells. 
Or using a more conservative 2s2p pack with these standard sized 18650 cells, get nearly 7 hours on high, and around 30 hours on low.

Looking at that I am tempted to build a 'battery' using just two of those beastly 4475mAh 26650 cells...


----------



## BalkanExpress (23 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> View attachment 61686



I guess you won't have to worry about cold hands


----------



## DCLane (25 Nov 2014)

My new light's one of these; a Goread Y40. Bit chunky but it'll serve well as a main light on the MTB:


----------



## I like Skol (25 Nov 2014)

DCLane said:


> Bit chunky but it'll serve well


What for, beating off town centre abusers?


----------



## Sobrique (6 Dec 2014)

Have got one of the 7x cree torches recently. They're quiet a lot of light for ~25 beer tokens. The quoted power is of course, complete nonsense (manfacturer rates them at 1050lm per die, and you'll lose a hefty whack from assorted inefficiencies). 

But this has been out for walkies for me - run time is about 60m before you start to see it fading, but it's whilst fading it's still plenty bright for another half hour. That's with 4Ah 18650s - 4 of them in parallel, so reckon it's probably drawing about 5A. 

Cars dip headlights for you, and pull over to let you pass - which amused me no end as I continue to walk past with the dog. 

And doubles as a hand warmer. 

Just not entirely sure I'd be trusting of the bike mount sets - I've had an ebay special in the past, and found that whilst the light was bright, the build quality wasn't there - the mount broke, the wiring was poor, and generally wasn't convinced it'd survive getting rained on.


----------



## Andrew Br (9 Dec 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> Lightweight! What you waiting for?



I cracked .

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Gener...s-XM-L2-Cree-LED-Bicycle-Light-/191411358450?

I haven't used it properly yet but initial impressions are that the spot/wide beams are very effective, the battery life is good and it looks very neat on the bars.
I put it on Helen's bike it for a ride along the FLoop and she didn't notice it was there until I suggested that she turned it on .

OFFICIAL: I now have enough bike lights.

.


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> OFFICIAL: I now have enough bike lights.


I think I said that about 3 lights ago


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2014)

This could be my game changer, even fossy would have to bow down to my power


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2014)

99 beer tokens though  @potsy


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2014)

fossyant said:


> 99 beer tokens though  @potsy


So worth it though, could probably melt skolly's bike with it


----------



## I like Skol (10 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> So worth it though, could probably melt skolly's bike with it


You would have to catch me first though, I go faster than the speed of light.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Dec 2014)

Besides, that is only 9000LM @potsy 

How about THIS 12000LM or THIS 15000LM which are half the price of your limp 9000LM unit


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Besides, that is only 9000LM @potsy
> 
> How about THIS 12000LM or THIS 15000LM which are half the price of your limp 9000LM unit


Now we're talking, reckon that'll look good on my new mtb


----------



## Sobrique (11 Dec 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Besides, that is only 9000LM @potsy
> 
> How about THIS 12000LM or THIS 15000LM which are half the price of your limp 9000LM unit



See, that just irritates me. Cree rate their LEDs at ~1000lm. (Some go as high as 1050 depending if you've a T6, a U2 etc.). 
http://www.cree.com/LED-Components-and-Modules/Products/XLamp/Discrete-Directional/XLamp-XML2

There's just no way that 9x Cree can ever be more than about 9k and that's assuming optimal conditions... which I can guarantee there won't be. 



Anyway, I've got me one of these: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-SKYRA...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item58ba43b1f6

It's still pretty insane how bright it is. My field testing with my own Ultrafire 3.7V, 4Ah cells suggests it starts to fade after about an hour, but you can eke out about another 30m on 'full blast'. I've been running it on 'low' for 2 hours now and it's still running. (But low is still a lot of light - even whilst going dim, it was still enough that I reckon I'd have got away with cycling home). 

That's about the right run time given 70W max through the LEDs, and 14watt-hours per cell. 

I don't want to trust it for cycling, so I've been walking the dog - it's quite entertaining when cars pull over to let you pass and you trundle past them with dog-on-lead...

The fringe benefit is - it also works as a handwarmer. It gets proper toasty when running at full blast (not too hot to hold, but you'll definitely notice the heat).


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Dec 2014)

Lightbuyers Anonymous clinic reopens.............

http://www.candb-seen.co.uk/bikehead-lights/city-slicker-series-front.html


This time I'm blaming @Andrew Br and Helen


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> Lightbuyers Anonymous clinic reopens.............
> 
> http://www.candb-seen.co.uk/bikehead-lights/city-slicker-series-front.html
> 
> ...


 
I thought I had no willpower but you are ridiculous


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Dec 2014)

I are greviously hurt at your statement . I cracked and hit the button cos I'd not too long arrived home from Jamaica and was sat here freezing despite the heating being on at full blast and wearing 3 layers top and bottom and a hat 

Anyway, I'm not blaming you this time round, so you should be nice and sympathetic to me...........


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> Lightbuyers Anonymous clinic reopens.............
> 
> http://www.candb-seen.co.uk/bikehead-lights/city-slicker-series-front.html
> 
> ...



I've been watching those for a long tme. They look the business.


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> My X3 has just arrived
> 
> Come on wanda you are falling behind





wanda2010 said:


> Get thee way behind me. I will not yield to temptation!



I suppose you did well, held out for a whole month


----------



## wanda2010 (13 Dec 2014)

I probably lasted that long because I was in Jamaica for two weeks


----------



## Andrew Br (14 Dec 2014)

wanda2010 said:


> Lightbuyers Anonymous clinic reopens.............
> 
> http://www.candb-seen.co.uk/bikehead-lights/city-slicker-series-front.html
> 
> ...



Blame me by all means but leave Helen out of it; she's an innocent party in this and she thinks I'm slightly bonkers.
"How many lights do you need ?" is a frequent question .

.


----------



## wanda2010 (14 Dec 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> Blame me by all means but leave Helen out of it; she's an innocent party in this and she thinks I'm slightly bonkers.
> "How many lights do you need ?" is a frequent question .
> 
> .




Fossy and Potsy set me off on this downwards spiral, so I'll remove Helen's name as long as I get to see her on a ride at some point next year .

We are bonkers - no arguments there


----------



## Sobrique (19 Dec 2014)

Andrew Br said:


> Blame me by all means but leave Helen out of it; she's an innocent party in this and she thinks I'm slightly bonkers.
> "How many lights do you need ?" is a frequent question .
> 
> .



N+1 surely?


----------



## tincaman (20 Dec 2014)

The new Solarstorm 18650 battery boxes are available here, use code New2S2P to get it for £6.60


----------



## The Jogger (20 Dec 2014)

I have a T6 torch (deal extreme) you csn be going along and all of a sudden it goes dim for no reason. Anybody know why this happens?


----------



## Svendo (20 Dec 2014)

The Jogger said:


> I have a T6 torch (deal extreme) you csn be going along and all of a sudden it goes dim for no reason. Anybody know why this happens?


If it's very bumpy and especially If the battery is getting low the current can be interrupted sufficiently for the light to cycle through its modes, as if you'd depressed the clicky switch or turned it off and on. This can be reduced by increasing the grip of the springs on the battery. You can do this several ways, increase the length of the battery with some tin foil ( make sure it's insulated from the sides of the torch, or reducing the travel of the spring by inserting squares of foil on the coils etc.
I usually have my T6 zoom able torch on low and occasionally it'll switch to strobe if there's a few big bumps in succession. Older torches I've had were much worse at this.
If it's not that then and the battery is fully charged try looking for a lose wire. My current torch has needed resoldering twice. (I'm a rubbish solderer.)


----------



## The Jogger (21 Dec 2014)

Another question and thanks Svendo for answering the last one, I just dug out a cree T6 which I bought last xmas and it's been in the shed since so it needs re-charging.So to re-charge these do I plug the battery lead which goes into the light into the plug charger? For my T6 torch I use the charges I got from torchy and charge two batteries at a time. This is what I've done ATM.


----------



## The Jogger (21 Dec 2014)

Thanks tincaman ordered............


----------



## tincaman (22 Dec 2014)

The Jogger said:


> Another question and thanks Svendo for answering the last one, I just dug out a cree T6 which I bought last xmas and it's been in the shed since so it needs re-charging.So to re-charge these do I plug the battery lead which goes into the light into the plug charger? For my T6 torch I use the charges I got from torchy and charge two batteries at a time. This is what I've done ATM.


As long as your charger voltage matches the battery pack voltage you will be fine, don't try and charge a 4.2v battery pack with an 8v charger!


----------



## tincaman (24 Dec 2014)

tincaman said:


> The new Solarstorm 18650 battery boxes are available here, use code New2S2P to get it for £6.60


Ordered two of these so one will be spare if anybody wants one?


----------



## fossyant (24 Dec 2014)

Those new packs with the protection and charge indicators look good.


----------



## stumpy66 (24 Dec 2014)

tincaman said:


> Ordered two of these so one will be spare if anybody wants one?


First dibs please


----------



## tincaman (25 Dec 2014)

stumpy66 said:


> First dibs please


Sure, will let you know when they arrive, Merry Xmas


----------



## wanda2010 (25 Dec 2014)

tincaman said:


> Ordered two of these so one will be spare if anybody wants one?



I've got one of those, bought elsewhere. Not yet played with it. Really need some kind of treatment for my fascination/obsession with bike-related lights


----------



## GJT (25 Dec 2014)

tincaman said:


> The new Solarstorm 18650 battery boxes are available here, use code New2S2P to get it for £6.60


Thanks for the heads up- ordered. A couple of questions if anyone can help....can I use the charger that came with my Solarstorm light, or do I need to buy one like a Nitecore i4? Also I want as long as possible between charges, but I only use for about 30 mins a day. Are these the best batteries I could get? (although sold out at moment!) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-Torchy...rElectronics_Batteries_SM&hash=item462edab896 Do I need flat top or raised?


----------



## tincaman (25 Dec 2014)

GJT said:


> Thanks for the heads up- ordered. A couple of questions if anyone can help....can I use the charger that came with my Solarstorm light, or do I need to buy one like a Nitecore i4? Also I want as long as possible between charges, but I only use for about 30 mins a day. Are these the best batteries I could get? (although sold out at moment!) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-Torchy...rElectronics_Batteries_SM&hash=item462edab896 Do I need flat top or raised?


Yes you can use your Solar storm charger, the connector will be compatible. A Nitecore charger would be a future upgrade if you want to keep your batteries in balance.
Yes, those Torchy batteries are decent, you won't get much higher mah than that


----------



## GJT (25 Dec 2014)

Cheers Tincaman- and flat top are ok?


----------



## tincaman (25 Dec 2014)

GJT said:


> Cheers Tincaman- and flat top are ok?


Yes it will take any type


----------



## crazyjoe101 (7 Jan 2015)

I ordered some Solarstorm battery holders in late October from Aliexpress, and they arrived over Christmas.

I was surprised to see the new model posted by @tincaman inside, which made the delivery time forgiveable. Accounting for delivery I've paid over the odds but I'm still pretty happy.

Now to order some beastly unprotected 18650s from Torchy on ebay


----------



## tincaman (10 Jan 2015)

3W, 120lumens, XPE Led rear light, takes 3xAAA batteries. Just ordered this, ugly but looks like it might be powerful £9.99 delivered


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Jan 2015)

hmmm they look quite good !! Wonder what runtimes will be like ?


----------



## Svendo (10 Jan 2015)

tincaman said:


> 3W, 120lumens, XPE Led rear light, takes 3xAAA batteries. Just ordered this, ugly but looks like it might be powerful £9.99 delivered


If the diameter is right it could be modified to use 18650 batteries with one of these.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Jan 2015)

Geezo that is even better!


----------



## mythste (10 Jan 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> hmmm they look quite good !! Wonder what runtimes will be like ?



At that price it might be worth it purely as a battery driven backup to throw in the bag


----------



## Svendo (10 Jan 2015)

I recently had my T6 torch malfunction, and couldn't find the fault. It was probably either my dodgy dry soldering or corrosion from condensation on the driver circuit. So I took the opportunity to remove the T6 emitter and fit the U2 emitter on a 20mm 'star' PCB I'd got from ebay about a year ago for ~£3.50 delivered from China.
Removed the old emitter, which then enabled me to get the driver PCB out of the heatsink tube and give it a good scrub.Then having secured every thing in just the right place with tape, which was probably the most fiddly bit, managed to solder on the new U2 without cooking anything and it all being reasonably neat. I must be getting the hang of it!
Result is the torch now works fine and is even brighter than before.
The Photo is looking down the heatsink tube, about 4cm long, which has the driver PCB at the bottom and the emitter PCB at the top connected by the pink and white wires. The old emitter has traces of the glue I used to fix it back in place on previous repairs when the wires came loose following drops and crashes.


----------



## GJT (10 Jan 2015)

tincaman said:


> The new Solarstorm 18650 battery boxes are available here, use code New2S2P to get it for £6.60


Received mine today- was hoping it would have the canvas velcro bag for extra protection like the ones from Ali Express. Does anyone know if these can be bought separately?


----------



## crazyjoe101 (10 Jan 2015)

That's very neat indeed @Svendo! It's always annoyed me that they haven't started making single U2 units, I might see if I can do the same with my busted T6.


----------



## tincaman (14 Jan 2015)

tincaman said:


> 3W, 120lumens, XPE Led rear light, takes 3xAAA batteries. Just ordered this, ugly but looks like it might be powerful £9.99 delivered


Mine arrived today, first impressions are thats its ugly, (like I thought), very well made, heavy, although the bracket seems very lightweight.
3 modes, steady, slow flash, fast flash. I would say that slow is 1hz and fast is 2hz.
It doesn't give the impression of a vast amount of light because it is not focused, but you can literally see it from all angles.
In the semi dark of the garage it really looks powerful.
It takes a lot of space on the seatpost so you might have trouble getting anything else on there.




This was taken from near the front of the bike to show the viewing angle


----------



## RichK (14 Jan 2015)

Thanks for the pics tincaman. They're definitely heavy on the real estate - be even worse if an extension is added to drop in an 18650... so not for me as I can just about get in two "normal" light on the seatpost of my commuter.


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Jan 2015)

Depends how much seat post you have on show looks the ticket for me might look at this for next winter!


----------



## tincaman (15 Jan 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> Depends how much seat post you have on show looks the ticket for me might look at this for next winter!


 Get one now, everywhere else I look they are nearly £20


----------



## tincaman (16 Jan 2015)

Just arrived , A new Yinding X2 front light. Ordered from Gearbest in December along with the new Solarstorm battery boxes.
First impressions are that its the smallest light head i've ever seen, tiny. Second is that there are no reflectors, just optics. Here's how it compares in size to a Solarstorm X2 and a Jexree Owl.


----------



## flake99please (17 Jan 2015)

tincaman said:


>



Please update this thread with 'in use' comparison shots in due course.


----------



## tincaman (24 Jan 2015)

I have a spare new Solarstorm battery box mentioned earlier, does anyone want it for £9 delivered?


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2015)

The Yin ding is cracker. Have mine on an adapted mount so the light sits below the stem.


----------



## Andrew Br (25 Jan 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> *OFFICIAL: I now have enough bike lights.*
> 
> .



That was wrong; I've bought another one .
Same type as before:-





If pushed, I could come up with some semi-plausible reason why.

.


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Jan 2015)

You never need a reason to buy (yet) more bike lights


----------



## Scoosh (27 Jan 2015)

@wanda2010 - back off from this thread  ... you know what happens


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2015)

Andrew Br said:


> I seem to be keeping out of these "Northern" lighting wars despite my (new) commute to Failsworth and regular rides along the Fallowfield Loop.
> If I did get involved, I suspect that I'd be seriously out-gunned .............
> 
> .


(ahem)

I seem to be getting left behind again, I can feel the pull of a new purchase soon


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> @wanda2010 - back off from this thread  ... you know what happens



I'm working on it


----------



## tincaman (27 Jan 2015)

Just arrived, a Yinding clone from Kaidomain.
KD 2 x Cree XM-L2 U2 4+10-Mode
Almost identical to the recent Yinding I bought, but the driver is very different.
The Yinding has to cycle through the modes to get to OFF, which is very annoying, a long press for off is much better. This one by default has 3 modes and then long press for off. Also the light levels are programmable so you can get the light levels you really want, you can have low, med, high but each one of those can be preset, eg you could have very low, low and high.
Here is an interesting thread on the MTBR forum about this light


----------



## shadow master (27 Jan 2015)

Seen many of these lights direct from China,they are unpredictable to say the least,Cree is the hook word,the claimed lumen output is pure guess work and not tested in a light globe,I've seen them claiming 1500 lumens,but a 600 lumen light would blow it out of the water.reliability, again bit patchy,wiring connection poor,run times collapse,brackets broken,moisture filled lenses etc....seems a bargain for £10\£15 but haven't found many who praise them after the 6 week honeymoon period.lots on there 3rd set lol.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2015)

We all know about Chinese lumens. Best option is to buy the lamp and sort out your own battery. Only had one light go faulty and that was the design, the cooling vents let water in. The Yinding is by far the best made Chinese light.


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (12 Apr 2015)

I inadvertantly popped one of the 18650 batteries the wrong way in my battery pack - the battery pack became warm to the touch pretty quicly and when I rectified the error the light wouldnt work (but does with its original big chineese battery so I know the lights ok) - have i bust tbe battery pack, or my 18650 batteries?


----------



## tincaman (12 Apr 2015)

If your cell is protected then it may have tripped, and would register as zero. Get it charged again and it will be fine


----------



## Lien Sdrawde (13 Apr 2015)

Thanks so much - that did the trick.


----------



## fossyant (8 Sep 2015)

Bonjour. It's that time if year again.

The itch started a couple of months ago. Backed a Kickstarter project for Ding Lights and now just bought the front and rear C&B Seen City Slickers.. whoops. 

The Ding won't be available until December.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Sep 2015)

fossyant said:


> Bonjour. It's that time if year again.
> 
> The itch started a couple of months ago. Backed a Kickstarter project for Ding Lights and now just bought the front and rear C&B Seen City Slickers.. whoops.
> 
> The Ding won't be available until December.


I wanna know how you get on with the C&B Seen stuff. I'm still a lover of their commuter kit


----------



## fossyant (8 Sep 2015)

I have two of their older rear lights and they are bright. Just fancy some new hardwear


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Sep 2015)

fossyant said:


> I have two of their older rear lights and they are bright. Just fancy some new hardwear


I know this lol. Just bought a 5000lm (as if!) Solarstorm on tinydeal, mainly as a spare but would probably use on MTB


----------



## dee.jay (8 Sep 2015)

I bought a fluxient torch this year.

Thinking about mounting it on helmet and using the torchy oriole on the handlebar.

Very pleased with both overall though the oriole is rattly


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2015)

Seems ages since I last used my lights, will have to dig them out and check the batteries this week.

Ying Ding and the Moon 500 are my main ones, then one or two others as 'spares'


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Sep 2015)

Oh dear!


----------



## Scoosh (9 Sep 2015)

wanda2010 said:


> Oh dear!


You've been warned about this before …


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Sep 2015)

I know. I know, but it's September and it's been so long....................


----------



## potsy (9 Sep 2015)

Do it Wanda!!!


----------



## cyberknight (9 Sep 2015)

potsy said:


> Seems ages since I last used my lights, will have to dig them out and check the batteries this week.
> 
> Ying Ding and the Moon 500 are my main ones, then one or two others as 'spares'


I hope your lucky , your supposed to keep topping them up every so often and if not they can permanently lose the charge , i had to buy a new battery pack for mine .

On the front i can now run 2 xml t6 lights with a splitter from a 6 cell pack and on the back i have the bike light spotted in bargains with the 2 cell pack .


----------



## potsy (9 Sep 2015)

cyberknight said:


> I hope your lucky , your supposed to keep topping them up every so often and if not they can permanently lose the charge , i had to buy a new battery pack for mine .
> 
> On the front i can now run 2 xml t6 lights with a splitter from a 6 cell pack and on the back i have the bike light spotted in bargains with the 2 cell pack .


My main pack is one I bought myself CK, not the standard ones that you get with the lights, I have topped it up every now and then but not actually ran the lights for ages.
It's the black plastic case a few of us bought from fossy and bought our own 18650 batteries to use.


----------



## wanda2010 (12 Sep 2015)

My first night ride last night. It was lovely, if you exclude the London traffic. I'll have to dig out my front lights and see what still works and whether/why I really really need yet another front light


----------



## tincaman (6 Feb 2016)

This looks interesting and cheap if you have a supply of 18650 batteries, for only £12.21 delivered

http://www.dx.com/p/t6-2-led-1600lm...ght-w-belt-clip-2-x-18650-420659#.VrY3bVKOMQI


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2016)

tincaman said:


> This looks interesting and cheap if you have a supply of 18650 batteries, for only £12.21 delivered
> 
> http://www.dx.com/p/t6-2-led-1600lm...ght-w-belt-clip-2-x-18650-420659#.VrY3bVKOMQI



Bad man...........hmmm and EU direct..... Be good for some Off Roading !!


----------



## tincaman (6 Feb 2016)

EU direct means you probably have to buy 2 to get free delivery. If you go the Chinese route then you have to add on the delays for Chinese New Year.
If anyone wants to give it a go, I can order 2 from the EU site, and send out to you for £15 including delivery


fossyant said:


> Bad man...........hmmm and EU direct..... Be good for some Off Roading !!


 This is the EU link
I can order 2 from the EU site for £26 including delivery, it should get here quicker than from China, although there will be a delay according to their website. If anyone wants one for £15 including delivery, I can order 2 and send one out to you when it arrives?


----------



## Svendo (7 Feb 2016)

tincaman said:


> EU direct means you probably have to buy 2 to get free delivery. If you go the Chinese route then you have to add on the delays for Chinese New Year.
> If anyone wants to give it a go, I can order 2 from the EU site, and send out to you for £15 including delivery
> 
> This is the EU link
> I can order 2 from the EU site for £26 including delivery, it should get here quicker than from China, although there will be a delay according to their website. If anyone wants one for £15 including delivery, I can order 2 and send one out to you when it arrives?



I'll have one of those. PM sent.


----------



## Andrew Br (8 Feb 2016)

wanda2010 said:


> Oh dear!



What have you bought Sis ?
We need pictures or links .


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Feb 2016)

I've been very good and not bought anything. However I may be about to blame tincaman......................... Will think about it some more.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Mar 2016)

My battery box packed up today - luckily I've a spare, but ordered two more from gearbest, should arrive in time for the lights changing in the autumn.


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Mar 2016)

I've not used my cree lights this winter. I'll have to test them over the weekend.


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2016)

wanda2010 said:


> I've not used my cree lights this winter. I'll have to test them over the weekend.



Neither have I. I'd only just bought my C&B Seen lights before I got knocked off. I'm still waiting for the Kickstarter "Ding" light - the development has taken a bit longer than expected and someone tried to rip them off with parts production.


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Mar 2016)

I managed to restrain myself from buying any lights this year, but I had a little blip last year when I bought some blinkies for riding around London


----------



## potsy (10 Mar 2016)

My yang ding will be getting a rare bit of action on the way home tonight, but I too have been good and not bought anything new for ages


----------



## cyberknight (10 Mar 2016)

Just about getting light enough on day shift not to need mine now .


----------



## tincaman (12 Mar 2016)

Here's some info on fake Cree led's, looks like it's been going on for a while
http://budgetlightforum.com/node/41084
Looks like most of your budget ebay jobbies will have the LatticeBright led's contained within but marked up as Cree.
Main problems are poor quality control, variable tints, lower outputs, higher current draw.
Unfortunately for new users of these light's you won't have anything to compare them with except maybe some older led lighting and in most cases they are still going to seem "awesome" compared to what you had before.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2016)

Battery boxes turned up today, tested one and it works fine


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2016)

Well, my Ding light has finally turned up, some 14-15 months after I backed it on Kickstarter. They have had a few issues with initial batch quality, so hence the delays. The final product is a cracker.

Two forward beams, one of which is wide angle, with 3 main modes upto 750 lumen. They have beam cut off so are OK in traffic. In addition it has a 100 lumen downwards beam that lights the ground up beneath the bike. Shame I'm not commuting, but this will be a handy off road light. Mounts under the bars via the strap, or the included go-pro mount. There are numerous modes which include the 'down lighter' on or not, including a number of flash and pulse modes.

I'd backed it at about £45, but I think they are retailing for about £100. They come in a protective tin, and include charge cable, spare strap, go-pro mount, carry bag and instructions.

Couple of pictures


----------

